# FET Sept/Oct '15



## wrxlass81 (Jan 12, 2013)

Hi,
I have just been given my FET schedule for Sept with transfer hopefully w/c 21st.  Just wondered if there are any other possible cycle buddies out there?!  I'm going to join the cycle buddy feed too.

    

baby dust to us all.xx


----------



## CaraJ (Mar 1, 2015)

Hi wrxlass,
I'm most likely going to be doing FET in September/October so will join in here. I had my EC in June but as were doing PGD my clinic's policy is to do freeze all and then FET. I originally joined the jul/Aug FET thread as I thought I could do FET with second AF after EC which would have been August but as I overstimulated I had to wait one more AF. So I then joined the Aug/SeptemberfFET but am currently 12 days late for August FET so that's going to push me into October. I'm hoping to do a natural cycle although this delayed cycle might put pay to that!
All the best with your FET


----------



## wrxlass81 (Jan 12, 2013)

Hi Cara!

Wow! Sounds an interesting way of doing things! I hope you manage to get your natural cycle, we just have to put our trust into the consultants!  I had severe cholestasis so its best for me to do a natural apparently so pleased I have regular cycles and a single blasto frostie to put back.  I've joined the new cycle buddies thread too so might catch you on there! Hope you get your AF soon so you can get it all planned!   xx


----------



## IloveWesties (Aug 15, 2014)

Hi wrxlass81 and CaraJ - just thought I'd say hello as I'm more than likely going to be doing my 4th cycle / 2nd FET in October with a hysteroscopy in September. Looking at my cycle dates, transfer will probably be quite late in October so I may be one of the later ones on this thread. I'll be doing a natural FET cycle but adding some meds, including intralipids for the first time. Hoping with everything that I have that these changes make all the difference and this cycle is 'the one'  How are you two feeling at the moment? x


----------



## wrxlass81 (Jan 12, 2013)

Hi ilovewesties (great name!!)

I'm doing fine thanks but with us having to take no meds this time it does feel different and more relaxed..probably won't be saying that in a months time!!
I've joined the cycle buddies threads now but they are going so quick lol!  Not many out there doing FET at the mo but feeds growing daily.

Glad to hear your positive about this being your year, hoping your   are answered!!   

XX


----------



## Mrs.M (Mar 5, 2012)

Hi ladies can I join please? We're hoping to do our second FET late Sept/October time following a miscarriage last month. We have our follow up review at our clinic on Monday so will have a better idea of dates then  

xxx


----------



## Ecomum44 (Apr 3, 2015)

Hi Ladies,

Can I join in too. I'm doing a donor fet hopefully end of Oct. I did a medicated fet with my oe in July but sadly bfn. Not sure what protocol is best. I a with reprofit and they have suggested a down reg protocol but wud so prefer a natural one.
I also have a hysteroscopy booked 23rd sept to see if any issues. 


Good luck everyone x


----------



## wrxlass81 (Jan 12, 2013)

Hi Mrs M & Ecomum,

Mrs M - hope your clinic apt goes ok and you soon get a good idea of your schedule.

Ecomum - hopefully your hysteroscopy will give you a better idea of best protocol for you.

I have joined the official cycle buddies feed now...its a busy thread, not too many of us doing FET on there yet but newbies going on daily!!

xxx


----------



## Ecomum44 (Apr 3, 2015)

Wrxlass81- I'm sure it will be better for you going natural with your FET cos I do believe the estrogen messed me up last time. I wish I'd done natural. Altho the clinic reckon. Down reg shud be fine too so well see.

CaraJ- don't worry about waiting an extra month I wish I had cos my second cycle after stims was nearly 2 weeks late. Sometimes our bodies need that extra time to readjust, these meds can really mess us up.  You'll be fine x

Mrs M-sorry to hear about your miscarriage. Hope you're ok? Gud luck x

Ilovewesties- this is my 5 th cycle, done 4 with own eggs now this with donor. I had a chemical with my last fet so that's why I'm having a hysteroscopy cos everything seemed perfect on the scan, and the embryo was also pgd tested and was perfectly normal chromosomally and by looks. Just wudnt stick properly I've never had one before so a bit nervous. Someone mentioned you can get a scratch done at the same time? Which may help implantation for next cycle. We ll probably be cycling similar times! Arggh! 2 months to go!

When do people start taking the intralipids? I'm gonna be on Clexane too I think this time.

Also is anyone doing a special diet or just cutting out rubbish and.. Alcohol?


----------



## Kieke (Apr 8, 2015)

Hi ladies!
Some familiar names on here  

If everything goes according to plan I will also have my FET Sept/Oct.
Half way during stimms of our 2nd cycle (self funded) they noticed a polyp in my womb so we could not transfer straight away. It was a bit of a gamble taking 1 emby to blast but we ended up with 1 day 5 blastocyst.
I had to have a hysteroscopy and after some gentle weekly chasing (NHS) I managed to get a last minute cancellation (literally had to come straight in) last week. As it turned out it was a diagnostic one (as I expected) and was told I have several polyps. De doctor doing the procedure seemed to think I will have had them/some longer time (at the clinic they told me it was a side effect from stimm drugs...). So now I need to have day surgery under general anaesthetic. I had my pre op last week as well to be told I'm scheduled in to have it done on 9th November! I nearly fell of my chair... even my tears did not help - apparently they are very busy at the moment...
There is no way I want to wait that long and can't imagine prepping over Christmas (I worked out dates and will be doing medicated FET). It would also mean I'd be in the 2WW whilst turning 40! 
So I'm having a private consultation tomorrow and will pay to have it done within the next couple of weeks. It's a hell of a lot of money but it's all expensive as it is. 

Ecomum44 - don't worry it doesn't hurt! Its just a strange feeling. Oh and no special diet for me, clean eating and a daily juice but I have been drinking alcohol. I will stop drinking around 2 months before potential transfer - personal choice. I wanted to use this extra time in between to shift some weight bit all this waiting for NHD procedures has been so stressful that I haven't exactly managed to do so.

IloveWesties - hello you!   Are you have a diagnostic as well? As a precaution?


----------



## IloveWesties (Aug 15, 2014)

Kieke - lovely to see your name pop up  Sorry to hear about the polyps but in a way, I'm pleased that they've found them and you have a plan for getting them removed. Remind me which clinic you're with? Or if different, where are you going to pay privately to have the hysto? Yes, I'm just having a diagnostic one to tick the box really. Obviously if they do find anything then we'll go from there. I've been told to have it done in the first half of my cycle, so that should be mid September (I'm CD9 now). Good luck with it all. I'll be keeping my FX for you that this is the cycle that works for you x

Ecomum - another person having a hysteroscopy before a FET! When will yours be do you think? Yes, some clinics offer the scratch at the same time. Mine does but my consultant said I don't need it as the effects of a scratch last for up to six months and I've had two within four months!  I'm not quite sure how the intralipids will work yet as it'll be my first cycle using them. I'll find out more when we go to the clinic for the hyateroscopy as we're going to go through all of our paperwork and cycle plan then. On the diet front, I'm just being sensible really and eating healthily. Our consultant said oily fish, lots of greens and Vit D - all of which I do anyway. I tend to eat organic meat/veg/fruit/eggs/milk where possible. I also drink lots of water and try to follow a low GI diet as it's meant to help the PCO. I take a whole collection of supplements every day and feel pretty healthy but would like to lose the few pounds I've put on since starting our first cycle around ten months ago so going to be swimming more often and eating fewer treats! Good luck honey, I hope this is your time x

Hello and welcome MrsM  So sorry to hear about your miscarriage  How did your appointment go today? x

Thanks wrxlass How are you doing? x

Hi CaraJ how are you? x


----------



## CaraJ (Mar 1, 2015)

Hi ladies, nice to see some familiar names. Wishing you all well with your cycles, hope this is the one for us all! 
I'm just back from a lovely long weekend with the in laws and my niece and nephew. AF came while I was away as I thought it might. It was over 2 weeks late! I guess stimms (which were in June) really knocked me sideways! Ecomum, that's encouraging that you were 2 weeks late after stimms too. I'm just impatient! If the next cycle is back to normal FET should be late September early October. I'm hoping to do natural FET, will this long cycle mean I have to do medicated? I'm pretty sure I still ovulated just much later than I expected to! I don't know anything about this process.


----------



## IloveWesties (Aug 15, 2014)

Hi CaraJ - your weekend sounded fun  It may be safer to do a medicated if you had long cycle last time and you're not sure when you ovulated. The natural cycles are really for those with a regular length cycle who ovulate naturally and have a decent luteal phase. If I were you, I'd ask my consultant/clinic what they think but it may be safer for you to do a medicated as it will ensure everything happens when it should x


----------



## Mrs.M (Mar 5, 2012)

Hi ladies

Our review went well today. The Consultant actually suggested that we start our next cycle asap before my lining has chance to start building up again (had issues in the past with massive lining and don't have regular cycles.) So i'm starting provera this week to induce a bleed and then aiming for transfer around 25th September   We're doing the same short protocol as last time - progynova, day 12 scan to check lining, progesterone pessaries and transfer around day 20 (as we have day 5 blasts.) Anyone else doing this protocol?

wrxlass looks like we'll be cycle buddies  

Kieke & Ilovewesties hope you get a date very soon for procedure so that you can get started on your FET!

xxx


----------



## CaraJ (Mar 1, 2015)

Hi westies,
I used to have regular cycles and regularly ovulated around day 14 which is why my clinic decided to go with natural FET. I think it's just stimms that have knocked me off. I think I will give the clinic a call when I get some time. Just to put my mind at rest really. If they do decide I need to do medicated does that start on day 21 or does it depend on the clinic?


----------



## IloveWesties (Aug 15, 2014)

Hi CaraJ I don't have any experience of medicated but think it may be similar to a long protocol fresh cycle so day 21 start would make sense. I hope you get clarification from your clinic soon x


----------



## Kieke (Apr 8, 2015)

IloveWesties - yes I'm pleased they came up as well! If they have been there longer they might have prevented emby's implanting in the past.
I'm up North in Yorkshire and there aren't many clinics around. We opted to stay with the same clinic where we had our funded cycle (scans/appts in NHS hopital, EC/ET outsourced to private clinic) but are now obviously paying for it.
So even though we are now paying everything is exactly the same as last time. 
I researched clinics for the private hysto and decided to stay close to home (DH doesn't like me travelling abroad to have it done...) since they came out as not the most expensive (still expensive!) and it will be done by the same consultant who heads up the clinic we are cycling with at the moment!
Mine won't be timed - it just needs to be done! And depending on the advice I might have another scratch but to be honest after all that rooting around I'm not sure if there is any point.
It certainly keeps me busy! 
I think it's a very good thing that you have one as a diagnostic - are yo having it done at the same clinic?

CaraJ - my clinic only does medicated FET, they say they want to take no risks with timing issues. I'm just going with the flow.
And yes it starts on day 21, similar to long protocol - 2 weeks DR followed by up to 2 weeks of tablets (not sure which ones...) - FET approx 4 weeks in total after starting.

Mrs.M - wow, not wasting any time are you! Not heard of your protocol before but there are so many ways of doing it.

Seeing the consultant tonight so I think I might actually be able to book the procedure in!


----------



## Wishings15 (Mar 27, 2015)

Hi, I was hoping I could join use? 

ET around the end of September and am soo excited, nervous at the same time

Tbh, there ain't much info on fet on this site, its the first time I'm not sure where to find the answers....can use help? 

Does any one know when et will be on non medicated cycle? Is it five days after ovulation? 

Can I ask how they noticed your polyps?

I've been given a list of medication to take this time and also going for endo scratch next week, which am rly scared of. 

How is time moving for everyone? Xx


----------



## Kieke (Apr 8, 2015)

Hi wishingonastar15 - it will be my first FET as well. They way I look at is is that it's the procedure of transfer is the same, the preparation is just different. I will be doing a medicated one so can't advice on timings for a natural cycle...
They initially spotted 1 polyp 2/3 through stimms - it was very clear to see on the ultrasound scan and measured around 2cm - rather big I think. But because the ultrasound isn't designed to spot polyps etc I was referred for the hysteroscopy so they could have a better look. As you might have read the finding of this procedure was that I have 'several' polyps.
Have you had the scratch before? Make sure you take some painkillers half an hour before the procedure - you will be fine! It's rather quick, last time I was in and out of the hospital within 20 mins.

So I went for this private consultation last night... I'm sure I told you all that it's the same guy who is also heading up the fertility unit where we have treatment - and actually the one who did the referral in the fist place (they accommodate both NHS and private patients). Anyhow, he was super nice but told me he doesn't like it when people come to see him privately... he started by writing a big cross on my file saying he wasn't going to charge me for the consultation (£190)! Besides that he wrote an email to his secretary at the fertility clinic there and then with me on copy asking her to get my notes and hysto report so he can look at them when he's back in the clinic on Thursday. He also asked her to look at brining my operation forward! He could not believe I was told I have to wait till November! So all in all very positive but there is no guarantee. I mean he wont have many dealings with waiting time etc but on the other hand he is rather high up within the local NHS system so when he makes a request it might be dealt with promptly...
Expecting to hear something this week. But looking again at dates it would only speed things up if I have it done in September because if it's October I still can't start treatment till after my next period (this is true isn't it, that you have to have one period after the procedure?) which will be end October/early November and the clinic in Manchester closes for 3 weeks over Christmas so can't have the transfer. So all is still up in the air... But will give them some time to see if they can sort something out on the NHS.
When I left he told me he didn't want to see me there again and if there was any problem I need to phone him! Very nice of him but he's super busy (works at 4 NHS hospitals and 3 private establishments) so prob hard to get hold off...

Hope you ladies are all doing well, not long before the weekend, we are half way there and it's going to be a long one! 
xx


----------



## Kieke (Apr 8, 2015)

Quick update... you won't believe this.... just got the call and I'm booked in for Wednesday 16th September PM! My faith in the NHS has been restored! For now that is


----------



## IloveWesties (Aug 15, 2014)

Kieke - yey! Great news that your treatment hysteroscopy is booked in and you don't have to wait too long either. Funnily enough, my diagnostic hysteroscopy may end up being the same week looking at my cycles dates! I'll let you know. What day in your cycle will the procedure be roughly? Oh and yes, I'll be having it done at CRGW, the same clinic as my FET  x

Hello and welcome wishinonastar15  ET on a FET cycle depends on what day your embryos were frozen. If they are day 5 / blasts then I think most clinics would transfer six days after ovulation. Kieke is the person with polyps - I think they found one on a routine US during a treatment cycle, she then had a diagnostic hysteroscopy and they found several others so she's going back to have them all removed before her FET cycle. I hope that answers your question and makes sense?! How are you doing honey? x

How is everyone else doing?

AFM - I'm anxiously waiting news from the labs at the Lister and/or CRGW to confirm that our four precious frozen blastocysts have been moved and are safely in their new home. It's such a bizarre feeling knowing that our precious cargo is being moved but we just need to stay positive that their in professional hands and hope that everything will be OK   x


----------



## Mrs.M (Mar 5, 2012)

Kieke that's brilliant news! I bet you're so relieved that you don't have to wait long!

Ilovewesties, hope your embies had a safe journey! xxxx


----------



## Wishings15 (Mar 27, 2015)

That's great news about the hysterscopy. I'm on the waiting list for mines and a laparscopy on the nhs, but doing a fet first. (my tubes are clipped and I wanted them removed, the hysterscopy, is mainly because I'm under anyways) X

Ilovewesties - I'm good, thanks for the info. Im talking abs as a precaution for hidden c, and looks like I will make it, just on time to finish them before et. How are you? Did you embryos arrive safely? How many are you thinking of transferring? X


----------



## IloveWesties (Aug 15, 2014)

Hi wishingonastar - did you do the test via Serum? I did that earlier this year and it was negative for hidden C but came us as "chronic infection with Ureaplasma, Mycoplasma plus Bacterial Load" so me and DH took a course of Erythromycin (one 500mg tablet twice a day 25 days). Not sure whether it made any difference or not as the subsequent fresh cycle, and FET cycle, that followed were BFNs but I guess it's one more box ticked! What I would say is make sure you take a really good quality probiotic at the same time as your antibiotic so the course of ABs doesn't strip your good bacteria. I'm doing OK, thanks  Looking forward to the long weekend. We've only ever transferred one at a time on our three attempts and that's down to the fact that we've always had good quality blastocysts, my relatively young age (although I'm 35 now) and the fact that I'm absolutely terrified of having multiples after watching a TV series called 'The Triplets Are Coming'!!! So, at the moment, we're looking to transfer one but will discuss this again with the consultant at my hysteroscopy as I forgot to ask her view. Have a lovely weekend x

wishingonastar and Mrs.M - thanks for both asking after my frosties  They're currently still at the Lister as there was some paperwork that needed to be sorted out between the clinics. I've had a few emails today and it looks like all the paperwork has been sorted and that transfer will take place on Wednesday next week. I was joking around with the ladies on my previous cycle buddies (our thread has been moved to the established buddies area as we've been so chatty!) that they'll be transported by a chauffeur driven limo and that the new clinic is getting the red carpet ready  x

I hope everyone else is doing OK and that everyone has wonderful long weekends x


----------



## Kieke (Apr 8, 2015)

IloveWesties - sorry for late reply, had my parents visiting for the weekend so have been busy entertaining them.
I will be having it done on day 16 of my cycle, easy question since today it's day 1.
But it's not timed specifically. I have however decided not to have another scratch. I have now had 2 scratches in the past 5 months and after the hysteroscopy I think I will be 'roughed' up enough!  

Mrs.M - when are you starting treatment again?

wishingonastar15 - yes you might as well have it done at the same time but hopefully you won't need it doing  

Can't believe it's the first of September! We will be all in the full swing of it again soon! 
Really need to get my act together re food & drink, have been out of control....


----------



## IloveWesties (Aug 15, 2014)

Hi Kieke lovely to hear from you. I hope you managed to enjoy the weekend, even if you were busy entertaining. I'm not sure whether anyone has said this to you but as your hysteroscopy will probably take place after ovulation, you will need to TTA this month, that's why the hysteroscopies tend to be timed to the first half of the cycle. I've also had two scratches now within four months and my new consultant was really surprised that my old clinic recommended the second as apparently the effects can last up to six months. So, I'm the same as you - I'm going to have the hysto but not bother with the scratch this time x

Hi everyone else - how are you all doing? Any appointments this week? It's very exciting that we're now in September as that means the start of a very exciting couple of months for all of us. I hope for lots of wonderful news on this thread  

AFM - I've been using OPKs this month and am now on CD17 and haven't yet got a solid smiley face (LH surge) and today is day five of a flashing smiley face (oestrogen surge) so I'm totally confused! If I'm being truthful, it's started to stress me out now as I'm getting worried about my upcoming natural FET and wondering whether I should opt for a medicated instead? Anyone have any experience of this? x


----------



## Kieke (Apr 8, 2015)

IloveWesties - I might be having a moment but what do you mean with TTA?


----------



## IloveWesties (Aug 15, 2014)

Oh sorry, TTA = trying to avoid (opposite of TTC) x


----------



## Ecomum44 (Apr 3, 2015)

Hi everyone hope u had a Gud bank holiday w/e!

Ilovewesties- I wanted to do a natural and have just tried tracking mine on ovulation sticks. I started getting a faint line for a couple of days and then the third was darker but not like the control line. Next day completely blank but that day I also had my ovulation pains on one side.  A few days later I had more pains on the other side! So I don't know what's happened. I've decided I'm definitely doing medicated I think wud be too stressful. Plus I'm going abroad so hard to plan flights.
But maybe with you yours is later than you think. Let us know how u get on?

Kieke-wen is your fet date 16 th sept?

Mrs m- not long for you now. Have you started your estrogen?


I can't believe how many of us are having hysteroscopies. At least we r getting our monies worth doing these investigations. 

Hope everyone is ok?


----------



## IloveWesties (Aug 15, 2014)

Ecomum - oh sorry to hear that you're confused about your ovulation too! I would reccomend the Clear Blue digital OPKs as they track oestrogen surge as well as LH surge so it's quite interesting. I've been tracking for months (when not in a fresh cycle) and this has never happened. I have average 27 day cycles and tend to ovulate CD13/CD14. On my last/first FET cycle it was bang on. Typical!  I can totally understand doing a medicated if you're doing treatment abroad as you definiately want to be sure of your dates. My clinic says there's absolutely no difference in success rates between the two, it's just a matter of more meds in your system but TBH I've taken so much in the last year adding a few extra really isn't going to make any difference! x


----------



## Kieke (Apr 8, 2015)

IloveWesties - ah that makes sense! I'll spare you the details but I don't think it will be a problem ;-)
My clinic doesn't promote the scratch, it's on their list of 'extra's'. When I asked them they said that if you were to do it you do need to do it again for each cycle but I'm giving it a miss - I'm sure too much battering can't be good haha
Our clinic only does medicated FET so no choice at the moment but I'm cool with it. 

Ecomum - I'm having a hysteroscopy/polypectomy under GA on the 16th. So if all goes according to plan and on time I will start my medicated FET on day 21 of my next cycle - around the 19th of October. Eager to go again!


----------



## IloveWesties (Aug 15, 2014)

Kieke - just out of interest, why can't you do your FET straight after your hysteroscopy? Also, very interesting about your clinic saying you'd have to have a scratch on each cycle. It really is so confusing when different clinics/consultants give different advice x


----------



## IloveWesties (Aug 15, 2014)

Just a quick post to say I got a solid smiley face this morning to indicate LH surge / ovulation (CD18!). Better late than never, I guess! x


----------



## Kieke (Apr 8, 2015)

IloveWesties - great news! Is this to give you reassurance that you can do a natural FET or does this mean you can actually start planning?
I'm not sure why exactly they want me to wait - I think as a standard they want to have one AF in between. I did double check it with them (twice) but might ask again once I have it done. Not sure if I mentioned it but it happens to be the same consultant who is doing the hysto who also has done the scratches. 
Yes it's all very contradicting. Before I started I didn't have a clue about it all! If only there was a 'one truth' manual...  
I think there is also a lot to say for having a diagnostic hysteroscopy before any fertility treatment. Who knows how long I have had these polyps??
Anyhow, pleased things are moving, if feels like forever since we first started.

Hello to the other ladies! I guess most of us are waiting to have start dates confirmed. xx


----------



## Wishings15 (Mar 27, 2015)

Sorry about the late response, the past week has been really hectic.
Ilovewesties - I'm glad that you ovulated on your own are going going to proceed with a non medicated cycle - how long is your af? 
Kieke - I also heard that a hysto a month before your et can increase the sucessrates- even if nothing is found wrong, fx for you.
I'm off for my endo scratch today. I will let use know how it goes xx


----------



## CaraJ (Mar 1, 2015)

Hi ladies,
Quick post from me to say I spoke to clinic today and they're happy for me to go ahead with natural transfer with my next AF. I was worried they'd switch me to medicated as my last AF was 15 days late. They said it's normal for IVF drugs to result in wonky cycles for a month or two. Home ovulation tests show my ovulation is back on track this time so I feel reassured. So transfer should be mid October.
Hope all well with you all.


----------



## Ecomum44 (Apr 3, 2015)

Wishingonastar hope everything went well with your scratch today x


----------



## Wales81 (Jan 5, 2014)

Hi all.

Do you mind if I join in. I see there are a few familiar names on here! 
I started injecting suprecur for my medicated FET today. Transfer is provisionally booked in for the 5th of October xx


----------



## Ecomum44 (Apr 3, 2015)

Hi Wales 81,

Gud luck with your fet x

Kierkegaard hope all goes well with the hysteroscopy. Will be thinking of you.

I think regarding the hysteroscopy I was told if they don't find anything I can have my scratch a week later and start depot shot then start other meds a week later with AF. I think because kieke you're having the polypectomy they may want your body to heal a bit before the fet.

So who's going first for their fet?


----------



## Kieke (Apr 8, 2015)

wishingonastar15 - how did your scratch go? And when are you starting your treatment? Are you doing a medical FET?

Cara - pleased for you that you have the go ahead!

Welcome Wales - you are well ahead of us all! Hope everything goes well for  you.

Ecomum - from procedure to actual transfer should be around 2 months so will have plenty of time to heal.
Saying that I'm probably on the wrong thread even though I will start preparing end of October.  
So I'll be going last!  

Told my DH last night that I'm going to give the scratch a miss this time and he was all worried! Bless him. I explained the different 'expert' views and my reasoning behind it potential being too much battering.
It's just my instinct telling me so I think I will go with that.


----------



## summerbell (May 12, 2011)

Hi Ladies,

I'm in for Sept/Oct.  Just waiting for AF then into the clinic for decapeptyl jab and "here we go again".  I wish I could be more positive but the thought of going back to this fills me with dread, I'm also not ready to give up yet.  Maybe once I get into the swing of it the momentum will gee me up xx


----------



## Mrs.M (Mar 5, 2012)

Hi ladies, hope everyone is doing well. There seems to be a lot of you awaiting hysteroscopies - hope it goes smoothly for you & you can get started on your FET soon  
I finished my provera at the weekend so just awaiting AF (should be any day now) and then ready to go again! I'll be taking HRT, then a day 12 scan and be given a date for FET. Not sure how I'm feeling about it really, much the same as you I think Summerbell. It's such a hard journey sometimes and I hate the unpredictability of it all....wish I could just fast forward a couple of months!!
Anyone else waiting on AF?
Love to all xxx


----------



## Ecomum44 (Apr 3, 2015)

Kieke I think you re definitely right not it have a scratch this time as the polypectomy will do the trick. You'll be fine Hun x

So exciting to be following summer bell and mrs m. But I too understand the worry. But take one day at a time, it'll go super fast once AF arrives. Gud luck guys xx


----------



## Wishings15 (Mar 27, 2015)

Hi folks,

Kieke - my scratch went well. I took some co-codemal which definitely helped, and it was only painful for a few mins. I think if I had the hysterscopy I wouldn't have either, cause that would do a better job. I'm non medicated - but feel like I am with 2 injections a day of gestone, and clexne 
Am trying to change everything about my cycle this time but kinda realised how more relaxed I with it bring a fet, so much less stressful. 

Am currently waiting on af to come it's due in 8 days. 
I've never had a hysto (got a lap & hysto booked just in case this doesn't work for November), will you be taking a few days off work to recover? 

How's everyone else's clinc monitoring for ovulation? Mines are going blood tests but I was thinking about also buying sticks, I should have checked this month, but... Argh bit late 

X


----------



## Max 2012 (Sep 4, 2014)

Hi everyone, mind if I jump in to join you?

I can see some familiar names on here from the past few months. I'm about to start FET #4 this month and   it will be the one. Since my bfn last month we had a meeting on thursday with the doctor and embryologst at the hospital and the best plan going forward for us is to thaw all 6 day3 embryos out on day 3 of a natural cycle and culture them to day 5 and put the strongest embryo back. Then if there is more than one that is going good they will refreeze the others. But we are expecting to just get one good embryo to make it to day 5 and we will be happy with that. Anything to refreeze will just be an unexpected bonus.  We are both having the time off work around transfer time which will be around 1st October (off for 12 days). So its like our final shot at a sibling for us really,  unless we go private. Feel more positive that we will get a successful outcome this time but also feel scared that my comfort blanket of having some frozen still is being taken away.  But its better to do this now rather than keep going through another 12 months of fet's that keep failing. If they dont make it to day 5 in the lab then they are not going to make it inside me either.  This way we know our fate a lot sooner really.

Wishingon a star - Af for me is due around 14th being day 1 and then will start going for daily LH bloods from day 8 and I usually surge on day 12 ish. I only have 24 day cycles. My hospital say they don't like the sticks as they are not accurate,  but others on here are told to use them and call when they get a positive. So many different hospitals have different ways of doing things.

Really hope we all get our Bfp's next month!


----------



## Wishings15 (Mar 27, 2015)

Hi max - welcome to our wee forum. I normally ovulate on the 11th ish so I guess will get getting bloods around a week after af as well then. I've got 6-7 days before af so just waiting. 
I think that's a good idea about your embroys I was wondering tho, why they froze so many at day 3? (normally with so many I thought they would take you to day five)? 
Xx


----------



## Dolphins (Sep 29, 2011)

Hi ladies 

I will be starting my 6th IVF/ICSI Cycle this month, my 2nd FET, for a long awaited and much wanted sibling for my 2 yr. old son, who was also conceived via IVF (3rd Cycle).

If this cycle doesn't work, we'll be moving onto donor, so please wish us luck!

Good luck to us all!  

Bye for now.

xx


----------



## Max 2012 (Sep 4, 2014)

Hay wishing, when we had icsi in 2011 we were not given the option to go to day 5, but I know of others at the same hospital in 2012 that were giving the option.  At the time it was all new to us and so we didn't question why,  but we are a lot more clued up on things now.


----------



## Wishings15 (Mar 27, 2015)

Argh, that would explain it.
I'm counting these days down and think it's make it slower 
How is everyone? X


----------



## Kieke (Apr 8, 2015)

Morning ladies!
Hope you are all doing well.

wishingonastar - I'm going to see how I feel after the procedure, it's done on a Wednesday afternoon so have to stay home on Thursday. Not sure how I feel but if I'm fine I might go to work on Friday. Otherwise I have the Friday and the weekend to recover.
I do have some holidays left but want them to use for the actual transfer day and time off I need for scans. I'm hoping that I won't have my appointments for FET so I can booked them in as holiday time off. Work does know about it but would like to keep the exacts dates to myself this time.

Welcome Max! Not much happening on the thread as yet we are all making small progress...
Wow, you've got a good amount of embryo's to work with. We've got the one waiting for us but feeling very positive.

Hi Dolphins, welcome and good luck! Are you doing a medicated FET?

Not much news from me. I'm off on Friday and Monday because we are going to a 40th birthday party of one of my best friends down South. Only working on Tuesday and operation on Wednesday, finally things are starting to move again!


----------



## Mrs.M (Mar 5, 2012)

Hi ladies, hope everyone is well.

Max I remember you from one of the other threads 😀 i think we had a FET at the same time & both miscarried? 😟 Hope you're doing ok. I think that it's a good idea thawing and culturing all of your embryos, at least then the best one will go back & that gives you a really good chance. Do you have any dates yet?

Welcome Dolphins, will you be doing medicated? And when are you starting?

Kieke not long for you now!  

AFM still awaiting AF!! I finished Provera last week and I thought AF would have arrived on Saturday but it doesn't even feel like it's coming. Typical! But not letting it get me down, just trying to distract myself!!

xxxxx


----------



## Max 2012 (Sep 4, 2014)

Wishingonastar it sounds like we will be having transfer similar time then if we are both due our af this weekend and ovulate around days 11/12.

Kieke thats great that you are feeling so positive.  


Hi Mrs M,  yes I remember you. Lets hope we have better luck this time. Transfer date will be around 1st October time. Just waiting for af to arrive this weekend now. Are you doing a natural or medicated cycle?


----------



## Mrs.M (Mar 5, 2012)

Max I'm doing medicated as I don't have regular cycles. If AF had arrived when it was supposed to then FET would have been 25th Sept, but now it's looking more like early October too,nice to have a cycle buddy   Really hoping it's better news for us both too   Xxxx


----------



## Olive18 (Feb 23, 2013)

Hi Ladies,

Can i join you?

I must be honest, I've avoided the forums since my first IVF failed as I felt that i just got too obsessed with it all, and worried when someone was doing things different to me.  I feel a bit more relaxed now and I'm gearing up for my 3rd FET. I feel i need some added support - my best friends have both just given birth so don't want to burden them with my worries.

I had a hysteroscopy, cervix dilation and scratch last Wednesday, and now waiting for AF to turn up (due 29th Sept) and shall be going through a part natural/part medicated cycle.  I get very confused with it all, but think I'll be natural up until transfer and then taking clexane (is anyone else taking this?). Our first IVF produced loads of embryos, so we've been using them, but now we're down to our last two - hopefully we've saved the best til last.  I find it quite nerve wracking that this is it - we've got to go through it ALL again if this doesn't work.  We're using embryo glue this time, so hopefully that will keep the little lovelies stuck where they should be!

Look forward to getting to know you all.
xx


----------



## Ecomum44 (Apr 3, 2015)

Afternoon everyone!

WishingonAstar- glad your scratch went well. Only a few more days till AF, then you're off. Exciting!

Hi Max, Gud idea to let them grow to day 5 you wil have a better idea how Gud they r then. Wish u all the best with your FET x

Welcome dolphin. Fx for your fet xx

Welcome olive18- I think I'll be using Clexane this time. It's quite commonly used so don't worry. Gud luck with your fet, you've done all you can to prepare regarding hysteroscopy and scratch. They can really help a lot. X

Mrs M I hope all goes well tomoro and glad you've got plenty of time to rest up afterwards. Let us know how you get on?


----------



## Cassandra2015 (Jul 14, 2015)

Hi everyone

Can I please join? I just got a BFN this morning from a natural FET that we just did. Feel quite awful really but going to do another natural FET this month. My period hasn't come though yet, I started spotting last saturday (5/9) & that's still ongoing but has reduced. I wonder whether the cyclogest is playing tricks on me. In any case I'll call the Lister today to get advice.

I do wonder, if a natural cycle hasn't worked will they be changing anything or just going ahead with the exactly same protocol? I've never understood the difference between natural / medicated cycles (I mean the pros & cons apart from timing).

I hope that I can get to know you and offer support to others, this forum was really great for me 8 years back when I conceived my son.


----------



## Ecomum44 (Apr 3, 2015)

Hi Cassandra,
So sorry to hear your transfer failed. I think the main reason they wud change from a natural to medicated is if your lining wasn't  thick enough so meds wud maybe help. So if that was ok then that's Gud. Another thing some clinics have a preference for a particular protocol, so maybe they understand a natural fet.

I wish you luck Hun x


----------



## Mrs.M (Mar 5, 2012)

Hi ladies

Welcome to Cassandra & Olive, sorry to read about your failed cycles, hopefully this is your time  

AF has arrived finally yeyyy!!   Day 12 lining scan on Mon 21st Oct & transfer should be the following week  

Hope everyone is well xxx


----------



## Ecomum44 (Apr 3, 2015)

Great news Mrs M! Mine still not arrived but ok cos they've rearranged my hysteroscopy to tomorro! Anything I need to know other than take ibuprofen? Any water?


----------



## Max 2012 (Sep 4, 2014)

Ecomum44 from my hystoeroscopy I wasn't in any pain or discomfort at all and it was just like having a smear/embryo transfer.  But I do know others have found them to be painful,  so I guess it depends on each individual really.  I did have spotting for a few days afterwards but thats about it really.  Hope all goes well for you tommorrow. 

Thats great news on your AF arriving Mrs M, mine due around Sunday / Monday so not too much longer now. Your transfer is looking a few days before mine.

Casandra 2015 sorry to hear of your bfn today. Thats great you are able to try again straight away.  I noticed you said cyclogest, so is there a reason that you take the progesterone along side a natural cycle? Only at my hospital when I asked about taking it with my natural cycle they said I didn't need to. I find it amazing how different treatment protocols differ from each hospital/clinic.  I  now have natural cycles as I don't respond as well to the medicated ones as I have trouble getting my lining to thicken. I tend to do it better on my own.


----------



## Mrs.M (Mar 5, 2012)

Eco mum that's great, hope all goes well today, I'm sure you'll be fine 😀

Max it's great to have a cycle buddy 😄

x x x


----------



## Cassandra2015 (Jul 14, 2015)

Hi everyone and thanks so much for your support so far. I find myself feeling very upset (more than I had expected, I think) after I got the BFN yesterday. We only have 3 more frozen blastocysts and then that's it really for us as at 42 I wouldn't consider ICSI again (I've heard the chances are really low). We waited for quite a lot of years to try again (my son is now 7) for important personal / professional reasons, but it's really hard being at a stage where it feels that there are limited other options available.

Anyway. Maybe I'm just feeling particularly despondent and tearful today.

Since yesterday morning I stopped the cyclogest hoping to get a full period, as so far I've (very frustratingly) had spotting (brown and some pink) since Saturday! It's now the 6th day of that, way longer than my normal pre-cycle spotting. I'm keen to start again, in one way, but in another way I worry about the emotional toll...

*Max2012*, I'm really not sure why I was given cyclogest. To support the second half of the cycle I think, and perhaps due to my age? Not sure as they didn't say. Yes I imagine different clinics have different protocols. I'm at the Lister in London.


----------



## lolly.pop1 (Feb 17, 2015)

Hi Ladies,

can i join you? Having had a brief scan through posts i'm thinking i'm not going to be far behind Mrs.M on the cycle front - AF due Monday so all being well i'll start meds next week. I'm following the same protocol as you and same meds. This is my 2nd FET following a miscarriage at 6 weeks back in May. Got everything crossed for this one for us all!! I'm doing a few things a lil differently this time and having acupuncture. Starting to feel a little bit anxious about beginning this journey again but i'm so much more relaxed then last time.

Found having ppl to talk to that understand what your going through really helped last time, so thankfull for this blog and you lovelys.

Mrs.M are you doing any extra's to help with things this time?

Luck and Love to all of you on your journey xxx


----------



## Ecomum44 (Apr 3, 2015)

Hi lolly pop, sorry to hear about you mc. You did amazing getting all those eggs though Hun. I have everything crossed for your next fet, not so long to go Hun x

Thanks max I didn't end up having my hysteroscopy as my AF turned up late wed nite, so put back to original appointment, 23 rd sept. Boo!

Cassandra, I Know particularly after a bfn you feel like it's never going to happen and I know I always feel so low afterwards. The drugs don't help either. But this is a new cycle and you have 3 Gud blasts which is really Gud. Like you say you understand the process better this time so try and keep relaxed, altho I know hard. You'll do great I'm sure. I wish you so much luck with your fet x


----------



## IloveWesties (Aug 15, 2014)

Hi ladies sorry for the radio silence but I felt I didn't really have anything to say as I've just been waiting to agree everything with my new clinic (CRGW). So, now my four frosties (good quality blastocycts) have arrived in their new home safe and sound (we had them transferred from the Lister), I have now booked in my hysteroscopy for next Thursday (17th) and will be going ahead with a FET on my next cycle. AF is due around 2 October so transfer should be w/c 19 October and OTD last week in October if all goes to plan  so I'll probably be one of the last to cycle on this thread.

I spoke with my consultant yesterday about my bizarre cycle last month (ovulated day 18 and AF arrived day 21!?!?) and whether I should swap to medicated and she was very relaxed about it saying that she'd like me to monitor for ovulation this month and if this cycle is normal then she'd be happy for me to do a natural cycle but we'll see. I'm feeling like it may be more reassuring to do a medicated now and also may be good to try something different as I did a natural last time. We'll see.

Ecomum - sorry that your AF turning up messed up your plans  The 23rd will be here before you know it x

Hello and welcome lollypop  Sorry to hear of your miscarriage. I hope the acupuncture will help you feel more relaxed and help with your anxiety x

Cassandra - so sorry to read of your BFN  I know it's hard but try not to look too far ahead. You have three frozen blastocysts which is fab and more than some people dream of (some people never get any frozen) so you should take huge comfort from them and I hope one of them goes on to become your second child x

Max2012 / Cassandra - I was also at the Lister for my last fresh and FET cycles and I also took progesterone support in the second half of my natural FET cycle the form of injectable Lubion. This was because I bled early on my first natural cycle when I was just using Cyclogest pessaries. Interestingly, my new clinic want me to take Lubion again but also add cyclogest alongside my natural FET as my consultant said there's evidence to suggest that some localised progesterone from the pessaries is good as well as having it straight in to the blood stream. It really does depend on your consultant and clinic and I agree is SO confusing! x

Max2012 - hope your AF arrives on time for you so you can get your transfer booked in x

MrsM - you said Monday 21 October in your post but I think you mean September, don't you? Great that your AF has arrived and you can get cracking  x

Hello and welcome Olive. Sounds like you are on a natural FET protocol but with added meds (that doesn't mean it's a medicated - medicated applies to whether you take meds in the first half of your cycle to control when everything happens). I took Clexane on my last FET cycle and will be again this time (as well as steroids, injectable progesterone and adding intralipids this time too. We're going for a 'belt and braces' approach this time!). Good luck honey x

Kieke - how did your hysteroscopy go? I'm getting a bit worried about mine now it's booked in. I hope you have a good weekend at your friend's 40th. Where is 'down south' for you? x

Hi Dolphins - what stage are you at? x

Wishingonastar - any sign of AF yet? x

summerbell - you too - any sign of your AF? x

Sorry if I've missed anyone - I can only scroll back so far on my phone x


----------



## wrxlass81 (Jan 12, 2013)

evening ladies!
Love this forum is gathering in numbers now!!  I've not been on for a while so had a little catch up reading back! 
I've just got back from a week away in the sun, which was lovely, but always glad to get back to my own bed with my pjs on!  AF was due on 7th and didn't show until 12th, so waiting to hear what my schedule is now as I'm guessing the dates have messed up the original plan.  Shrewsbury don't do natural FET if it falls on a weekend so I will ring tomorrow to see when my scan etc will be then will start doing ovul testing.  On top of that I've applied for a new job that was just too good to not apply for and have been selected for interview which happens to land the end of the week of planned FET!  I don't do things by half hey!!
Anway that's me..     

Dolphins - welcome and good luck!x

Keike - when I had my day op hysteroscopy polypectomy under GA they signed me off for a week, I did feel uncomfortable standing for any length of time, and they told me no   for at least 4 weeks so likely why they want to wait for your AF after.  Every hospital seems so different though!  I hope it all goes well for you.x

Cassandra - I'm on natural FET too, my consultant says with good blastocyst they have much better chance with totally natural so fingers crossed for you this time.xx

Ecomum - sorry to hear you've been put back a bit, keep positive time will soon be here.xx

lollypop - welcome! Agree these threads really help you to know your not alone through your journey.xx

I love westies - glad the frosties home move went well.  I hope all goes to plan for your hysteroscopy.xx


----------



## IloveWesties (Aug 15, 2014)

wrxlass - what great timing for a holiday - glad you had a lovely time. Good luck getting a plan from your clinic today. Interesting what you said to Cassandra as my consultants (Lister and CRGW) have both said the chances of a successful cycle (live birth) are exactly the same between a medicated and natural FET!? So confusing x


----------



## bryony_t (Mar 1, 2012)

Can I come and join you?? I've been a member for years but only really actively during my first cycle over three years ago.

Currently on my third FET cycle with 3 good blasts in the freezer - looking at transfer of two hopefully 25th September. 

As well as normal drugs, I am adding Clexane this time plus a steroid in case my recent miscarriage and previous failed implantations had anything to do with Natural Killer Cells(beautifully named!)


----------



## Max 2012 (Sep 4, 2014)

Hi all,

Well AF arrived a bit early this month for me on Friday so now I'm panicking that I will surge next Tuesday or Wednesday now and then it be cancelled. As like you wrxlass81, my hospital doesn't do fet on a weekend. They said they will thaw on a friday and replace on a Sunday etc (as I'm thawing and growing mine from day 3 to 5) but they said there is not enough embryologst in on a weekend to do the thawing process. I only got the call back today with the go ahead of starting back for my daily LH bloods from this Friday.  Lets hope I surge either a bit earlier or later this month now.  

Hi bryony, welcome,  it looks like there are a few of us looking at having transfers around end of September.

I love westies thats great that everything went well with your relocation of your embryos. Sounds like everything is in place for you now. 

Hope everyone else is doing well.


----------



## Kieke (Apr 8, 2015)

Morning ladies!

Well I think I'm definitely on the wrong thread since I won't be starting till the end of next month.
I think I was a bit over enthusiastic.  

Ilovewesties - glad to hear your frosties arrived safely at their new temporary home! 
We went to Epping in Essex, not that far down South but far enough. Had such a good time but feel mega sluggish and bloated from overindulging... really need to get my act together but have just about the time to do it. Starting the Harcombe diet this weekend and from what I've heard it should be very doable to shift at least a stone in a relatively short time.
I'm having the hysteroscopy tomorrow afternoon. I think the nerves will kick in tonight. One of my friends was supposed to bring me but she just texted to say she thought it was the 19th so I'll be taking a taxi.

wrxlass81 - I'm a little bit in denial, I just hope I won't be in too much pain. If need be I can stay at home as long as needed but hope to be able to go back to work on Monday at least.

So very strange week for me, only working today (and already surfing the net haha).
Good luck to all you ladies who are already in the middle of it all - I'm not far behind you! 
xx


----------



## Beccaboo (Apr 29, 2015)

Hi Ladies,

I thought I would post on here as have started my FET but initially was on the Aug/Sept FET board but my dates work out for this board so hoping there will be some cycle buddies around the same time as me.
Plus, Ive also seen some of my original cycle buddies on here, Westies, Amy, Nicknack and Kieke.

I started DR on 29th August, today was my first baseline scan and the lining was nice and thin, all looking as it should do so I now start on my Prognova tablets, Already taken 2 and then I have another this evening with a lower dose of Buserelin DR injection. Next scan is on the 29th Sept with transfer date scheduled in for 6th October. I was fine about everything but today I am starting to feel nervous about my one frozen embryo. This whole cycle hangs on that little frostie so its not like I have a few to choose from. Should be lucky I have this one I know so Il try and focus on that for now.

Sorry this is an all about me post but Il have a read up on everyone in a bit and find out what stages everyone is at.

xx


----------



## wrxlass81 (Jan 12, 2013)

i love westies - I know all info so conflicting between hospitals!  Unless he was talking about FET after a cholestasis pregnancy?!!  He did seem to flick from one subject to another during our consultation lol!!  

bryony - welcome! I hope you are feeling positive about the slight change in treatment this time round.xx  

Max -   you get your surge a bit later then so you don't land on a pesky weekend!x

Keike - good luck for tomorrow, I really do hope you are ok afterwards. Keep us posted though even if you move threads...I am nosey haha!!x

Beccaboo - welcome.  Like you I only have the one frostie left.  I hope your feeling ok with your cycle so far.x

AFM scan moved to 22nd because of my late AF arrival. Taking one step at a time as so much seems to be going on at home this next week!xx


----------



## bryony_t (Mar 1, 2012)

Just flicking through updates on here when I remembered that I hadn't yet taken my afternoon progynova! I don't know what I'll be like next week when I have to add Lubion to the mix aswell......

Trying to feel positive but my logical brain (which just wants to try and work out probabilities) keeps telling me that we had a successful implantation last time (the only one in 7 cycles) when I then miscarried, so its bound to not work this time. Trying to channel the less logical side of my brain.

Skin is starting to get all teenage - I assume its just excess oestrogen but it is very annoying!

Hope everyone is doing ok with drugs, and injections and scans, and all the general madness.


----------



## Ecomum44 (Apr 3, 2015)

Hi beccaboo,

Exciting to hear you've already started. Wow! Nd eveything is going well. Just relax and as you say concentrate on that embie and getting it to stick xx

Hi bryoni- I had that with the estrogen. Are they like little spots on your lower arms. Mine have only just disappeared 2 months after my last fet.

Oh kieke don't worry I won't be having my fet till end of October either. Scratch is booked in for 30 th September.

Wrxlass81- oh my! You don't do things by halves. I hope you don't have to do too much cramming for the interview. Gud luck with it x I know what you mean about getting back in your own bed. There's nothing like it. Glad u had a nice break, probably what you needed before the fet!


Ilovewesties- my AF is due around 8/9th oct so transferring later than you, hopefully. So you won't be last Hun don't worry I'll be still loitering Gud luck tomoro Hun, will be thinking of you x


----------



## Mrs.M (Mar 5, 2012)

Hi everyone, hope you're all ok  

Lollypop hope AF arrived & you got started on the meds! It'll be nice to have a cycle buddy.

Bryony your post made me smile about probabilities and implantation...I've been telling myself the exact same thing - I also had a miscarriage recently & have somehow convinced myself that chances are it won't implant this time. Don't we torture ourselves sometimes  

Max hope you're doing ok, I really hope it doesn't fall at the weekend for you  

AFM lining scan is on Monday, will know more then   
xxx


----------



## summerbell (May 12, 2011)

Hi Ladies

Max I remember you from January!  It's been a quick 9 months with lots of drama in between.

I got AF 2 weeks ago and had my decapeptyl jab as well as lots of investigative bloods for MC's.  Back tomorrow for a lining scan and they should have results.  I'm really nervous for what they might have found!

I am hoping it's nothing and just chromosomal abnormalities that hace caused the MC's  

I hope everyone is doing fine and not going too crazy with all the waiting.  I'll shall now back track and catch up on everyone's news.


----------



## Beccaboo (Apr 29, 2015)

Hello ladies.

Hope you are all well.

wrxlass81, thank you for the welcome. We both have all our hopes on our one little frostie then. FX crossed for you. Treatment is fine so far, Ive started now on the prognova tablets and currently taking 3 a day, increasing to 4 a day and then 5 a day! Im going to rattle! feeling fine although had my first headache of the treatment earlier this week. Not sure if that Bureselrin symptoms or just a general headache. feeling fine now though.

Bryony, hope you are ok. There is so many tablets to take isnt there, I was thinking this morning im bound to forget one Im sure, expecially as my clinic said to space them out during the day, is that what you are doing?

Hi Ecomum, yes finally started after what seems like I was waiting ages for AF and then Day 21 to start DR. Its all going pretty quick.

Hi MrsM, Are you on DR now and will you be moving onto the Prognova after you have your scan on Monday? Good Luck for that. 

Summerbell, you really have been through a few rounds. Fx the results tomorrow are good. I had an MC in June after my first fresh cycle and got a BFP. Very nervous about going through that again. 

xx


----------



## Kieke (Apr 8, 2015)

Morning ladies! 

Hello Beccaboo! Glad you started again! I know what you mean with having all hopes on one frozen embryo - we are in the same situation but I'm super positive about it for both of us!

wrxlass81- there is no oktober/november thread so you are stuck with me for a while!

bryony_t - please don't hink about the stats too much! Anything can happen so stay positive!

bryony_t - according to my own calculations the actual transfer will be end of November so I am a bit behind you all.

So I had my procedure yesterday, I can't believe it's fineally done! 
I did not see the consultant afterwards but according to the nurse only 1 polyp was removed... I'll be having a follow up in 4-6 weeks but am hoping that I can still start agaain on day 21 after next AF which will be in about 5 weeks time...
Weirdly enough I have not felt any pain, I was bleeding a little bit yesterday but that has also stopped. It's almost like nothing happened since I feel so 'normal'.
I was thinking about going to work tomorropw but will give it a miss just because I can! (Work is not counting on me this week.)
So I'm having treat food before I sart a new healthy eating/diet regime (Harcombe) on Sunday - I WILL shift at least a stone in the next month, watch this space....

Hope everyone is keeping well!
xx


----------



## Ecomum44 (Apr 3, 2015)

Just popped on quick to see how it went kieke. Glad it went well. That's Gud news that you're feeling ok but don't overdo anything make sure you rest up Hun x


----------



## Dolphins (Sep 29, 2011)

Hi ladies  

Just wanted to say that my meds. for my up and coming cycle (FET) came this week, so we'll be in a position hopefully next week to start our 6th cycle of treatment. :/

I must say that I am quite apprehensive about it, as I don't think excited is the word.  We have done it too long now to get too excited about it anymore, particularly when you've had a few failed cycles like we have had in the past.  However! We have still got some hope left that "it may work!" so we'll just have to wait and see.

xxx


----------



## bryony_t (Mar 1, 2012)

Hi Dolphins. 

Understand what you are saying about not feeling excited - i think when you have had a number of failed cycles you are really just preparing yourself emotionally for a disappointment rather than getting excited about what might be. But...... there is always that little bit of hope, and that little bit of you that thinks Yes, this might just be our time. Come on embies!!!!

I'm on cycle number eight now and still can't picture a time when I could accept that it just isn't going to happen for us.


----------



## IloveWesties (Aug 15, 2014)

Hi ladies  Just got home from the clinic - hysteroscopy went well and I have a "beautiful" uterus according to the surgeon  I didn't really enjoy the sedation experience but didn't feel any pain at all so that's the main thing. So, one more thing ticked off the list and ruled out. Now just waiting for AF and will be doing our next FET on that next cycle. Transfer should be mid-October and OTD at the end of October. I hope you ladies are all doing well. I'll catch-up and do personals over the next few days. Off to bed now as feeling very sleepy (didn't sleep well last night) x


----------



## HopingAndPraying (Mar 28, 2013)

Hi ladies 

Sorry to gate crash this thread but I wondered if anyone has any advice on how to prepare for a natural Fet! ? Are you taking supplements etc? My clinic tend to rubbish a lot if vits etc so can't speak to them but keen to get cracking on preparing my body fir the best possible chance! 

Any info would be greatly appreciated! 

Wishing you all the very best for your FET and hope this is a lucky thread with lots of beautiful BFPs! 

Good luck xxx


----------



## Max 2012 (Sep 4, 2014)

Hi Summerbell yes I do remember you. Where has the time gone? I start going in for daily LH bloods from tommorrow morning.  X


----------



## bryony_t (Mar 1, 2012)

ilovewesties - congrats on the beautiful uterus! I remember having similar feedback from mine and thinking the language used was a bit weird.

HopingandPraying - I haven't ever done a natural FET cycle but i always take vitamin supplements leading up to a cycle - my consultant recommends this. Just the pre-pregnancy supplements you can get from Boots. I can't see any harm and it makes sure that you get the folic acid etc that you need.

I've been in for a scan this am and all is looking good for transfer a week today - hurrah. Just have a baffling amount of drugs to take between now and then so I have made a little spreadsheet to keep in the bathroom so I don't miss anything! And then tightly crossed fingers that all goes well for thawing - hoping that two of my three will make the grade......


----------



## Wishings15 (Mar 27, 2015)

Sorry, I posted at the start of the thread but kinda dropped off a bit. Because I'm not medicated fet,  I really haven't been doing anything apart from today when I got my bloods done. I was basically told ive not ovulated yet! Argh.
I'm going to buy sticks tonight and got another appointment on Monday.

Bryony - our fet will be about the same time  can I ask what grades your wee embryos are, I'm sure they will make it 

Hoping and praying - I've taken most vitamins that are on the Holland and Barrett shelves - mainly general multi vitamins and ones to help implantation, loads of water and protein

Ilovewesties - it's good to hear your hysterscopy went well. I've read loads of sucess stories for ivf after a hysterscopy  fx x 

Dolphins - I know what you mean. I've had two cycles and I feel that way. My excitement, has faded. I'm doing a few things to remain positive. Have you changed anything this cycle? X

Kieke - am so glad that the hysterscopy went well  when is your af due? X

Argh my battery is about to die..... How is everyone feeling? Xx


----------



## HopingAndPraying (Mar 28, 2013)

Hi wishing 

Thank you so much for responding x can I ask one last question?   what helps implantation? After 2 failed cycles I may have missed something that may help!   I'm taking the multi vit and some coq10 but have no experience of fet and wondered if people take more specific stuff for a Fet as opposed to fresh! 

Bryony thank you for response! 

Wishing you all the best ladies! Xxx


----------



## Wishings15 (Mar 27, 2015)

I'm using cd10, resvertol, vit c, pycnogenol, omega 3, bee prolips, lipoc acid.
Argh. I think some are spelt wrong... 
I'm mainly counting on doxy, feel a bit like a pill popper at the moment x


----------



## HopingAndPraying (Mar 28, 2013)

Fab thank you! I took most if them fir my last fresh cycle so maybe get back on them for fet! I have a few months yet so just trying to get organised! 

Not long before your frosties will be onboard x hope your doing ok ! Sending you lost of positive vibes    

Thanks again xxx


----------



## Wishings15 (Mar 27, 2015)

Thanks hun. Just waiting for ovulation...... Pleased it's the weekend. Good luck in your preparation xxx


----------



## Kieke (Apr 8, 2015)

IloveWesties - I love a beautiful uterus! Congrats!
Interesting that they sedated you, it was a diagnostic wasn't it? 

HopingandPraying - supplement wise I've been on the same ever since our journey started. Pregnacare, vit D, Q10 and wheatgrass/spirulina.

bryony - wow not long to go for you now! 

wishingonastar15 - my AF is due around the end of the month so will be making an appointment for day 21 which will be around 21 October. I believe a medicated FET takes around 4 weeks so transfer at the end of November...
Sounds like ages away but it will be here before I know it.

Well ladies I weighed myself this morning and it wasn't pretty.... embarrassed to say that I gained 9 lbs in the past 4 weeks... annoyed that I have let this happen but I also know I will be able to shift it.
The sun is out in Yorkshire so going to enjoy it whilst it lasts! 
xx


----------



## IloveWesties (Aug 15, 2014)

Hi Kieke - yes, CRGW sedate as standard for diagnostic hysteroscopies (thankfully! Ha ha). The surgeon did say that if they found anything minor they would "deal with it" there and then, which obviously didn't apply to me, but may explain why they sedate people so they are able to respond if needed. Enjoy the sunshine (my sister also lives in Yorkshire  ) x

Wishingonastar - good luck for your appointment on Monday x

Bryony - your spreadsheet in the bathroom comment made me laugh as it sounds like me! Great that transfer is booked in for next Friday. Exciting! x

Hello and welcome HopingandPraying  x

Dolphins - great that your meds have arrived so you're getting closer to starting. Do you use any visualisation/meditation CDs? I know it sounds a bit hippyish but it really does calm me down and keep me more positive and focused through a cycle x

Summerbell - how did you get on at your appointment for your lining scan? Anything found in the blood test results? x

MrsM - good luck for your scan on Monday x

Ecomum - great that you'll be cycling just after me and I'll still have someone to chat to at the end of October when we're on our 2WW all being well x

wrxlass - good luck for your scan on Tuesday. Looks like lots of appointments for many people on this thread next week so looking forward to lots of positive news x

Max2012 - how are your daily LH blood going? Remind me what clinic you're with? I've not heard of anywhere that requires you to go in every day during a FET before. Great to get that sort of intense monitoring - I hope the clinic isn't too far away for you x

Beccaboo - how are you feeling? I hope the headaches are under control. When is CD21 for you? x

AFM - was expecting consultant to call me yesterday to discuss swapping to a mediated from a natural given the unusual timing of ovulation this month and last but unfortunately no call. Will chase up on Monday as I'm keen to get it sorted so I know what I'm doing and have to do when AF arrives (due around the 2 October). Other than that, not much news. Just went for a long dog walk on a beach near us when the tide was in so dog went for a little paddle  Just washed him in the bath and he got the whole bathroom (and me!) soaking wet when shaking himself off ha ha Off out to a friend's birthday party tonight - looking forward to the hog roast and band. Can't remember the last time I had a boogie so looking forward to it 😊 Hope you're all OK and having a lovely weekend x


----------



## Max 2012 (Sep 4, 2014)

Hi I love westies

I'm at St Marys hospital in Manchester. Yeah started back yesterday for bloods. Im thinking I might surge a little later this month as af seemed a lot longer this time. Yeah it's about a 30 mins drive on a clear run but can take up to an hour on a week day. Then it's an hour drive to get to work after.  Not the best but hopefully will be worth it in the end.   enjoy your night out tonight!


----------



## Wishings15 (Mar 27, 2015)

Hi, hope use had a good weekend?
My clinic do bloods to detect ovulation.....but I was expecting to ovulate on Friday and I didn't.
I bought ovulation sticks, with my fmu I peed and accidently a bit went on the test strip  
Back to waiting for my phone call this afternoon - do you think fmu matters with ovulation stick? Xx


----------



## Sophcol (Nov 24, 2014)

Hi there, I hope it's OK to post on this thread. I've just had my day 10 scan and will hopefully have transfer next week, so looking for a bit of support as definitely not feeling as excited and positive as I should at this stage. I've had one failed IVF, a natural miscarriage and failed FET since March so it's been a bit of a rollercoaster and I just can't imagine getting that BFP! 

I'm doing a part-medicated (?) natural cycle. They may ask me to take Ovitrelle injection and I will take Cyclogest after transfer but nothing else. Other than that I am taking a conception multi vit, fish oils, pro-biotic and zinc (as I'm deficient). Any other tips, words of positivity or general advice would be much appreciated. Oh and I'm also having accupuncture! Costing a fortune! 

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## summerbell (May 12, 2011)

Hi Everyone!

Happy Monday 

*Beccaboo* - Hope you are feeling OK with all the drugs! I swear I am allergic to them always get bunged up and sneezy!

*Dolphins, Bryony *- Feeling the same with the apprehension / negativity. Last time I told myself to be positive because if it didn't work out I wouldn't be any less disappointed. Trying to muster up some positivity.

*I love Westies* - Hope you feel well after your procedure
*
Hoping & Praying* - This may be really obvious but have you downloaded the Zita west app? I loved this, only heard about it on the last cycle. If nothing else I totally zoned out and relaxed for 20 mins each day!

I had my scan on Friday - lining was 5.4 which they deemed was too thick. I argued with them to do a blood test as they have on previous occasions which proved the hormone was suppressed and we were good to get started on the HRT - climavel for me and I have to take those wretched Fragmin injections as I got a blood clot on my lung last year after the second cycle and 2 lots of surgery!! So back a week on Friday and transfer should be sometime week begginnig 5th or 12th October. No word about the MC bloods yet they are in Glasgow?! Going to try and be really positive 

Wishing everyone a good week!


----------



## Mrs.M (Mar 5, 2012)

Hi ladies
Just a quick update. Had my day 12 scan today & my lining is 13   Start progesterone pessaries on Saturday & transfer booked for next Thursday. We're at CenterParcs this week (have rubbish signal hence the quick message) but being away is a brilliant distraction! 
Max any news? 
Will write properly when we're back home
Hope everyone is doing ok xxx


----------



## wrxlass81 (Jan 12, 2013)

Evening ladies!

Kieke - I started this thread so you can always start your own to try and find some buddies?!!  I really hope you have a positive cycle!x

Ilove westies - thanks for the good luck!!  Hope you had a good boogie, sounds like you had a fun filled weekend!x

Mrs M - I think we may end up having our transfers at a similar time.  I hope you have a relaxing time away - I love center parcs so peaceful.x

sophcol - welcome!  Sounds like you've had a tough few months.  Its tough to stay positive at times, what a rollercoaster this is!!  I really hope you find this thread supportive and helps you sending positive vibes your way.xx

wishingonastar - sorry I'm not sure what fmu means?! (its probably something really simple but I can't think this late at night lol!) Hope you got some good news from your phone call.x

AFM scan tomorrow to check lining.  Hopefully its good news but I've had a really strange AF this month, late and lots of brown discharge afterwards not like me at all so not feeling too positive or excited about starting it really!  Hopefully its good news tomorrow and I can focus on ovulation tests then.   

xxxx


----------



## Max 2012 (Sep 4, 2014)

Evening all

Hi Mrs M, hope you are having a nice time away. No sign of LH rising yet, which I'm pleased about. Just got to get past tommorrow and Wednesday and then I'm past the point of it being cancelled.  I do have a feeling it will be Thursday which will mean they will thaw next Monday and transfer on the Wednesday.

Good luck for your scan tommorrow wrxlass81. 

Summerbell its awful how we have to argue with the hospitals/clinics sometimes. There is nothing worse when you know what your taking about and they don't think you do. I've had it alot with my hospital,  and when you prove them wrong with thin2fs it can be quite worrying that they can get things so wrong. Looks like transfer is not too far away for you now.

Wishingonastar hope you get you get your surge soon.


----------



## Ecomum44 (Apr 3, 2015)

Good morning Everyone! Hope you all had a nice weekend!

Mrs M that is a fantastic lining. You shud be proud. 2 days to go and lining. P.s centerparcs is brilliant I love it. Hope you had some down time in the spa??

Summer bell, why did they think lining was too thick? Is this your baseline scan before taking any estrogen?

Wrxlass81- good luck today with your scan x I think 'fmu' means first morning urine. But don't quote me on it. Things seem to have multiple meanings and I always get them wrong  

Max2012- how r things going? Are you doing a natural fet?

Welcome Sophcol and Gud luck. I think there are people doing both natural and medicated so lots of people to help you with advice x

can't believe you're so close to transfer, only a week to go? Let us know when you trigger. Fx 

Hello kieke don't worry I'm exactly the same I want to lose at lease half a stone don't know what's happened to me. You'll do it you've got an incentive now x

Ilovewesties- do you know I had a weird cycle last month I had two clear distinct ovulations and felt the pain from both sides. This month was better. I think some months can be a bit hit and miss. I'm sure you'll be fine for the transfer next month.

Hello everyone else, sorry if I've missed anyone out. 
I've finally got my results in for my embies and I've got 5 normals from my donor so very happy. Dr has put me on intralipids too, aswell as depot shot next week. I think they're throwing everything at this to try and make it work since this is my 5 th cycle.

Happy Tuesday everyone!!


----------



## CaraJ (Mar 1, 2015)

Hi ladies,
I've not posted on here for weeks as nothing much was happening for me and I felt I couldn't be of much use! But yesterday my third post EC AF started so I rang the clinic today to book in for natural frozen transfer. Finally! Am slightly frustrated though as I spoke to a receptionist this morning who booked me in but couldn't give me a date for my scan. She said a nurse would call me later today to give me a date but no one called all day! By the time I realised it was too late to call. Oh well will call in the morning! Is the scan to check lining and stuff? Does it normally happen on day 10 in a natural cycle? Sorry for all the questions, have my manager on my back wanting to know when it is so she can finalise my shifts for next week.
Wishing everyone well at your different stages, have been keeping up, just not posting much.


----------



## Wishings15 (Mar 27, 2015)

Fmu - first morning urine  
I'm just waitin on my clinc taking bloods tomorrow.
Wish I was just doing sticks tho, so much easier
X


----------



## Ecomum44 (Apr 3, 2015)

Hi cara,

I know it's frustrating sometimes you think your cycle is ages off and then there it is bam right in your face. Don't worry your scan shud be around day 10 but if you're doing a natural cycle how are you or the clinic monitoring your ovulation?


----------



## wrxlass81 (Jan 12, 2013)

evening ladies!

Cara - I had my lining scan today for natural cycle and it was on day 10.  I have to do ovulation tests at home now until my surge then transfer frostie blastocyst 6 days after surge.xx

wishing on a star - I was told fmu (thanks for clarifying lol!) was ideal for ovulation tests.  Do you have to travel far to have your bloods done?!  Bless ya being stabbed for blood regular, doing test strips would be easier but keep faith in your clinic.xx

Ecomum - 5 embies great news, hopefully all the meds they are bombarding you with will do the trick this time!!  positive thoughts!!   

max - I hope your nearly done with the bloods.  Do your work know you are having treatment then?!  Im keeping silent this time with my work.x

AFM - my scan went ok, lining 9.5 (this means nothing to me!) so onto the home ovulation test kits now!  It still seems so unreal not having to inject for a cycle this time, definitely not as stressed but maybe because I know closure is in sight with it being our last go.xx


----------



## Max 2012 (Sep 4, 2014)

Hi ladies

I've never seen it so quiet at my hospital as it has been this week.  Been going straight in for bloods every morning no waiting  One of the nurses said it is quiet for people requesting treatment,  but thinks its because alot of people are probably on holiday. I have this awful feeling though im going to surge tommorrow as my levels are starting to rise, which will fall on Sunday as thawing date. If that does happen im going to ask if they would consider doing it on Sunday if they are are not busy,  as their reason for not doing fet on a weekend was that they don't have enough embryologst on so thats why they dont do thawing.  But if there are not many people in for egg recovery, then maybe they will have more time to do the thawing. Not sure they will agree with that but its worth a shot.  I will be so gutted if it gets cancelled as I'm off from next Wednesday for 12 days, and it would be just perfect timing.   I don't surge tommorrow now.

Glad your lining is ok wrxlass81. Fingers crossed you get your surge soon. Wish I was aloud to use the strips.  These early morning drives to the hospital are making me feel shattered at the min. Yeah work are good about it. My boss went through it with his wife a few years back so understands. I just make the time up through short lunch breaks. 

Ecomum44 yes im on a natural fet. I find them much better than medicated,  as have trouble with lining thickening on the medicated route. 

Will update tomorrow on whether ive surged and if its cancelled till next month.


----------



## Max 2012 (Sep 4, 2014)

Unfortunately I surged today   so cycle has been cancelled as it would fall on Sunday that my embryos would need to be thawed.  But its not all bad. AF will be due in 12 days then can request again,  as my cycles are 24/25 days then shouldn't have any problems with thawing falling on a weekday on this next cycle.  So now looking at AF arriving around 5th October,  with daily bloods starting around 12th, and then expect surge to be around 17th with transfer around 23rd. So going to cancel a couple of my days annual leave next week and move them to 23rd and 24th. You can can tell I've been planning cant you lol. I find it the best way to get over the hurdles. 

So will stick around on this thread if that's ok as its till looking like I will get that October transfer!

And as I know I'm ovulating there is always that teeny tiny chance of something happinng naturally


----------



## bryony_t (Mar 1, 2012)

Sorry to hear that max but love the positivity. Wouldn't it be wonderful if you did get a natural bfp!

I've never done natural fet but, in some ways it sounds more of a pain than medicated, which I guess is easier to control at least.

I'm on lubion and clexane this time so getting a lovely patch of bruises on each thigh now and the progesterone/ oestrogen mix is starting to mess with my general state of mind, but only two more sleeps to ET! Hurrah.


----------



## Max 2012 (Sep 4, 2014)

Aww good luck for Friday bryonyt. Think you are the first of us to have transfer. Yeah bruises aren't great are they.  My arms dont look too good right now either lol.


----------



## Layla73 (Jan 13, 2013)

Evening Ladies, hope I can join in this thread?
I'm looking for some advice/reassurance that my clinic is doing the best for me...

We have 2 frosties and hoping to do a natural FET cycle this month.  The clinic say just use ovulation sticks and when you get the surge call up and they do the transfer 3 days later. i asked about a lining scan and she said because there's no down regulation it will be fine?

It's our only frosties so want to give them the best chance....  What are others doing for a natural FET?  Anyone taking baby aspirin or is that after the ET?

Also today noticed the sticks I have been using are out of date by 18months! 

Positive vibes to everyone


----------



## bryony_t (Mar 1, 2012)

Hi Layla - welcome!

Saw your question about baby aspirin. It seems to be one of these things that varies by consultant. I had one consultant who told me to take it throughout cycle so I was taking it up to a month before transfer. My current consultant doesn't recommend aspirin, but prescribes Clexane instead which starts at the same time as progesterone supplements (not sure if you have this on natural cycles?) five days before transfer.


----------



## IloveWesties (Aug 15, 2014)

Hello fellow FET-ers and sorry for the radio silence this week. My last post was on Saturday afternoon and since then I’ve been a bit poorly with a cold/sore throat/cough/sinus/high temperature/D&V ‘thing’ which I've been using all my energy to get rid of. Thankfully, I feel better this morning so hoping whatever it was is on its way out! 

Just to update you that I have now spoken with my consultant and despite my weird cycles the last couple of months since my last natural FET, she wants me to carry on with a second natural FET rather than swapping me to a medicated. As I ovulated very early this month (CD12), she’s just going to scan me a bit earlier so we don’t miss anything. So, I’m just waiting for AF to arrive which is due around the 2 October.

Hello and welcome Sophcol  x

summerbell - yes, I felt fine after the hysteroscopy thanks - no side effects or bleeding at all  Good luck for your next scan on the 2nd (hope my AF arrives that day!). Any blood test results yet? I’m still waiting for the Karyotyping ones I had done ages ago as apparently there’s a waiting list atm. Are they the same ones that you’re waiting for? x

Mrs.M - good news from your scan and yey to starting pessaries on Saturday x

wrxlass81 - yes, had a boogie on Saturday night and we didn’t get home until 3am as we went back to a friend’s house for a drink after the party. Felt like old times! Felt very tired on Sunday and my feet hurt a lot too (don’t wear heels very much! Ha ha). One of our friends was fighting off a cold so think that’s what brought on this weird bug that I’ve had since then. No more drinking or late nights now for me (and hopefully for around nine months at least!  ). Good to hear your scan went well - that’s a great lining thickness for CD10  How are the OPKs going? Which ones are you using? x

Max - how frustrating that you have to cancel just because your clinic don’t do FETs at the weekend. I had a rant on my old cycle buddies thread this morning (the May/June thread is still going and has been moved to the longterm cycle buddies area of FFs) because two of the ladies on there are having similar things where they’re having to fit around the clinic and not the other way around. Makes me so cross! Anyway, I’m glad you’ve taken it well and that really isn’t long until you get to go again. In fact, your dates will be very close to mine so it’ll nice to have a cycle buddy at a similar stage  x

Ecomum - thanks for your post about the weird cycles - I agree, each month is different. Great news on the embies and that your clinic is throwing everything at this cycle. That’s sort of how I feel this time too. I’m also going to be on intralipids for the first time. Have you had one yet? If so, what day of your cycle was that? I haven’t yet had a timetable from my clinic (will get it at my first scan) so curious to know when everything will happen! x

CaraJ - did you manage to book in your scan yet? I hate it when calls aren’t returned when they’re meant to be. So frustrating x

wishingonastar - I guess the good thing about having blood taken is that you get an actual level so it’s more accurate, even if it isn’t as convenient having to keep going to the clinic. Any news from the bloods taken yesterday?

bryony_t - only one more sleep! Exciting. Also, re: progesterone, it depends on the clinic/consultant/patient to whether they are needed. I’m going to be taking pessaries and injectable (Lubion) and took Lubion on my last natural FET so it is possible but not necessarily needed for everyone x

Layla - each clinic does things differently honey. Which one are you with? Some (like Create for example) go for the really natural which it sounds like yours is doing for you. I would try not to worry and go with the flow and trust that they are doing their best for you. At the end of the day, it’s in their interest to get you pregnant for their success rate stats! x

How’s everyone else? Sorry for missing some people - running out of time this morning so gotta dash x


----------



## Kieke (Apr 8, 2015)

Morning ladies!

Mrs.M - good luck for today! 

wrxlass81 - I might start an October/November thread.

Ecomum44 - started my new diet and can feel it's working. Not weighing till Saturday but am hopeful of a good first week loss.
Glad you had good results for your embryo testing!

Max 2012 - sorry to hear your FET had to be delayed but I love your positive attitude! Hang in there, it soon will be the 23rd.

bryony_t - good luck for tomorrow! 

IloveWesties - glad to hear you managed to fight of the lurgy! 

Not much news from me, hence I've been a bit AWOL.
Rang the clinic yesterday to double check I can indeed start my medicated FET after my next AF and they confirmed I can so I'm rather relieved.
Still a long way away but it's getting nearer... 

Found out that one of my old friends from back home (Netherlands) is also having fertility treatment. Had a nice long chat with her earlier this week and found out that they are a bit behind compared to the UK so I'm pleased I'm having treatment here.

Hello to everyone else! xxx


----------



## Wishings15 (Mar 27, 2015)

Ilovewesties - glad your feeling better, there's nothing worse, esp when going through treatment.

I've finally ovulated. Looking at a transfer on wed or Thurs - find out tomorrow.... Am so much more chilled, I just think cd15 is rly late.

I was hoping use could help me, so et on 30th or 1st and technically af would be due on 7th... But this will defo be delayed due to gestone. When do you think my otd will be? I ask because I'm taking clexane and gestone and I'm not sure I've got enough? 

Tbh, there ain't much on ere about it x


----------



## bryony_t (Mar 1, 2012)

wishingonastar - Exciting news on transfer for next week! What day are your embryos? Usually OTD will be 16 days from when the embryos would have fertilised if it had been a fresh cycle (if that makes sense!). So, if they are 3 day embryos then OTD would be 13 days after ET, if they are 5 day embryos OTD would be 11 days after ET. It is another one that varies by clinic and I (shhh) always crack and test a day or so early. At least you are safe in the knowledge that you can't get a false positive from trigger shot with a FET cycle!


----------



## Ecomum44 (Apr 3, 2015)

Hiya all,

Wishingonastar- so exciting that you transfer is just round the corner. Every clinic is different mine always just say test 2 weeks after transfer. But I agree with Bryony that on a day 5 transfer you wud normally test around 10.

Kieke- that's Gud diet is working. I felt like mine was too but not sure about exercising after hysteroscopy. As still a bit tender round tummy and have a bit of bleeding; which they said is normal. I feel better cutting my carbs down a bit. You will do it.

I love websites - great you can stick to a natural. Never had intralipids before will be a first for me. Clinic told me I have it a week before, then a week after. Is supposed to take between 2-2.5 hrs

Hiya Layla, glad you're joining our thread x

Hope everyone has had a nice day x


----------



## IloveWesties (Aug 15, 2014)

OTDs vary from clinic to clinic in my experience but the earliest I've experienced (Lister) is EC+14 days so if they are 5 day blastocysts then it's nine days after transfer (5+9=14). There's a train of thought that FETs can be a little slower to implant than fresh embryos so some clinics are more cautious with OTDs on a FET cycle.

Last cycle I went for a blood test and just waited for the call as I couldn't bare putting me and DH through the whole OTD/HPT stress and I much preferred it so will be doing the same again this time.

wishingonastar - what clinic are you with? Can you ask on your clinic board? Or if you really need to know, just call the clinic? x


----------



## Layla73 (Jan 13, 2013)

Evening ladies, hope everyone had a good day

thanks ilovewesties, i am with Salisbury fertility centre. I had the ec there on nhs so they are in storage there. Thought about going somewhere else but decided to keep it local this time.  You're right, I need to trust they are doing the right thing.  I might ask for a scan once the surge happens before they defrost them, as long as it's not over the weekend ( bet it will be!!)

Bryony_t  good luck for your ET, tomorrow?  I had clexane last time and I remember some major bruises  

Hi ecomum44. I also had the intralipids last time.  It's a bit cold going in and takes a while to do but no side effects from it. Once it was done I drove 150 miles home no worries.  Good luck to you  

I've got fresh sticks and am going to take the aspirin from tomorrow I think

Night   For everyone


----------



## summerbell (May 12, 2011)

Morning Ladies - Happy Friday 

Hope everyone is well! Nothing much to report here just plodding along taking my HRT - patience is fading by the minute lol!

*Bryony* goodluck for your transfer - get the comedy on this weekend and do lots of laughing! I am trying to think of any funny films I have watched lately! I'll go and have a google and come back to you. Anyone else have anything they can recommend?

*Ilovewesties* Hope you are feeling better!I have no idea what tests they are doing - they just said immune things when I asked. They mentioned sticky blood but I have to take Fragmin anyway as I had 2 blood clots after surgery but doc mentioned she might put me on aspirin as well!

*Max* - I am sorry this cycle didn't work out but as you say not long until the next one!

So ladies we are all waiting waiting so I am sending you all lots of patience vibes - keep calm  and have a good weekend! Anyone doing anything exciting? I am going to a spooky (psychic) church tonight! Lets see if I get any messages from the other side.........


----------



## summerbell (May 12, 2011)

Bryony - here you go a list of the top 25 on netflix:

http://www.timeout.com/london/film/the-25-best-comedy-movies-on-netflix?package_page=36471


----------



## bryony_t (Mar 1, 2012)

Thanks summerbell - that lot should keep me busy. 

Just home from hospital - I have to have my ET under sedation so a little woozy. Two of my frozen embryos thawed perfectly and were transferred this morning - the embryologist described them as 'pretty'?! So, hurrah for now being PUPO. Roll on 6th October!

Afternoon on the sofa for me - hope everyone is ok!


----------



## lillybean11 (Jun 18, 2013)

Hi ladies. Hope your all well. I have been kicking about on FF for a while now, am new to this thread as FET is new to me. Am after some reassurance for on transfer next Thursday. Had been feeling positive about this cycle but its now hit me that there is a chance of the embryos not surviving the thaw. I have two 5 day blasts on ice, I am having one put back and am bricking it that neither will be okay once thawed. x


----------



## bryony_t (Mar 1, 2012)

Hi samandy. Understand your worries but the vast majority of blasts will thaw just fine. Don't forget that your clinic wouldn't have frozen them unless the quality was good enough for them to have a really good chance of thawing and continuing to progress. 

Good luck!


----------



## lillybean11 (Jun 18, 2013)

Hi bryony_t 
Thanks for such a quick reply. That's a good thought. Thanks for a positive boost. Where are you in your cycle? x


----------



## bryony_t (Mar 1, 2012)

HI samandy

I had two blasts transferred today. I had three in the freezer but both of my top candidates thawed and were good to go so I still have a spare!


----------



## lillybean11 (Jun 18, 2013)

Oh that's absolutely fantastic news. Fingers, toes and legs crossed for you. x


----------



## Mrs.M (Mar 5, 2012)

Hi everyone hope you're all ok  

Max so sorry that your cycle has been cancelled. It's so annoying that they won't thaw at a weekend. I was hoping that we'd be cycle buddies....I hope that your wait is quick! Keep me updated xx

Bryony so pleased to hear that the transfer went well today, I hope that the 2ww is nice and quick for you! 

Summerbell enjoy the psychic evening, I hope you get a message!  

Hi Samandy, I'm also having my transfer next Thursday   so far I have managed to stop myself thinking about it too much. We have x2 blasts on ice also, just having x1 transferred. Are u doing medicated?

We've had a lovely semi relaxing week at CenterParcs (despite numerous exhausting activities our 2yr still insisted on waking up at 5am every morning!) Start progesterone pessaries tomorrow, can't say as im looking forward to it, I hate the mess and laying down for half an hour afterwards can be challenging in our house   

Love to everyone xxxx


----------



## Dolphins (Sep 29, 2011)

Hi ladies  

I just wanted to let you know that today was the day that I started my 6th Cycle. Yaaaaaaay!    

It's medication first for a bit, and then injections later. So a bit of a slow introduction cycle at first, but then time for the stinging jabber's!

Hope everyone is alright.

xxx


----------



## CaraJ (Mar 1, 2015)

Hi all,
Just a quick one from me as am exhausted from back to back 13hr shifts. I finally got through to the clinic after a day and a half of trying. Have booked in scan for Wednesday which will be CD10. Then it'll be ovulation sticks till I get my smiley face. Can't wait for Wednesday, I have so many questions! Having had EC in June I feel like I'm out of touch with the whole thing!
Hope all are doing well at your various stages, will catch up with personals when I can.


----------



## Dolphins (Sep 29, 2011)

Hi ladies  

Just thought that I would give you a quick update. It is now my 3rd day of my 6th cycle, and at the moment I am not feeling too bad on the medication, as my IBS normally flares up with IVF medication, but so far so good, just an awful cold to content with.

Anyway! What's bigger news at the mo. is that my 25 mth. (23 mth. adj.) son has "finally" started to walk OMG!!!!!!!!               

He has been able to take a few independent steps for some time now, but hasn't been able to walk from one side of the room to another, but as from Fri. on the day I commenced my 6th cycle he has been walking up and down our living room a few times.    I have waited a couple of days to share this news as he normally regresses, and has been recently confirmed by specialists that he has got global developmental delay (he his significantly developmentally delayed in all of his milestones), and as autistic traits, so any progress with him is a MASSIVE step.  So, I am so happy that he can do this!

Also, my boy had an MRI scan under a general last week, so we'll be hopefully finding out the result's this week from the peadiatrician, so wish us luck please!

Anyway! Hope you are all alright, and bye for now. 

xx


----------



## bryony_t (Mar 1, 2012)

Has anyone used Prednisone with a FET cycle before? I started on it the day after ET and I'm having really sore and achy legs. Really odd, but it's the only drug I've not taken previously so I'm assuming that is the culprit. It's not on the (massive) list of side effects for prednisone though so I'm a bit puzzled. Anyone had this before and found anything to make it better - I can't get comfortable!


----------



## IloveWesties (Aug 15, 2014)

Hi ladies I hope you've all had wonderful weekends. We had beautiful sunshine here in Somerset, do feeling very happy even though it's Sunday evening!

Bryony - I took prednisolone on my last two cycles (one fresh, one natural FET). It's funny you mentioned the achy legs as I have definitely experienced this but think it was on the first fresh cycle, so my only cycle not to have the steroids! They felt constantly achy and heavy and I couldn't do anything to get rid of it. How odd! Goodness knows what that is? I'd forgotten all about it until you said. Keep up your water intake to make sure you're flushing through the meds. I hope the sensation goes soon x

Dolphins - great news about your son walking  Good luck for the MRI results. I'm glad you're feeling OK on your cycle so far x

CaraJ - good luck for Wednesday x

Mrs.M - glad you had a lovely time at Centreparcs. Which one do you go to? We're off to Longleat in a couple of months for our annual winter wonderland midweek break. I love it! Hope the pessaries are going as well as can be expected x

summerbell - how was the spooky church experience? Also, any news on your blood tests yet? I still haven't had ours back so going to chance on the 1st if not arrived by then. Thanks for asking after me - yes, feeling much better now thankfully  x

Hello and welcome samandy x

Layla - how are you doing? x

Ecomum - thanks for the info on intralipids. I'll check with my clinic when I call when AF arrives (hopefully at the end of next week). How are you doing? x

wishingonastar - did you get a date confirmed for ET? Exciting that it'll be this week! x

Kieke - when is your AF due? x

Hello everyone else. Look forward to everyone's updates and news x

AFM - not much news on the treatment front as just waiting for AF to arrive now. Should be Friday/Saturday (although I ovulated super early this month so may be earlier than usual?). As soon as it arrives, I can call the clinic to book in my first scan and get cracking! Very exciting as that should be early next week. Eeek! Made the mistake of working out rough dates today and calculated that if this cycle works, 12 weeks will be Christmas Day. I LOVE Christmas and got married at the end of December too so it would be so very special for us to be able to announce a pregnancy to our friends and family on Christmas Day. Oh I so hope and pray that will happen x


----------



## lillybean11 (Jun 18, 2013)

Hello everyone,

Mrs M, yes i am having a medicated round of FET, its been fun and games as down reg didn't work the first time. 
I am curious about the survival rate and chance of having something to transfer. How many blasts on ice have people had? How many did they thaw for you to get the number required for transfer? 

xx


----------



## IloveWesties (Aug 15, 2014)

samandy - I've only had one FET so far but they thawed one, transferred one. They said it had thawed 100% and looked like a fresh blast so perfect. Each clinic has different success rates so if it helps, ask yours what theirs is. The Lister (our previous clinic) are operating on a 100% thaw success rate at the moment and I was told by their embryologist that freezing techniques have dramatically improved in the last couple of years so have taken this to be good news across the board. I'm sure everything will be fine. Positive thinking  x


----------



## lillybean11 (Jun 18, 2013)

Hi IloveWesties, our clinic have a 50 - 60% chance, we only have two and hubby has looked at it as in theory we are guaranteed one, but its such a worry, been doing plenty of positive mental attitude. I am off work for two weeks hol now so know it will do my head in thinking about it when trying not to.
xx


----------



## bryony_t (Mar 1, 2012)

I was told the same as ilovewesties on improvements in freezing processes. With our first batch, which were all frozen day 2, I only had 1 of 9 survive. Since then we have had 7 in total (all day 5 blasts) thawed and six have survived and been transferred. So really quite good odds nowadays.


----------



## lillybean11 (Jun 18, 2013)

Wow that's a massive improvement, makes me feel more hopeful about having a blast for transfer and possibly still have one on ice. xx


----------



## Mrs.M (Mar 5, 2012)

Samandy my clinic have a 90% successful thaw rate. On my FET in June they took X1 blast out & it thawed fine...hoping for the same on Thursday  

Ilovewesties we go to the Sherwood Forest one, I love it! Planning to do Winterwonderland next year   Hope AF arrives soon for you so that you can get going!  

Dolphins, Yeyyy well done to your little boy! He'll be running in no time I'm sure  

Bryony how's the 2ww??

xxx


----------



## Max 2012 (Sep 4, 2014)

Hi, hows everyone doing? I'm just waiting for af to arrive around next Monday time now to request for daily bloods again. So not much to report back on really.  Me and dh have been saving and have said that if this cycle does not work then we are going to book a holiday to Florida for next year in May. So feeling postive and happy that we will either be having a baby or have an amazing holiday to look forward too  .

Am I right in thinking some of you are having transfers this week?  Mine would have been tommorrow if they would have thawed on a weekend,  but never mind, only 7 more days till we are back on the road again. And I finish work on Friday for 10 days which I am so looking forward too! Planning to get a bit of decorating done before treatment starts again.

Thats great news about your son dolphins 

And Ilovewesties it looks like we will be having transfer around same time if your af is due this weekend. 

I can see you have been chatting about survival rates. Out of the 6 day 3 embryos I had thawed only 3 survived,  which ties in with what they told me of a 50%  survival rate. I keep wondering how many of the 6 we have left will survive the thaw, and how many are going to make it to day 5. I will be thrilled if we get one transferred and 2 to refreeze,  but I guess as long as we get one good day 5 to transfer we will be happy


----------



## IloveWesties (Aug 15, 2014)

In a real rush this morning so a very quick post from me just to say that I think survival rates are also linked to when they were frozen. The more recent, the higher the rate as they were able to new technology and techniques. Hope that makes sense. Hope you're all OK and have lovely days. I'll be back as soon as AF has arrived to post an update and some personals x


----------



## summerbell (May 12, 2011)

Hi Everyone!

Hope you all had a nice weekend! Weather has been lovely - even in Scotland!!

*Bryony T* - Congratulations on being PUPO! I hope you had a nice relaxing weekend!

*Samandy* - Welcome! Sending you positive vibes for your thaw. I have no idea about stats, I tend not to look at them but all 3 of my day 5 frosties thawed perfectly in Edinburgh!

*MrsM* - Glad you had a nice weekend! Psychic evening went well! my sister had a nice reading and I got a bit of a reading from one of the trainees. I did win the flowers though so that was nice! It's all good fun and I take it with a pinch of salt 

*Dolphins* - Fantastic news about your son - you must be delighted.

I am waiting for Friday - scan day then hopefully a transfer next week! I have decided if this one does not work out I am going to take a 6 month break and make some plans for my "big" birthday in March!

Wishing you all a happy Tuesday


----------



## IloveWesties (Aug 15, 2014)

Hi ladies I hope you're all well. Just a quickie from me to say that AF has arrived his morning. A tad early but then I ovulated early this month, so I guess that was to be expected really. I've called the clinic and have booked in my first FET scan for Monday morning (CD7). I may also have my first intralipids that day but it depends on what the scan shows. I'll keep you posted. Excited (and apprehensive) to get started again!  x


----------



## bryony_t (Mar 1, 2012)

Great news ilovewesties. Its so nice to have a plan in place - one less thing to fret about  Exciting!


----------



## Kieke (Apr 8, 2015)

Hello ladies!
Thought I'd share that I have been to see my consultant this morning for my follow up after my hysteroscopy and all is fine!
They did a biopsy which came back fine and he confirmed 1 larger polyp was removed but that I did have some smaller ones which were removed when they gave it all 'a good scrape'.
My AF came 4 days early and was very short and light.... apparently this can be linked to the hysto.
So I have my baseline scan on 15th October and transfer approx. 4 weeks later! All this talking about thawing makes me a bit nervous but I'm positive our little frosty will be just fine.
I didn't realise we have to sign all the consent forms again though... such a pain...

Hello to everyone and sorry for lack of personals. xx


----------



## bryony_t (Mar 1, 2012)

Hi Kieke - good news and lovely to have some dates in mind now.

Consent forms are a nuisance - we have re-signed them eight times now - as if you would change your mind between cycles that are just a few months apart!!


----------



## Wishings15 (Mar 27, 2015)

Kieke - That's really good news about your hysto, Are polyps linked to pcos? My best mate is going for ultrasound to check for Pcos and she said that this can be a symptom, but Ive never heard of this.

Ilovewesties - Amazing news on the AF showing, bet you can't wait to get started. Ive been thinking about going down the intralipids route, if this fails but I'm not sure if the NHS treat this or if you can go private for the treatment. Have you some immune tests? I can't seem to get my head around it?

Summerbell - I'm also in Scotland and taking a few days off work for my fet, so been enjoying it. Where about are you? I'm in the Kingdom? x

Max 2012 - I'm sorry to hear that only 50% survival rate, but FX you get a few good day 5 embryos xx I wasn't aware you could re-freeze them (I'm new to feta) 

My clinic have an 80% trawl rate, I only yesterday wondered what if they didn't survive, but I guess we just need to wait and see. I'm booked for my FET tomorrow morning at 11:30, and have diazepam, clexane, and gestone ready.
How long do use lay down for after the transfer? I always think I get up to quickly, Does it matter? I can never get a full bladder?

Is anyone on 2ww? xxx


----------



## bryony_t (Mar 1, 2012)

wishingonastar - best of luck with FET tomorrow. I think the recommendation for lying down afterwards is only about 20 minutes. Its just one more thing to worry about isn't it! All my transfers have been done under heavy sedation (scar tissue from cervix removal means they have to take quite a run up to get the catheter in  ) so I'm usually still asleep for the 20 minute lying down period......

I'm on 2ww at the moment - testing this Sunday. Officially it isn't until Tuesday but I know from experience that if it has worked I'll get a positive on Sunday, and at least with FET there is no false positive risk from HCG shot. I'd also rather test on a Sunday than get bad news on a Tuesday and then have to go to work. Or, being slightly more optimistic, get good news and then just say 'lovely news, see you later darling' and pootle off to work! No signs of anything yet, but I wouldn't expect there to be. I'm also taking prednisolone which I've heard can mask any early symptoms so I have no great expectations of having any signs before testing - not even any sign of sore/ swollen boobs from progesterone (which I secretly quite enjoy as a relatively flat chested lady!)


----------



## Wishings15 (Mar 27, 2015)

Thanks for the advice. I will set my phone alarm for twenty minutes, and go from there
I found the 2ww to be horrendous last time, I literally take a hundreds of injections to avoid it, but dus just not possible.
I was a serial tester, and found that with every bfn was an hour of Google. So, I'm sticking to testing next Saturday, like you, because I don't wanna be upset or leave quickly.
How many embryos did you transfer? I really feel for u having to get sedated twice, but at least you can't wiggle about 😊 xx


----------



## bryony_t (Mar 1, 2012)

2 transferred last Friday - both described as 'pretty' by the embryologist! I don't mind the sedations - I'm developing a mild addiction to that feeling of falling asleep! Unfortunately though, with having to take that approach there is a higher chance of trauma to my uterus and therefore lower chance of implantation. These things are sent to try us.....

Not enjoying 2ww this time - we had sort of agreed that if it didn't work this time we would start talking to my younger sister about surrogacy. Sounded sensible at the time but really not sure I could actually make that decision - fingers crossed I won't have to!


----------



## Wishings15 (Mar 27, 2015)

Sorry, I didn't know, re; the lower chance.

It's funny you mention that because, my sister offered to be my surrogate since all that seems wrong is implantation failure. She's basically said whenever I'm ready. But I'm not sure if I will be ready until at least one more round, and I'm also thinking along the lines of DE with 70% success rates over surrogacy, and really not sure which one comes first after numerous implantation failures, with 'good' blasts'

How do you make these decisions? Xx


----------



## Ecomum44 (Apr 3, 2015)

Hi everyone, sorry was away for a girlie weekend and cudnt really login with people around.

Ilovewesties- that's great news. So exciting you're getting started. I was told to take intralipids a week before transfer so I suppose that will be around day 14 of cycle. Do clinics do it differently if yours has said day 7?

Dolphins lovely news about your son. I bet you are so chuffed. 

Mrs M- I want to wish you Gud luck tomorrow with your transfer. Hope all goes well X

Max- I'm sorry your transfer got cancelled but it's Gud the clinic made this decision. Some won't and then it becomes a wasted cycle, embryo and you have to go through the emotional strain of it all not to work. I hope you see this as a positive Hun that they are trying to make sure you have the best possible chance of success X 

Bryony- congrats on being pupo. Make sure you let us know when you get the Gud news!

Wishingonastar- gosh I can't believe you've got your FET already. I'll be thinking of you tomorrow Hun. Usually they will let you lie down for 15 mins or so, maybe 30 mins if you don't get rushed. No need to have a massively full bladder. Just a bit of fluid as you don't want to be running to the loo straight after transfer x

Kierkegaard- oh fantastic news about your hysteroscopy results. That is so Gud to hear no problems, plus you got a Gud scratch which will definitely help with implantation in your next cycle.

Hiya to  and Samandy alsoand sorry if I've missed anyone else off.


----------



## 63053 (May 22, 2011)

Hello everyone,
I'm trying to find a thread to belong to this time so maybe I can join in here?
I had one embie transferred last Thursday and I'm going insane. Really emotional this time.
It was one of 3 frosties. Had 2 FET's last year, no success.
Test date is Monday...not sure what state I'll be in by then. I was told it's looking as good as it can but then it did last time too.
Anyway, fingers crossed for all of us, this is such a difficult thing to go through.


----------



## CaraJ (Mar 1, 2015)

Hi all,
Ecomum: hope you had a lovely girlie weekend, sounds like fun!

Briony: all the best with the 2ww, hope it doesn't drove you too crazy!

Wishingonastar: good luck for FET today!

Kieke: congratulations on getting some dates in place and glad the hysto results were good.

Westies: yay for AF arriving! Good luck with your scan Monday.

Summerbell: good luck for scan on Friday, fingers crossed for transfer next week.

AFM had day 10 scan this morning and lining only 4mm and only small leading follicle so transfer won't be for a while yet. Am now testing at home for ovulation and have another scan next Wednesday to check everything has grown enough. Hopefully FET the following week.


----------



## Ecomum44 (Apr 3, 2015)

Any news wishingonastar?  I'm doing De this time but I have had them all tested by acgh so even though all looked very Gud visually, 3 out of 8 had minor chromosome issues. It is such a hard thing as I do think on the whole if they look great they shud work. But I had only one last cycle that made it to day 5 and it was perfect but it didn't work for some reason. I'm trying de first and if this doesn't work then it may be implantation problem. But I'm hoping it was just my crap eggs.

but I have everything crossed for you. It'll work Hun. It's just for some of us we have to change our paths a little xx


----------



## Wishings15 (Mar 27, 2015)

Thanks Ecomum - Are you cycling in the UK? I'm thinking that might be on my list at some point. How many DE do you have?

I went in today and was informed that one of my embryos lost some cells in the defrost, and then when it was checked twice it wasn't expanded (but the person said, the expand and collapse regularly), so its hard to tell if it was ok? but the other one my 2AA turned into a 3AA and is looking really good. 

I'm not to sure what she meant but they are inside and can only really hope that they dig in there. I've not really had my chromosome test at all, but I understand the figure gets higher when you reach 30, even when the look well.

My next steps are key whole surgery before another round, so really hoping this works.

CaraJ -What CD are you? I think I ovulate late for me, I was like CD15?

Belle - FX for you, the waiting can be the worst but I've learned not to test early and not to stress to much,,, easier said than done but..

How is everyone? XX


----------



## Layla73 (Jan 13, 2013)

Hi everyone

Good luck for the ladies having transfers tomorrow and lots of positive vibes for the few in the 2ww  

My hormones won't surge and the weekend is looming, it may have to wait until next month


----------



## wrxlass81 (Jan 12, 2013)

Ah lots of ladies PUPO or still waiting for the surge!!  
good luck to all those on the 2ww!!
I'm still in the waiting to surge category!!  Hoping soon though!!

Sorry for the quick post...bed beckons!!xx


----------



## Dolphins (Sep 29, 2011)

Hi ladies  

I am now on what I am calling is the "2nd Stage of Treatment", where I have upped my tablets, ready for my first scan of monitoring this Tuesday, to see the thickness of my lining.

I'm on day 6 on my treatment cycle altogether, and have been suffering so far with bad headaches and it has also flared my IBS up, which is just FANTASTIC "not!" 

I am on steroids for the first time with this treatment, then I will be taking Clexane and Prontogest injections later on, and I am also on a low dose of aspirin, and something to help with my uterine lining.

Anyway! Me and my fiance had a lovely romantic meal tonight after celebrating 16 yrs. together since we first met.  So I think that in this day and age, we have done well to stay together for so long.   I just hope that we'll have even more joyous news to celebrate very soon!    

Bye for now.

xxx


----------



## bryony_t (Mar 1, 2012)

Hi Dolphins - congrats on your anniversary! Sorry about the headaches/ IBS - it's all going to be worth it!

I'm on steroids for the first time this time. No obvious additional side effects, other than having picked up DH's snotty cold and sore throat. I suppose at least I know that they are doing their job of lowering my immune system!

Ladies waiting to surge - COME ON HORMONES!!!

Belle - hang in there. Not long to go. I feel your pain - I'm finding this one really tough and starting to get really anxious now. It never seems to get any easier but OTD will come! Hopefully you have something distracting planned for the weekend?


----------



## IloveWesties (Aug 15, 2014)

bryony - I was on steroids for the last two cycles (one fresh and one frozen) and will be on them again for this FET. I'm almost never I'll and recently has a cold/cough/sore throat with D&V bug thing. It did make me wonder if it was something to do with my immune system and the steroids, so it's interesting you haven't been very well recently either. Hope you're feeling better now. Not long until OTD. Good luck! x

Dolphins - great that you're in the second stage of treatment. You may find upping your water intake helps with the headaches (I usually drink around 3-4 litres a day during a cycle!). Good luck for your scan on Tuesday x

wrxlass - any sign of your surge honey? x

Layla - how about you honey, any sign of your surge? x

wishingonastar - congratulations on being PUPO! When is your OTD? I've had level one immune system testing done and all tests have come back as normal. My clinic have a 'patients before profit' ethos so my consultant actually talked me out of doing the NK Cells testing and other level two immunes due to cost so I'm being treated empirically (in case there is an issue) as we've been TTC for over four years and had three failed cycles (two fresh, one frozen) x

Ecomum - how's things with you? Re: intralipids - I don't know exactly when I'll be having them yet as my clinic said it will depend on what my scan looks like on Monday. I have shorter than average cycles so that may be why it's being tailored for me x

CaraJ - how are the OPKs going? Good luck for your next scan on Wednesday x

Hello and welcome Belle  Good luck with the rest of your 2WW - not long to go! FX for Monday. Also, have you found the 2WW thread? If you're struggling then you may find it useful to talk with other ladies at the same point in their cycles as you. I know I have in the past x

Kieke - good luck for your baseline scan in a few weeks. I hope the time flies by for you x

summerbell - good luck for your scan tomorrow. Let us know how it goes x

Max - it'll be lovely to be cycling at a similar time to you  Any sign of AF? x

Hello to everyone else. I'm currently on my phone so can't scroll back very far so apologies to anyone I've missed.

AFM - CD3 and having a heavier than usual AF. I have read that it's quite common after a hysteroscopy so maybe it's down to that? Who knows. I'm looking forward to my scan on Monday and getting underway again x


----------



## Mrs.M (Mar 5, 2012)

Hi ladies 
Just a quick message to say my transfer went very smoothly today. The first of our 2 frozen blasts survived the thaw nicely and is now back where it belongs   Embryologist said that it looked "lovely" 😀 OTD 14th October  

Hope everyone is well, I will message properly over the next few days xxx


----------



## IloveWesties (Aug 15, 2014)

Congratulations on being PUPO Mrs.M  FX for the 14th! Sorry I missed you from my message earlier honey xx


----------



## wrxlass81 (Jan 12, 2013)

Hi,
Still no surge for me, beginning to wonder if I have a dodgy batch of test kits lol!! Clinic rung and left a message on my home phone saying likely that they will cancel me until next month if I still hadn't surged so I'm not optimistic that my transfer will be this month  My consultant had said he was away during October so wondering if they might cancel if transfer was to land during his holiday.  for us both *Layla*!x

Anyway, congrats *Mrs M* and *wishingonastar* on being pupo!!  your 2ww goes quickly with a happy ending.x

*ilovewesties* - I had an awful heavy af after my hysteroscopy but things settled down afterwards, hope Monday comes round quick for you!x

*bryony* - so many colds about at the mo bless you hope the snot situation improves soon!!x

*dolphins* - congrats on your anniversary! shame about the IBS, hope it didn't flare up for your meal out!! Hope tues comes quickly for you.x

*Belle* - I hope you have a relaxing weekend ready for otd  x

 

I hope everyone else is ok and looking forward to the weekend.xx


----------



## Max 2012 (Sep 4, 2014)

Glad everything went well for you Mrs M, fingers crossed for the 14th.

No sign of AF yet ilovewesties.  Its due round Monday so not too far away now.

Aww wow dolphins,  16 years is amazing.  Hope you had a lovely night! 

Bronyt, hope the 2ww is not too bad for you. 

Wrxlass81 and layla83 hope you both surge soon and its not cancelled.  Its so frustrating to get so far and then have the whole thing stopped. 

Wishingonastar,  glad you have your embies back on board with you.  Hope the 2ww goes ok for you. 

Hi to everyone else


----------



## wrxlass81 (Jan 12, 2013)

Thanks max, I surged this morning so just waiting to hear back from the clinic now!
Xx


----------



## bryony_t (Mar 1, 2012)

wrxlass81 - fab news on the surge. Exciting!

I'm feeling a bit mad today. You'd think being an old hand at this (after all this is my eighth 2WW) it would get easier but it doesn't! No signs whatsoever, other than that the steroids have certainly suppressed my immune system (signs being coughing, spluttering and a general need to complain to anyone who will listen), not even the normal progesterone side effects.

So, I'm interested to know about the experience of other ladies who have used prednisolone and its impact either on early pregnancy symptoms or on the normal progesterone symptoms? I've read that it can suppress other side effects but it seems quite extreme - not even any sign of the girls (.)(.) being swollen/ sore. I'm trying to be positive about it because usually I would have some soreness by now even with a BFN, just from progesterone, but it is making me unnecessarily anxious (which of course is also one the side effects of prednisolone so I don't know whether it is situation or drugs causing the temporary madness.....)

After a bit of nagging, DH has arranged a day out to the zoo on Sunday, so that whether news is good or not when I test I have something to do rather than sit of the sofa and obsess. I can't remember who suggested this but it sounded very wise to have something planned.


----------



## IloveWesties (Aug 15, 2014)

bryony - I've had three 2WWs so far and can honestly say each one has been totally different in terms of how I've felt and "symptoms". For the last two (one fresh, one FET), I've been on Prednisolone but those two cycles were totally different so I couldn't tell you what feelings were as a result of the steroids or any of the other meds I was on. Sorry I know this isn't helpful x


----------



## Layla73 (Jan 13, 2013)

Great news on the surge *wrxlass81*. Me too! Those   must have helped. Have you heard from the clinic? I'm booked in for 12.30 on Monday eeek! 

Congrats *wishingonastar* and *mrsM* on being pupo - hope the 2ww flies by for you

Good luck for Sunday *bryony_t*

Hope your ibs is settling *dolphins*

Anyone with hints or tips on things I should be doing next week, after the transfer. Just praying they survive the thaw...

Hugs to everyone


----------



## MrsTb (Dec 9, 2014)

Hello all Byrony I have taken prednisolone on all my 3 cycles, I'm currently 2ww on the 3rd, I don't think it masks symptoms not for me anyway.  I have always had cramps but no other signs.


----------



## wrxlass81 (Jan 12, 2013)

evening!

yes *layla*!!   definitely worked and so pleased the clinic havn't cancelled like they said they may do...booked in on thurs 12:15..hope our little blasto frostie thaws nicely!! we may have a different consultant yet as ours due to go away thurs pm i think! just have to trust whomever the consultant is and believe in fate.  xx

*bryony* - yey I love the zoo, what a lovely day out for you both! I havn't had any experience with pred. I booked a spa hotel in the lakes on my otd last time and will do the same if frostie thaws, this way something nice to look forward to, sauna if negative and chill out night away if positive!!  for sunday for you.xx

Hope all you lovely ladies have a fabulous weekend..im off to an apple festival at my local national trust house, the sun is due to shine so picnic blanket at the ready and chill time!!xx


----------



## Hopewishesprays (Oct 1, 2015)

Hi ladies 
I'm very new to this site and thought as its our 3rd time Lucky id join in with some Ivf buddies. We got our FET scheduled sometime this month and it's all a bit different this time round as only ever done fresh cycles before I start my progesterone tablets on thurs and keeping everything I got crossed that this is 3rd time lucky for us. We only have 1 little 5day frostie so trying to keep positive good luck with everyone it's Nice there's people out there all going through the same. Is there any success stories from one single embryo transfers?


----------



## Hopewishesprays (Oct 1, 2015)

Don't beat yourself up for caving it's the worst the 2ww just keep positive and test when ur meant too 
Baby dust to u xx


----------



## Dolphins (Sep 29, 2011)

Hi ladies  

I am one day off Stage 3 of my FET, where I up my meds. again to 3 times daily, and 3 days away from having my scan to check my uterine lining. However, I know you ladies will probably tell me to think positively, but this cycle, I am just not thinking very positively about it working at all, esp. when it is "same old!" However! There is always hope, and that's what's keeping me going with it, but not looking forward to having the injections again. 

Hope you are all well, and good luck on your journey's wherever you are on them.       

Bye for now.

xxx


----------



## Mrs.M (Mar 5, 2012)

Bryony thinking of you and hoping for good news today!     xxx


----------



## bryony_t (Mar 1, 2012)

Thanks Mrs M but I'm afraid not. A BFN this morning - actually feeling ok at the moment though this may be the end of the road for me trying to carry my own baby. Might be time to have a serious conversation with little sister about surrogacy.


----------



## Mrs.M (Mar 5, 2012)

Bryony I'm so sorry   Life is so cruel sometimes. I hope you're both ok. Keep us updated on your journey. Big hugs xxxxx


----------



## IloveWesties (Aug 15, 2014)

So sorry to read your news Bryony. This journey is so tough. Look after yourself. Big hugs  x


----------



## Layla73 (Jan 13, 2013)

I'm sorry to hear about your bfn bryony_t. Life is cruel.  Take it easy and good luck for your next step, whatever that may be. Xx


----------



## Wishings15 (Mar 27, 2015)

Sorry to hear your outcome bryone xx


----------



## summerbell (May 12, 2011)

Hey Everyone

Really sorry to hear your news Bryony  xx

*Wishingonastar* I am just across the Bridge in Edinburgh!

Hey to everyone else - hope you all had a nice weekend 

I had my scan on Friday - all was well so transferring a week today. The hospital was so busy though - never seen it like that! Waited about 1hr 30 to be seen!!

My DH wants me to take time off of work. my AL is all but used up so it would need to be a line and I know my GP would give me one but I feel so guilty!! I suppose I have the week to think about it?!

I hope everyone has a good week!


----------



## Ecomum44 (Apr 3, 2015)

Happy Monday to everyone! Hope you all had a luvly weekend.

Dolphin congrats on your anniversary wow that is a Gud stretch with hubby. Hope the scan goes well tomorrow hun x

Mrs M congrats on your transfer. Not long till 14 th. So happy for you X

Layla and wrxlass congrats on your surges. So what do they do when you go into clinic give you an injection to release eggs from follicles? Sorry for my ignorance. I'm finding the medicated one confusing so far

Hiya hopeswishesprays Gud luck with your transfer this month X

Bryony I'm so sorry I know it is hard to take but just take some time out before you make any decisions. Thinking of you xx

I lovewesties, intralipids are booked for 2 weeks time, only time I cud get them so hoping AF shows on Thursday as expected. I was told that about after a hysteroscopy, heavier flow. Hope it's eased up now.

Wishingonastar- Hows it going??


----------



## Ecomum44 (Apr 3, 2015)

Hiya summer bell. That's great news. I wud defo take the day off and day after. Just so you can relax a bit.


----------



## IloveWesties (Aug 15, 2014)

Hi ladies I had my baseline scan this morning (CD7) and all is looking good so far. Interestingly, I have two dominant eggs, one on each ovary, so it looks like I'm going to ovulate from both sides this month! I know that happened last year as it was seen on scan. Anyway, back for my second scan on Wednesday and more than likely my first intralipids infusion after the scan. Sorry for lack of personals - in a bit of a rush but will catch-up and do some personals asap. Hope you're all OK x


----------



## Ecomum44 (Apr 3, 2015)

I lovewesties that's Gud news. I dint have a scan but checked my ovulation last month and had two distinct oh surges 4 days apart so I think I did a double Yorker too
Gud luck with the scan and intralipids next week. Let us know how it goes? I think you may need a book as I was told it's a 2 hr job xx


----------



## Layla73 (Jan 13, 2013)

Hi ladies,  I had my transfer today. Amazingly both Frosties survived the thaw although one was looking better than the other so I am officially pupo!! Test in 2 weeks time.....

Ecomum - no injections as they are putting embies in and your own egg is already on the way as picked up by the surge  I'm doing a natural cycle so no drugs before or after. It seems a bit strange not to be medicating though but in a good way  . Good luck to you!

Good new on your scan ilovewesties 

 to all


----------



## Wishings15 (Mar 27, 2015)

Sorry for the lack if response recently. I honestly thought after 2x2ww it would be easier, but it's possible to be harder? 

Summerbell - nice to hear someone local, the Scottish boards get silent..are you at little France? The issue with taking time off is tome goes slower x

Economic - how's it going?

Layla - congratulations on being pupo 

Ilovewesties -  can I ask where your immunes are being treated? 
Xx


----------



## Dolphins (Sep 29, 2011)

Hi ladies  

I just wanted to update you all about my monitoring scan that I had yesterday.  The scan went ok, and the drugs are doing what they should be doing, but I am responding slowly to the drugs, I don't why, maybe it's because of my age or something, but they want me to come in for another scan on Monday, as my endometrial lining is currently 7 mm. but they would like it to be at least 8 mm or above, before they can consider transfer.

Therefore, I have to continue with the same amount of meds. that I was on just before I had my scan yesterday, and go into clinic again on Monday.

Good luck for everyone else's journey's.

Bye for now.

xxx


----------



## Wales81 (Jan 5, 2014)

Hi ladies, 

I'm hopefully having my transfer tomorrow,  I'm just waiting on the call from the embryologist to tell me if my frosties survived the thaw. What I was wondering was does anyone have a specific plan for after transfer, as in what are you going to eat, are you going back to work etc. I have booked tomorrow and Friday off, and I have a sat and Sunday off anyway so I'm thinking 4 days will be more than enough rest, but I do plan to go for walks to get some fresh air. Any advice you ladies have would be gratefully recieved xxx


----------



## CaraJ (Mar 1, 2015)

Hi ladies,
Had a second lining scan this morning to see if I'm ready for natural FET. Good news is I'm good to go! Booked in for FET Tuesday afternoon. Lining was 6.5 so needs to grow a little more I think but there's time for that. I'm so excited to finally be at this stage. Had EC in June then had to wait for PGD test results before we could get to transfer part of cycle.
Sorry for lack of personals, I'm exhausted! Went straight from scan to a training day for work and now my brain is fried!


----------



## IloveWesties (Aug 15, 2014)

CaraJ - fab news that your ET is booked in. You must be over the moon to get yo this stage after so much waiting. You know what they say about good things coming to those who wait... Fingers crossed its true for you. Keep us posted on how it goes on Tuesday. Exciting! x

Wales81 - any news on the frosties? I'm sure they will thaw perfectly honey. Good luck for tomorrow x

Dolphins - good luck for your next appointment on Monday. What cycle day will you be then? x

Wishingonastar - I'm not sure I understand what you mean honey? Do you mean where in my body or what clinic? If the latter, I'm with CRGW now. Sorry if I've misunderstood. How are you doing? x

Layla - fab news about the successful thaw and transfer. I hope the 2WW whizzes by for you and will keep my fingers crossed for positive news. I so want this to be a lucky thread for all of us x

Ecomum - how are you doing? Interesting about your double surge. It's amazing this process as you get to find out things that you'd never normally know x

Hi everyone else hope you're all doing OK x

AFM - I had my second scan this morning (CD9) but unfortunately the dominant follicle and my lining hadn't grown much since Monday so I've got to go back again on Friday for another scan. That'll be CD11 so hopefully things will be in a better position by then. I'm trying to remind myself that they started scanning earlier than usual because of my shorter cycle/early ovulation last month so there's still plenty of time for it all to happen 😬 Keep your fingers crossed for me on Friday! Oh and no intralipids yet - probably Friday but depends on scan (not quite sure why but trying to be relaxed and go with the flow more this cycle so didn't ask too many questions) x


----------



## Max 2012 (Sep 4, 2014)

Evening all,

Caraj and dolphins,  hoping your linings thicken that bit more for you.  I know only too well how frustrating it can be to be so close and it thicken slowly.

Wales 81, I usually go straight back to work, but I will be off for a few days this time as hubby is having an operation on the 21st, so having to take some time off for that. I guess do whatever makes you feel happy and just try not to over do anything. 

Wishingonastar,  Mrs M hope the 2ww is driving you too crazy.

Great news on the transfer layla83. 

Hope everyone else is doing good. 

AF arrived on Monday so I start back for my daily LH bloods on Monday 12th. So based on that should surge around Friday 16th, so thawing would fall around Tuesday 20th with day 5 transfer being around Thursday 22nd. So highly unlikely that it will fall as a weekend thaw this time and be cancelled! Feeling positive this is going to be the one!


----------



## CaraJ (Mar 1, 2015)

Morning all,
Max: so pleased you have AF and you can get going again. Fingers crossed for a perfectly timed surge, keep up the positivity!

Westies: thank you! I'm so excited! Have done so much waiting so really hoping that God things come from it! Sorry your scan didn't quite go to plan, hope you get better news tomorrow. I completely understand the frustration at not getting told the details so you can understand every detail. Hope you get some answers.

Wales: good luck for transfer today! 

Dolphins: pleased your scan went well. Hope your lining thickens up. Mine was only 6.5 yesterday but the nurse said it would be thick enough for transfer by Tuesday.

Gonna stop personals there as I have to get ready for work! After the excitement of yesterday I've woken with an awful headache! Going to dose up while I still can!


----------



## summerbell (May 12, 2011)

Morning All!
*
Ecomum:* my DH wants me to take 2 weeks off - not going to happen! I'm off Monday Tuesday then 1/2 days Wed/Thurs! I think I would stress more worrying about the all the work piling up! 
*Ilovewesties:* Good luck for your scan tomorrow.
*Leyla73:* Congrats on being PUPO!
*Wishingonastar*: I am at Little France - been going there for years now and never have I seen the waiting room so busy! 
*Wales*: Good luck for transfer! I am just having the 2 days off then 2 1/2 days and wll try to have a chilled week. I will stop my intense exercise classes and just do some walking / swimming. With regards to eating I will try to limit carbs because of PCOS and regulate my insulin. One good thing to try is the Zita West relaxation app -I found it really good last time.
*Cara*: Great news re transfer!!
*Max: *Fingers crossed all of your dates work out this time!

Hope everyone has a good day! Counting down the days to transfer - I'll need to take my own advice and start listening to Zita soon!!


----------



## Hopewishesprays (Oct 1, 2015)

I've been for my scan today and started taking my tablets got another scan next Friday but predicted FET 22nd oct two weeks today! Eek its starting to feel real again now!


----------



## wrxlass81 (Jan 12, 2013)

hi all,
just got back from transfer! our 5AB frostie ended up as a 5BB after thaw but looked "lovely" (think they say that to everyone!) and our consultant said everything went "best so far today" (again I think he says that to everyone!) So after a KFC on the way home (our tradition from our treatment appointments!) I'm now sat on the sofa with a decaf brew!

*Suzidoos* - how has testing gone?! I hope things improved for you. when is your otd?xx
*hopewishes* - eek exciting!! glad your scan went well today. 
*dolphins* - hope you have a relaxing weekend ready for your next scan on Monday. hopefully things will improve again for you.xx
*bryony* - so sorry for your result, I hope you stay positive for the next step whatever you decide.xx
*Mrs M* - how are you doing?!x
*Layla* - hope your enjoying being pupo and managing to relax a bit!x
*Summerbell* - know what you mean about having time off! I "fell down the stairs" this morning to get the day off for transfer because sickness so bad at the moment, hoping I have a fairly relaxing day in work tomorrow!! Have you decided what to do re ALeave?!x
*Ecomum* - I had no meds at all for my natural fet! very strange not to! Had a cd10 scan then did ovulation testing until I surged (which was on cd21..a bit later that norm!) then had transfer 6 days after surge as had a blasto frostie. How are you?! Hope AF arrived as planned.xx
*wishingonastar* - damn these 2ww, its so hard to keep busy yet chilled at the same time!! Hope your ok!xx
*Wales81* - any news on the transfer?!! I have my own little tradition of wearing the earrings I got married in and having a kfc afterwards! Strange but it worked on my last cycle so worth a try this time too! Just stay positive and try to relax as much as poss.xx
*CaraJ* - so pleased your good to go! Hope everything thickens nicely for Tuesday!x
*ilovewesties* - hope your scan is better tomorrow chucks.xx
*Max2012* - like the positive thoughts, fingers crossed your surge arrives as planned!!xx

Hope I've remembered everyone!!xx


----------



## Wales81 (Jan 5, 2014)

Hi all,

Thanks for all your advice! Transfer went well, I transferred two top grade blastocyst's. Transfer was actually more relaxing than I thought it would be, and very surreal! They told dh he could take a pic of the embryos on screen which I didn't expect, but lovely to have. Just going to take your advice and relax but stay as normal as possible. I'm currently laying on the settee watching stand up comedy live at the Appolo, I've read something about laughter helping the embryo implant. Can't harm! Xxx


----------



## Mrs.M (Mar 5, 2012)

Hi ladies

Wrxlass & Wales so pleased that the transfer went well   Welcome to the 2ww!! Hope it goes quickly for u xx

Max, so happy for you that you're starting again so quickly, hoping it all goes smoothly and the dates fall right for you.

Ilovewesties good luck with your scan tomorrow! 

AFM I've been trying to distract myself for the last week since my transfer, but naturally I've been symptom spotting like mad & keep allowing myself to daydream about 'what if.' I've decided to test on Sunday - that'll be 10days post a 5 day Blast transfer. Will keep u updated.

Hope everyone is well, love to all xxx


----------



## JuJu74 (Feb 24, 2013)

Hi all,

I'd like to join you please.  I've just been told my FET will happen on Oct 16th.
I'm doing a natural cycle with Oxford Fertility Unit. It's a 6 day blast as we elected to do PGS on our embryos.  It's going in 7 days after LH surge.
Trying to remain cautiously optimistic and not get too excited!
Good luck to everyone!
JJ


----------



## Ecomum44 (Apr 3, 2015)

Hello everyone, 

Sorry not posted since Monday its flown this week, and I've missed so many transfers!

Layla73- congrats on being pupo X

Wishingonastar- have you tested at all or will you wait for beta! Can't wait to hear the news X

Dolphins- 7 mm isn't too far off 8mm I'm sure you'll be well over that by Monday. Gud luck X

Wales- fantastic news on being pupo! I wud just do what you've been doing, no heavy lifting, drink plenty of fluids and rest as much as poss X

Cara's- so exciting you're Gud to go. Woo Hoo!

Summer bell-not long for you Hun till transfer. I think that's fine taking day and one after off then two half days. Really as long as no heavy lifting thereafter you'll be fine X

Mrs M- any news?

wrxlass81- congrats on being pupo! Any symptoms??

Hopeswishesprays- that's Gud news. I think I'm gonna be the last one on this thread.

Welcome juju- not long now x

Max 2012- glad AF arrived Gud luck X

AF arrived effectively 2 days late so started all meds today. I may get my transfer 27/28th oct so just squeezing into this month. So glad it's not too late as don't want to be flying out to Czech on Halloween!


----------



## wrxlass81 (Jan 12, 2013)

Evening ladies!

Welcome Juju!  I feel the same as you  !!

Wales81 - congrats on being pupo too!x

Mrs M - good luck for testing tomorrow!  

Ecomum - just lots of cramping so far. Trying to stay cool but got a feeling i'll be symptom spotting and knicker checking even more soon lol!

Hope everyone is ok!!
xx


----------



## Mrs.M (Mar 5, 2012)

Morning ladies....I've tested and it's a BFP!!!       I'm a mixture of emotions really, disbelief, excitement & worry. Just got to sit tight & hope it's a sticky one  

Hope everyone is ok, will write properly when I've calmed down   xxx


----------



## Ecomum44 (Apr 3, 2015)

Congratulations Hun! That's such luvly news to wake up to.


----------



## IloveWesties (Aug 15, 2014)

Mrs.M - fab news, congratulations! Wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy x

wrxlass - I hope knicker watch isn't driving you too bonkers! FX for you x

Ecomum - great that AF arrived, you've started meds and that your transfer will be this month. Good luck! x

JuJu - hello and welcome. I recognise your name but can't remember which thread we've 'met' on before? I surged today so will be in for transfer next Sunday (18th), just a few days after you. It'll be nice to have someone from this thread to be on the dreaded 2WW with. I hope it's good news for all of us x

Wales - congratulations on being PUPO and I hope the 2WW is going OK for you so far. Funny TV is def a good idea 😊 x

Hopewishesprays - glad to hear your scan went well. Good luck for next Friday x

summerbell - I hope you've found time to relax and listen to your Zita West tracks. I'm going to start today now I know transfer is booked in x

CaraJ - thanks honey. My scan on Friday went OK - they said my lining was 6.6 and dominant follicle was at 16 so I just needed to use OPKs over the weekend and if no surge to book another scan for Tuesday. Thankfully, surge has come today so it's all fine. Phew! I was getting worried there for a moment that this cycle may be abandoned x

Max - good luck for your first blood test tomorrow. I hope you get your surge soon x

Hello everyone else. How are you all doing? Sorry for few personals - I'm on my phone so not the easiest of tasks!

AFM - as I've already said in posts above, LH surge today so transfer will be next Sunday. Yey! x


----------



## Layla73 (Jan 13, 2013)

Congrats MrsM. That's great news!  

Morning to the other pupo ladies - hope you are feeling good and positive and not going crazy symptom spotting, I am a bit!  Not quite half way through the 2ww yet.    I've not told anyone about it this time apart from my best friend and you guys! Carrying on as normal going to work etc

Hello to juju, good luck with your FET

Good luck with scans this week dolphins and ilovewesties 

Hi to everyone else,  lots of baby dust to everyone!


----------



## IloveWesties (Aug 15, 2014)

No scan Layla - transfer on Sunday (18th) as I've surged today  We've not told anyone this time either - I think it makes it much easier x


----------



## IloveWesties (Aug 15, 2014)

Scrap that... clinic just called me back and transfer will be on Saturday 17th as ovulation would have happened over night as I tested early this morning. Intralipids will happen just before transfer. So, now waiting for a call from the lab on Friday to confirm what time I need to go in x


----------



## Dolphins (Sep 29, 2011)

Hi ladies  

Today is Day 17 of my 6th Cycle of treatment, 2nd FET, and for the 2nd Sunday in a row, my stomach still feel's like it is doing somersaults.    

However! There is no rest for the wicked, as I've got a 2 yr. old to look after, and travelling to Huddersfield tonight to see the Live movie experience of the film: 'The Suffragettes', and then to Manchester tomorrow for our scan, so no let up really! Then hopefully, once we have our scan tomorrow, we'll have a better idea when the transfer is going to be.  It will be some time this week, as my endometrial lining should be thick enough by tomorrow.  

However! I'm feeling quite nervous and scared at the mo. that transfer will be coming up this week, as I know how attached you'll get when your embryo is transferred, and the grief and emotions that are involved when it doesn't work! As I suppose I am wanting to protect myself from it, as I have experienced it not working, too many times now.   However! "You have to be in it, to win it! So they say!" So, I'll better "throw" myself, right into it again, emotions and all! Just not feeling really positive, and optimistic that it's going to work.

Anyway! Hope you are all alright, on this cold, dry Sunday!

I'll update you on the scan tomorrow. Wish us luck!  

xxx


----------



## Hopewishesprays (Oct 1, 2015)

Hello ladies hope ur all enjoying your weekend. 
Mrs.M congrats on ur news u must be over the moon so happy for you good luck with everything  
I'm on day 4 of my progesterone tablets now and started to feel bloated nothing I'm not used too but was fine with my injections this time round. I'm so excited to get cracking and have our little frostie in. We've planned some nice days out during 2ww to keep my mind occupied. I've been goin for walks a lot getting lots of fresh air and taking all my vitamins I rattle in the mornings now lol. I'm eating Brazil nuts daily as I heard that helps with wall lining and implantation and stocked up on pineapple lol feeling very positive and hopeful this time around and if it's meant to be then it will this is our last shot so doing everything I can to help!


----------



## Jaja1986 (Sep 10, 2013)

Hi ladies
Hope you don't mind me jumping in on the thread
I'm having FET tomorrow... Nervous but so excited. This is my 2nd cycle, first time I didn't have any to freeze and was a BFN. Then this cycle just gone I had to freeze all due to OHSS.

Been eating like a horse on this progynova and cyclogest don't know what's wrong with me lol

Xx


----------



## Jaja1986 (Sep 10, 2013)

Ps... What do you eat or do to help implantation?
I'm having acupuncture pre and post transfer tomorrow (altho I have been having it regular since the beginning of the year)

Thanks in advance x


----------



## Hopewishesprays (Oct 1, 2015)

Hi jaja1986 I've read eating the core of a pineapple helps with implantation cut it into 4/5 pieces and have a piece everyday. Eek u must be so excited how many do you have frozen? Best of luck for tomorrow. I was contemtplating accupuncture again this time although I listen to zita west post transfer meditation and it's so relaxing.


----------



## Rach9520 (Oct 28, 2013)

Hi ladies .....

Congratulations Mrs M !!!

I love westies hope your well long time no speak..

Well I'm back in the game and currently down reg on buserilin for FeT for November ... We've been told we've got 4 Frosties .. 2at day 3cell division and 2 blasto.... Been advise they are going to take the 2 3 cells out first to see if they can thaw them and get them to blasto.... If not they will the thaw out the other two on the day of transfer ... Now this scare me a lot as this will be the last time we can do this.

Please can someone tell me the likelihood that none of them will thaw ?? 

Sending lots of baby dust to everyone X X x


----------



## Jaja1986 (Sep 10, 2013)

Hi hopewishprays 
Thank you! I've also heard of Brazil nuts so will try them too
Am I ok to eat the pineapple fruit also?
I've been listening to Zita west for months... Been listening to pre transfer session since I started on progynova a few weeks ago. Excited but nervous
I've 4 Frosties - it was a freeze all cycle and they all made it thank goodness
Now just have to pray one survives the thaw Ready for transfer tomorrow xx


----------



## Hopewishesprays (Oct 1, 2015)

Aww I will keep my fingers crossed for you jaja1986 I don't know much about freezing thawing etc I don't know how likely it is that they don't Thaw we only have one hatching blastocyst frozen and really hope it thaws ok. I've read that it's not likely they would freeze embryos that they weren't good quality and wouldn't make it through the thawing out stage but I'm intrigued too if anyone knows any more.


----------



## Max 2012 (Sep 4, 2014)

Congratulations Mrs M. Really pleased for you 

Good luck for those transfering this week. And I will keep you updated when I surge. My guess is that it will be this Friday.

I love westies thats great news you surged today and have your transfer all booked in for Saturday. Hopefully I will only be a few days behind you now.


----------



## Layla73 (Jan 13, 2013)

Welcome jaja1986 - good luck for your FET today.  

Good luck with your scan today Dolphins

Great news on your surge ilovewesties, roll on Saturday! 

Hi to rach9520. Hello to everyone else. Off to work for me now!


----------



## Hopewishesprays (Oct 1, 2015)

Morning ladies hope your all well. Anyone feeling really nausas on progynova?


----------



## Hopewishesprays (Oct 1, 2015)

Morning ladies hope your all well. Anyone feeling really nausas on progynova?


----------



## IloveWesties (Aug 15, 2014)

Rach9520 - hello my lovely  How are you doing? I'm so pleased to see you back in the game and will keep my fingers crossed that this is your time. In terms of thawing, each clinic has its own % success rates so it's really difficult to say honey. Give them a call or ask at your next appointment if you're nervous about it. Having said that, most clinics using modern freeze/thaw techniques have very good success rates and it's rare to have any problems so I'm sure you'll be just fine x

Hopewishesprays - sorry that you're feeling nauseous. I personally haven't experienced that when taking progynova. Keep drinking lots of water and ginger tea / biscuits are meant to be good if you're feeling like that. Hope it goes soon x

Layla - thanks  How are you doing? x

Max - thanks  Great that you should be only a few days behind and it'll be nice to have some people on the dreaded 2WW at the same time x

Jaja - were your clinic thawing all four or one at a time? Good luck for transfer today. Let us know how it went x

Dolphins - I can appreciate how you're feeling but you must take comfort from the fact that your third attempt worked, so you know it can for you and there's absolutely no reason why this cycle wont work. Perhaps you're lucky in threes - on cycle three and cycle six?! x

Hi everyone else. I hope you're all having OK Mondays and that it's a positive week for all of us x


----------



## Jaja1986 (Sep 10, 2013)

Hi ladies
I'm officially pupo... My 1st embie thawed nicely And has been inserted. 
5aa which had already started to hatch onboard!  
Please stick little one

I had pre and post transfer acupuncture and will go back to having weekly acupuncture later this week to help implantation. 
OTD 26/10 not Gona test before hand xx


----------



## IloveWesties (Aug 15, 2014)

Congratulations on being PUPO Jaja. Fingers crossed for a positive result for you on the 26th x


----------



## Hopewishesprays (Oct 1, 2015)

Jaja1986 that's amazing news good luck Hun keeping everything crossed for you! did u have two lots of acupuncture today? Then one more in the week? Seriously considering this again I had quite a few on build up last time but had non this time round although I've read the pre and post to transfer r the most important ones x


----------



## Jaja1986 (Sep 10, 2013)

Thank you!
Yes two lots today pre and post transfer then I'm booked in for Thursday afternoon with my regular acupuncturist then another next week which will see me through to test day on 26th xx


----------



## Hopewishesprays (Oct 1, 2015)

Aww brill I've rang my acupuncturist and arranged a couple for my transfer day then will have one a week in 2ww I did like it last time it was relaxing more than anything  how are you feeling now it's in?


----------



## Jaja1986 (Sep 10, 2013)

I'm nervous but excited and trying to stay really positive
I'm actually in the middle of a house move and relocation to Belfast so leaving my job next week. So il have plenty to keep me busy with packing boxes and cleaning ... Tho staying away from manual handling as much as I can. 

Is this your 2nd cycle then? How many previous cycles and success have you had?
That's great your booked in for acupuncture I feel it really helped me x


----------



## Hopewishesprays (Oct 1, 2015)

This is our 3rd attempt. 1st time got bfp but sadly lost it at 5weeks 
Then we had an abandoned cycle as they didn't stimulate me properly and produced not enough eggs (don't count that one) then 2nd time we got a bfn but was shocked to have one to freeze too so that's this time round a blastocyst graded 5BB all ready for us 🙏🏼 Its been a very long journey been trying for years but feeling good about this one I've bought an adult colouring book to relax me anyone in need of taking there mind of things I highly reccomend it  x


----------



## CaraJ (Mar 1, 2015)

Hi all,
Off to clinic today for transfer at 1pm! Never transferred before so this is all new to me. Will update later with how it went.


----------



## JuJu74 (Feb 24, 2013)

I'm feeling nervous for everyone! Good luck to you all.

Congrats Mrs M! That's fabulous news.

We have only got one frozen embryo so I've got everything crossed that I thaws ok.  The clinic says only 80% do and I'll be gutted if ours doesn't, but there's not use worrying about something I have no control over.

Last time with Ivf, I had pre and post acupuncture and will be doing the same this time.  

Friday seem so far away! Hope everyone is having a good week.

Hugs
Xxx


----------



## IloveWesties (Aug 15, 2014)

JuJu - when was your embryo frozen? What clinic are you with? That success rate seems low so I'm sure they're being over cautious with you and everything will be fine x

CaraJ - Good luck for your transfer today. I'll be sending positive thoughts your way at 1pm. It's a magical moment so relax and enjoy it. You've been through so much to even get to this point. Exciting! x

Hopewishesprays - I also bought myself a colouring book and my mum found a tray of lovely colouring pencils that I had as a teenager so I've been using them and love it! It's funny how we forget all the things we love doing somewhere between our teenage years (probably too busy going out with my friends and chasing boys!  ) x

JaJa - Good luck with the house move / relocation. Sounds like you have a lot going on at the moment so try and stay as relaxed as is possible x


----------



## Hopewishesprays (Oct 1, 2015)

Caraj good luck for today be thinking of you it is an amazing feeling rest up and stay possitive  
Juju74 I think both our little frostie will be just find they've hung on this long they just waiting for a home ;-) keeping everything crossed for you 
Ilovewesties really loving my new colouring book lol very relaxing and keeps me from googling the hell out of everything lol


----------



## Dolphins (Sep 29, 2011)

Hi ladies  

Had my 2nd monitoring scan yesterday at the clinic, and disappointedly, and quite worringly, my endometrial lining is 'still' mostly 7mm, with only 1 measurement out of about 5 that they took being 8mm, and after my first scan, the nurse said that the Dr. would like it to be 8mm or above.

This for me is disappointing, and is worrying, as I was worried sick after the scan, as this is the last go with us using my OE, so the last thing that we need is a thinner endometrial lining.

I have read somewhere that say's that if treatment is going to work, the thicker the endometrial lining as to be, so 7 mm is quite thin.  Therefore, to optimise my chances, the Dr has increased my steroids from 1 mg  a day to 2 mg a day, which has caused me no heap of problems today, with my gut's doing 'double somersaults' now, and I have been feeling sick.

Therefore, our Embryo Transfer is going to be next week now, instead of this week, but I have requested an extra scan before my transfer on Fri. at 12 noon, to help to reassure my mind that my endometrial lining is looking better then it was yesterday.  However the Dr. has said that they will still do the transfer now if the lining is 'still' 7 mm by Fri. The nurse has said, that if the Dr. was at all concerned about it just being 7 mm, then the Dr. would have cancelled the cycle.  But I know that some of you ladies would appreciate 'our concern' esp. as this will be our last cycle of using our OE. and we want to optimise our chance's. 

Has anyone else had a embryo transfer with a thinner endometrial lining, and gone on to have a successful cycle? If so, what happened?

Anyway! I am hoping that this is a good omen but our Embryo Transfer is now scheduled for Monday 19th October 2015, which ironically is the date that we celebrated our son's 1 yr. adj. age exactly a year ago on that date by having a 'Naming Day for him.'  So I think that this is a "happy coincidence" to be PUPO on that date, even if it doesn't end up sticking! So how good is that? 

Anyway! I start my injections of Clexane and Prontogest tomorrow, as well as my tablets, so I will see how I feel when I am on that lot! I hate having IBS on top of having to have treatment, as the meds. always cause me bad side effects.

Anyway! Hope that you are all alright, and bye for now.  

xxx


----------



## CaraJ (Mar 1, 2015)

Hi, transfer all done! Am off work for the rest of this week and next week as I have quite a physical job. So it's operation rest now! This week I'll fill with Netflix and cake making. Next week we're going away with a mixture of family events and chill time just for us! OTD 24.10.15. We'll be with my parents then, not sure yet if that's good or bad!


----------



## JuJu74 (Feb 24, 2013)

*Dolphin*, sorry to hear that things aren't smooth sailing for you. Have you tried acupuncture or reflexology? Both are good for increasing blood flow to the uterus. It might be worth a try? However, keeping my fingers crossed for you and hope that all goes well.

*CaraJ*, well done! Enjoy the rest and I hope you can keep yourself occupied until OTD.

*IloveWesties*, my clinic is Oxford, one of the busiest in the country and 80% is the figure they give on their website. I'm not sure what time they will defrost our little embryo but I'll be holding my breath until they tell me it looks ok!

Finding it really hard to concentrate this week. I can't wait for home time!

Hugs to all
Xxx


----------



## Hopewishesprays (Oct 1, 2015)

Dolphin what meds r u on that have upped to 2mg? My progynova is 2mg I take 6 a day all in one go and they make me feel really queezy.. I had a couple of ginger biscuits yday and it eased it off so maybe try a few of them if still feeling sick.. It's good the dr hasn't cancelled the cycle id c this all as a possitive we've had an abandoned cycle before the docs won't go ahead if they aren't convinced it's the right time got everything crossed for u keep us posted 

Caraj congrats on ur transfer sounds like U got some nice time off now so enjoy and will be thinking of you


----------



## wrxlass81 (Jan 12, 2013)

evening ladies!

I hope all on the 2ww are feeling well...any symptoms?!

cara - pleased your transfer went well!  Your time off sounds just perfect, especially the cake baking yummy!!

dolphins - sorry you didn't have better news at your scan, hope the medication changes work for you.x

so many having acupuncture!  My friend had acupuncture and reflexology before her treatments, I never really looked into it but I did drink pineapple juice up until transfer!  

AFM - keeping busy in work and so far my story of falling down the stairs and having a sore shoulder is allowing me to do less manual handling.


----------



## Jaja1986 (Sep 10, 2013)

I'm on the pineapple core and Brazil nuts- only had transfer on 12th so I'm now day 2!
The wait has been ok because I'm working nights so sleeping throughout the day.
Test date for me is 26/10/15.
I finish my current job next Tuesday and we are moving 31st October back to Belfast - but il be cleaning and doing light duties - no lifting!

X


----------



## Max 2012 (Sep 4, 2014)

Hi Dolphin, I too had problems with lining not thickening when I was on the medicated route which is why I now go down the natural route. My hospital like a minimum of 7mm, so I wouldn't worry too much  They would cancel if they had any doubts. But I know how annoying and stressful it is. Hopefully your increased medication will help to thicken it that bit more. 

3rd day of bloods for me tomorrow. Just praying I don't surge tommorrow. The reason I say this is when I went for my bloods this morning,  my level for yesterday was the highest its ever been on the first day, which makes me think I might surge early this month as in tommorrow which will mean another cancellation. But I guess levels can change each month,  so just hoping its stayed the same this morning as yesterday morning.  Will find out when I'm back there tomorrow.


----------



## summerbell (May 12, 2011)

Morning All!

I feel like I have missed so much news!! Much congratulations to *MrsM*  

I transferred on Monday - all went smoothly and I have been on the sofa with the dog watching TV since!! Back to work today though - quite busy so hopefully time is going to fly. I don't mind the first half of the 2WW it's the second half where I usually go crazy 

Anyway wait we must! Congrats to all PUPO! And good luck for all the upcoming transfers x


----------



## JuJu74 (Feb 24, 2013)

Good luck *summerbell!* I hope the wait isn't too crazy for you.

Perhaps an obvious question, but can I have your thoughts? My FET is happening on day 23 of my cycle. I tend to ovulate on day 16 of a 28-29 day cycle. It's a natural FET and my first, so if my period doesn't start 5-6 days after transfer, will that be my first really sign that I could be pregnant?

Seems weird then that I'll have to wait another 4-5 days to test?!


----------



## Dolphins (Sep 29, 2011)

Hi ladies  

I'm feeling nervous at the mo. as I will be taking injections again tonight, so I am in a bit of trepidation, as it's been 8 mths. now since my last cycle, and my last lot of injections.  I don't mind seeing the injections, after all I'm a nurse, but it just make's the cycle more real for me, instead of just taking tablets, and it's my first day of taking the awful Calcichew, which I am currently sucking on at the mo. which is just disgusting.    And I've got to take these twice a day now!  

Also, I am meant to be on Slimming World, but I am forever hungry on these steroids, and they are upsetting my gut's no end!   

On a more positive note! It is getting ever closer to my scan again on Fri. to check if my lining is any better!   I am sincerely hoping it is!  

Anyway! Bye for now, and wish me the best of luck with both of my injections tonight.  : 

xxx


----------



## Hopewishesprays (Oct 1, 2015)

Got my fingers crossed for u dolphin for Friday.. I know I'm starting to feel like it's all really close now I'm so eager to get started


----------



## Mrs.M (Mar 5, 2012)

Thanks for all the congrats & well wishes ladies. It's starting to sink in but I'm going to be very nervous for a while because of my miscarriage on my last FET. First scan booked for 5th November  

Max how did u get on today? Really hope the timing work out ok for you this month xx

Dolphins good luck for Friday, fingers crossed that your lining has increased. Good luck with the injections too, I'm a nurse as well but still hated injecting myself for my fresh cycle.

How are the ladies on the 2ww?

xxx


----------



## Hopewishesprays (Oct 1, 2015)

MrsM. Sorry to hear of your miscarrisge on previous cycles. How far was you? This is a totally different now this IS your time so keep positive and upbeat and be excited for ur scan... Were scheduled in next thurs for our transfer so worked it out will be the 5th Nov we do our test so big day for us both but thinking of u!


----------



## Hopewishesprays (Oct 1, 2015)

Can someone answer.. Do they defrost on the same day as transfer? If so how long before? Do u got in and get ready etc then they tell u if it's thawed or not? X


----------



## CaraJ (Mar 1, 2015)

For me my transfer was at 1pm and they thawed my frostie in the morning. If anything had gone wrong with the thawing they would have phoned me. I think my clinic schedules FETs for the afternoon so thawing issues can be addressed. I had 4 frosties so if one hadn't thawed they'd have taken another one out but would have phoned me first. Don't know if it's the same across all clinics though.


----------



## JuJu74 (Feb 24, 2013)

*hopewishesprays*, I was wondering the same thing myself. It seems it depends on what stage your embryo was when it was frozen.

I found this really helpful blog by an embryologist this evening: 
http://fertilitylabinsider.com/2014/03/post-thaw-evaluation-of-embryos/

Hope that helps answer your questions. But you could ring your clinic and ask them.

JJ
X


----------



## wrxlass81 (Jan 12, 2013)

Ah I just wrote a huge message with loads of personals then my laptop shut itself down!! 

here I go again...

*jaja1986* - you're definitely keeping busy! Take it easy and enjoy your 2ww!x
*Max* - how did your bloods go?x
*summerbell* - congrats on being pupo! Hope youre feeling positive!x
*Juju74* - I thought the same thing! I've had a natural cycle too but didn't surge until cd21 and they transfer a blasto 6 days later with test date given 12 days after transfer?! I'm going to test sunday with clearblue digital as otd Tuesday but we are both working and dh would have left the house before my alarm goes off at 6am! Will test tues too and ring clinic then.x
*dolphins* - hope the injecting went ok! I'm a nurse too but It doesn't make it any easier! I found playing a bit of haddaway "baby don't hurt me" helped me during my icsi injecting!! Good luck for scan on Friday!x
*Mrs M* - hope your feeling well and that your scan comes round soon for you. feeling positive! I'm a Mrs M too and a nurse! 
*hopewishesprays* - my clinic said the frosties shrink into a bunch of cells when frozen and they like to thaw them in the morning and watch it for two hours to see it re-expand again and see how well the outer and inner cells replenish so they have plenty of time to contact us with a change of plan/time if needed. I had a pre-booked transfer slot then they rang while we were on our way into the clinic to say all was ok to go ahead. Hope this week goes quickly for you!x

I hope you are all feeling positive and keeping well!!
Still AF type pains for me 6 days post transfer, at times feels like i'm sitting on a needle every now and again! Hope these are good symptoms!  I had to tell my unit sister today as she wanted to send me to work with xrays so had to say I couldn't! She was my only supportive senior during my icsi so although I didn't give any details or tell her I had had treatment again she was fine with me. I thought I had got away with not telling anyone either and actually welled up telling her I may be pregnant! Think it just hit me I'm pupo!xx


----------



## Max 2012 (Sep 4, 2014)

Hi Summerbell,  glad everything went well with your transfer,  when is your OTD? 

Mrs M glad you have a scan date all booked in. I can understand you being nervous,  but keep thinking positive! Yeah everything going to plan now, my levels had dropped slightly on yesterday's reading,  and no phone call for today's which means I am now free to surge from tommorrow onwards and it will fall on a weekday.  Yay! I reckon I will have a better idea of when thats likely to be when I find out what my levels were today when I go in the morning. So if I surge tommorrow,  then if will be a Monday thaw and Wednesday transfer. I'm off next from next Wednesday for 5 days, so everything looking good, except hubby has his operation next Wednesday,  so will be a busy week for us.

Juju, im on a natural cycle too, and my hospital calculate the day after you surge as day 0, and then every day after is counted according to the age of your embryo. So basically just add 1 day onto the stage of your embryo, and then it will fall that many days afetr the surge. 

Hopes and wishes looks lke we will be having transfer at a similar time next week. Usually they thaw and transfer the same day. We usually get the call around 9.30 from the embryologst to let us know how ghe thawing went and then get asked to come in for 12. But we are slightly different this time as we are thawing all 6 of our day 3 embryos and growing them to day 5. So I assume we will get a call on the day of the thaw and then each day after. 

Dolphins good luck with the injections tonight!


----------



## Max 2012 (Sep 4, 2014)

Hope this 2ww is not going too bad for you wrxlass81. Good luck for your testing on Sunday.


----------



## Layla73 (Jan 13, 2013)

Hope your injections go ok for you tonight Dolphins  

Hopeswishesprays - our clinic defrosted in the morning and called about 11 to confirm they survived the thaw, then transferred at 12.45 same day. 

Good news on your surge max2012. Next week will soon be along  

Congrats on being pupo summerbell  

Hello to everyone else.


----------



## Hopewishesprays (Oct 1, 2015)

Thank u everyone think my question has been answered clearly. We was told our transfer will be in the afternoon also so will expect the call in the morning 🙏🏼 eek scary stuff. This is the 1st time I've been apart of a group like this and really like having u all a msg away nice that we all going through the same thing and cheering each other on 💪🏼


----------



## Dolphins (Sep 29, 2011)

Well ladies! I started my injections once again yesterday! And I "really had to psyche myself up to do it! Has I really didn't want to do it!" Has it's been so long since I did my last cycle, and every cycle you do doesn't make it any easier.   

Anyway! It should be easier tonight, now I have got my first lot of injections out of the way! It can only get better from here!

Nearly my scan time again tomorrow! But before this, I will be lighting a candle tonight for "Infant & Pregnancy Loss Day" which is today, when people will be paying their respects to women, couples and or families like myself, who have lost a pregnancy, as I had an early miscarriage as a result of my 1st Cycle 3 yrs. ago now. And I 'still' wonder, what could have been,  plus, we so very nearly lost our son. So, I'll be lighting a candle tonight at 7 p.m. I hope that some of you ladies will be able to join me in doing this.

Hope everyone else is alright, and bye for now.

xxx


----------



## Hopewishesprays (Oct 1, 2015)

Dolphins that's lovely I've Lit mine tonight my friend msg me to say she's lit one Too  good luck on ur scan tomorrow I have my scan tomorrow morning too


----------



## Dolphins (Sep 29, 2011)

Good luck with your scan tomorrow also Hopewishsprays.       

xxx


----------



## Max 2012 (Sep 4, 2014)

Aww I didn't know that about what day it is today. Thats lovely. 

Good luck for your scans tommorrow Hopes and wishes and dolphins. 

No surge for me today.  I'm guessing it will be either tomorrow or Saturday.


----------



## Hopewishesprays (Oct 1, 2015)

Scan went well endometrium lining is just as it should be  all ready for transfer next thurs! Eek! Good luck today Dolphin x


----------



## IloveWesties (Aug 15, 2014)

Morning FET buddies and happy Friday! 

Hopewishesprays - great news from your scan and that you're booked in for transfer next Thursday. Very exciting x

Max - FX for your surge over the weekend  x

Dolphins - good luck for your scan today. I didn't know about the special day either but think it's a lovely gesture to light a candle  x

wrxlass81 - not long now! Exciting x

Layla, CaraJ, JuJu, MrsM, summerbell, JaJa and anyone else I've accidentally missed - how are you all doing? x

AFM - transfer tomorrow. Eek! I'm also having intralipids and acupuncture immediately beforehand and the clinic is a 1.5 hour drive each way. Luckily, DH is coming and doing the driving so I can lie back and listen to my Zita West relaxation/visualisation tracks he he I'm waiting for the lab to call me this afternoon to tell me what time I need to be there for. After a long chat with the head embryologist a few days ago, we've decided to transfer two this time. Feeling a bit apprehensive but I believe it's the right decision for us and just hope with everything I have that it works this time. I just want to get off this merry go round! x


----------



## JuJu74 (Feb 24, 2013)

*ILoveWesties*, good luck with your two little Frosties tomorrow! Really hoping this time is your time!

AFM, we had our lone frostie put in this afternoon. Their was mixed news from the embryologist - the cells were alive but the blastocyst hadn't begun re-expanding yet and it had been just over 2 hours since they got it out.
So not great news, but they said it was worth giving it a shot and it's our only one so it was what it was.

I came home and slept for 3 hours in the afternoon. It's been a long week!

My OTD is 27/10. If I can get past mid next week when my period is due, I might harbour some hope but I think I have to be realistic that this cycle may not be the one for us. But ce la vie!

Hope you've all got lovely plans for the weekend. Ours will be quiet, but that's good with me!

Hugs
Xxxx


----------



## wrxlass81 (Jan 12, 2013)

Evening ladies!

Layla - how are you doing?!x

Max - any news on your surge today?x

Hopewishesprays - hope thurs comes round quickly for you!!  Exciting times!x

Dolphins - hope your scan went well.x

ilovewesties - good luck for transfer tomorrow!!x

Juju74 - congrats on being pupo!!  Hope you manage to gain some positivity despite the news...hope your little frostie will wake up and expand and settle nicely where its supposed to!  

Have a good weekend!!  Date night for me and dh tomorrow so looking forward to putting on my new lippy and glamming up a bit before early testing on sunday (10dp5dt).


----------



## Layla73 (Jan 13, 2013)

Evening everyone, hope you have had a good day

Afm - not so good,  cramps began yesterday morning and bleeding since so I think it's a bfn   gutted.
I called the clinic and they have said still do a test over the weekend to be sure but I think I know.  Didn't even make it to test day. And to top it off a friend announced same day she is expecting no 2. Pleased for her but went through the why not me last night. Feel better today, hope to be able to move on  soon

Good luck everyone, I hope to see lots of positive news from you guys.

Thanks for being there. S x


----------



## Hopewishesprays (Oct 1, 2015)

Gutted for u Layla but don't give up just yet. Relax over the weekend and do test still. It's so hard when others announce there pregnant and like u say ur happy for them but it does seem
So unfair at the time. 
Juju74 congrats on ur transfer don't worry about ur embryo. Heard so many stories of pregnancies happening from even  the worst embryos so keep possitive and enjoy ur 2ww 
Ilovewesties good luck tomorrow will be thinking of you 
And to all u other ladies hope ur day has been a good one and tomorrow an even better one


----------



## JuJu74 (Feb 24, 2013)

*Layla73*, so sorry that it looks like AF is here and it's not good news for you this time. Big hugs to you. And I feel for you on the timing of your friends announcement. Life is not fair sometimes. But hug your little one tight and cherish the one miracle you've been granted so far! I hope there are more in store for you.

*Hopewishesprays* really pleased your lining has thickened and got my fingers crossed that it will make a nice cosy home for your embryo.

I keep telling my little embryo that they're back home with Mama now and to not be shy and to find somewhere cosy to settle in and grow so they can meet Mama and Dadda and their big brother in 8 months time. I am being positive, but at the same time, I'm being pragmatic and trying to a manage my expectations.

Keeping positive thoughts for you all
Xxx


----------



## Dolphins (Sep 29, 2011)

Hi ladies  

Bad news from today's scan by the way, as it transpires that my endometrial lining today is 6 mm - 7 mm, and measure's thinner then what it was on Monday's scan.  So the Dr. had a chat with us today, to discuss options.

One option is to cancel the cycle now, and to take eostrogen patches throughout the cycle next time.
Second option is to take eostrogen patches now, and go ahead with the Transfer on Monday.
Or the third option is to take eostrogen patches now, and have a scan on Monday morning before making a decision whether to have the Embryo Transfer later on that day.

Therefore, we have opted for the most attractive 3rd Option, as we don't really want to cancel at this point in time, but we are still facing that the cycle may after be cancelled on Monday.   

I don't know how much these patches will be able to help between now and Monday, as this is a form of HRT treatment, and normally given to post menopausal women, but we will keep everything crossed, and we'll see.     

Basically, the Dr. told us today, that he think's that the preterm c-section that I had to have my son has comprimised my uterine lining, so because I had to have a section, it has scuppered my future chances a bit. "If it doesn't rain, it pour's so they say." So please wish me luck that these patches work, and that the scan show's up good news for me on Monday, and that we can have the Embryo Transfer on Monday.

Bye for now.  

xxx


----------



## Ecomum44 (Apr 3, 2015)

Gud luck with the transfer tomoro I lovewesties X
Nice you've got hubby for company X

Wrxlass- let us know how you get with testing xx

Layla- it's not over yet. Cramping can still be a sign that the embryo has implanted. I know it's not great timing with your friend they never are. I think these things are made to try us. But don't give up hope yet you never know x


----------



## Jaja1986 (Sep 10, 2013)

Hi ladies
Hope your all ok... I know there have been a few ups and downs but stay positive!  
I'm ok now finished my night shifts and slept most of today... Off for the weekend then back in Monday and Tuesday then I'm off work to get the house sorted for the move.

Had acupuncture yesterday which was day 4... Have another session next Wednesday which will be day 10. Fingers crossed it is helping the embryo to embed. 
I'm day 5 today and FET a tad nauseous but not sure if that's just my night shifts. Also I've been quite constipated from the progesterone so feeling a bit better now having been to the loo TMI sorry X

Keeping positive x


----------



## Max 2012 (Sep 4, 2014)

Aww Dolphins what a  nightmare, I had the patches on my first fet when my lining wouldn't thicken and it went from 5.2 to 8.5 in a week so they seemed to work for me the that time. Fingers crossed they do for you too!

Jaja, try to stay postive.  Hopefully things will turn out good for you in the end.

Layla83 sorry to hear that. Hope you are ok.

Good luck for testing wrxlass81. 

Thats great you have your transfer date hopewishes think its looking like I will be the day after you.

Good luck for tommorrow ilovewesties.  Thats great they are transfering 2 for you. 

Well no surge today,  but I really do think it will be tommorrow.  Levels have been starting to rise, and based on previous patterns I'm guess it will surge tommorrow. I don't find out what the day's before reading was until I go for bloods again the next day, so when I know what today's was in the morning I will have a good in cling.  So if it does surge tommorrow it will mean Wednesday thawing and Friday transfer.


----------



## rubyTTC2 (Aug 4, 2015)

Hi ladies, 

Jumping in as quite a newbie here. Wondering if you can help ... I have just started a FET cycle (had to freeze all from first ICSI round in Aug). I'm on day 5 of cycle and have been taking progynova. My period is heavy, even today when it would normally be light and finishing. I am also passing clots, some quite large. I'm wondering if this is normal when on estrogen?? Does anyone have any experience of heavy bleeding at the start of a FET cycle? It's a bit nerve wrecking when the whole focus of a medicated FET cycle is about lining thickness! 

Love and luck to you all xxx


----------



## Hopewishesprays (Oct 1, 2015)

Hi ruby the nurse told me my period would be a lot heavier and longer thru a medicated cycle so I would say it's normal. Though I didn't pass any clots be worth calling ur clinic to put ur mind at rest. 
Ilovewesties good luck with transfer today 
Dolphins sorry to hear about ur scan but great news U have some good options before deciding if it needs to be cancelled good luck with ur patches and will keep my fingers crossed it all works out for u on Monday 
Wrxlass good luck with testing 🙏🏼 everything crossed for u
Juju74 so sweet fingers crossed for u too 
Max2012 good luck today hope today is the day and u can get dates for ur transfer 
Big hugs to all 😍


----------



## Hopewishesprays (Oct 1, 2015)

Just spoken to my accupuncturist she can only fit me in for a pre transfer session and not for afterwards? How important is the one after? Last time I had just pre transfer also.. How have u guys found it?


----------



## lillybean11 (Jun 18, 2013)

Hi ladies,

Sorry not posted for a while but I have been following along. Congratulations on all the BFP's. Hugs and love to those with the BFN's.

Short post to update, I had transfer on 1st October with one frostie leaving one on ice, over 50% of its cells were still alive and going well. OTD 15/10 tested negative, called the clinic and was told to test again today and keep going with the crinone as I will bleed if its definitely negative and call them Monday, so tested again today still BFN and no bleeding. So confused and upset. 

Hugs to all


----------



## Max 2012 (Sep 4, 2014)

Hi ruby, not sure I can help with that one. I'm on a natural cycle and I can't remember what my AF was like when I was on the medicated route. 

Sorry to hear of your bfn samandy.

Well not sure what is going on with me. Still no surge? Levels are bobbing up and down and I have the usual symptoms of dull ache and change in cervical mucus so if its not tommorrow I give up!


----------



## JuJu74 (Feb 24, 2013)

*ILoveWesties*, how did you get on today? I hope your two littles frosties thawed ok and you felt relaxed and positive. When is your OTD?

*Hopeswishesprays*, acupuncture before FET is for blood flow and to ensure the lining is nice and thick. The treatment after is supposed to aid implantation. This link might help:
http://www.londonacupuncturespace.com/acupuncture-frozen-embryo-transfer-london.htm
I had my pre-treatment 39 hours before the FET, but won't have my post until 5 days after as he didn't have an appointment sooner. Again, I think it's all about ensuring good blood flow. Can you get an appointment with anyone else or see her later? Don't stress about it though.

*Samandy*, hugs to you. Sorry for your bfn. I hope you're ok and you get a sense of what's going on soon. It's a long shot, but have you tried a different test type? One of my nct friends got a false negative after her last ditch shot at if, went and had a booze weekend at the races, her period still didn't come and she tested again with a different test type and bfp! And it was actually the clinic that supplied the faulty test!

*Max*, I hope you get your surge tomorrow! It's all one hurdle after another and then the waiting in between. God, it's hard, isn't it?

Hope everyone is having an nice weekend. I feel quite chilled out. I got an opinion from an embryologist who has an online blog and she thinks I don't need to be unduly concerned about my blastocyst being slow to re-expand. So that's given me a bit more hope. It's all so quick during the FET that you don't get a chance to think and ask all the questions that occur to you afterwards. But then really, the only question I want answered is will this result in a lovely, happy baby?!

Hugs to you all
Xxx


----------



## rubyTTC2 (Aug 4, 2015)

Thanks hopeswishesprays. Today (day 6) has brought an abrupt stop to the flow. Literally one extreme to the other. I think it will be all done by later today. Phew! That was an intense few days! 

I haven't done acupuncture around a transfer as this will be my first one, but I do go regularly and have been for a while. I find it amazing in terms of keeping me sane and relaxed. I love it! Xxx


----------



## wrxlass81 (Jan 12, 2013)

Morning ladies I'm in a state of shock as didn't think we could be so lucky but early testing shows bfp!  OTD tues so I will test again but glad DH was there to see this one before he goes away! Please stick little frostie bean!  

ruby - sorry I can't help re meds.x

samandy - sorry to hear of your bfn..are they likely to do bloods to check with your af not showing or will the meds interfere with bloods? (sorry not sure on medicated FET).xx

layla - my sister had an implantation bleed so please don't give up just yet, stay positive and retest on OTD.  xx

hopewishesprays - I've never had acupuncture but my friend did but only before transfer and found it relaxed her.x

Hope everyone is having a good weekend - we're off to the zoo for the day!   x


----------



## JuJu74 (Feb 24, 2013)

Huge congratulations *wrxlass81*! That's fantastic news! I hope you enjoy your day!

Afm, I've been getting that tugging sensation on and off for the last day and I'm only 2dpt. I know that can mean that my little embryo is getting cosy, so I'm keeping everything crossed.

*ILoveWesties*, hope everything went ok yesterday? Check in with us when you can.

Xxx


----------



## IloveWesties (Aug 15, 2014)

Wrxlass - wow, that's amazing! How super lucky. I don't think I've ever heard of someone getting a BFP from two out of two cycles so I reckon the odds must be slim so it makes it even more special. How lovely. I hope you have a fab day at the zoo to celebrate and wish you a happy and healthy pregnancy x

JuJu - thanks for asking after me  Transfer went smoothly yesterday and I'm now PUPO with two blastocysts 😊 They had actually improved after the thaw so went from being ABs upon freezing to AAs when transferred, which is fab (didn't even know this could happen?!). We had assisted hatching and embryoglue with them both - neither of which we'd had before - so those things, added to the intralipids and acupuncture that I had immediately before transfer has made us feel more positive and that we know we've done all we can to make this work. The clinic have given me a cautious OTD of 30th but 9dp5dt is 26th so I'll test at some point between then - will decide nearer the time. Certainly won't test before the 26th. I hope the tugging sensation is a good sign for you x

Hi to everyone else. I'll catch-up and do some personals tomorrow xx


----------



## JuJu74 (Feb 24, 2013)

*IloveWesties*, it sounds like it couldn't have gone better for you! That's fabulous news! Do you think you might have to mentally prepare yourself for the possibility of having twins?! 

I think I'm going to test in the 25th when I'm 9dpt if I make it that far with no signs of AF. I look forward to symptom watching with you!


----------



## IloveWesties (Aug 15, 2014)

Thanks JuJu I've just posted on the 2WW thread too and saw that you're on there  Hope we can support each other through the madness and that we get the results we wish for  

The lead embryologist at our clinic has given us a 50-60% of success. If we're fortunate enough to get a BFP, we then have a 70% chance of it being a singleton pregnancy / therefore a 30% chance of it being a pregnancy of multiples (twins or more!). This is the first time we've transferred two but did it purely as it's what the consultants and embryologist were reccomending to give us the best chance. I'm slowly getting used to the idea of twins but we need to get the BFP first and that feels like a big milestone to get to before I need to start thinking too much about the number! One step at a time for me is best x


----------



## Mrs.M (Mar 5, 2012)

Wrxlass brilliant news congratulations!!! So pleased for you! xxx

Max, hope you get your surge soon and the timing falls right for transfer xx

Ilovewesties pleased to hear that the transfer went well & I hope you have a quick 2ww! Xx


----------



## Layla73 (Jan 13, 2013)

Congrats wrxlass81 - so pleased for you!  Good luck 

Samandy. Sorry to hear about your bfn. Big hugs to you  

Glad your transfer went well ilovewesties. Hope the 2ww flies by for you.  

Hope you get good news tomorrow Dolphins   And surge soon max  

Afm, I did test today and it was a bfn so now we know for sure. Not sure what the future has for us but no Frosties left and no desire to go through ivf  again. Praying  for a natural miracle! But so lucky to have our little girl.  Xx

  For everyone


----------



## IloveWesties (Aug 15, 2014)

Oh Layla I'm sorry to read your news  It's such a miracle when IVF works that you're right to feel lucky for your little girl. Give her lots of cuddles and I hope a natural miricle comes your way but if not, I'm sure you'll enjoy your family as it is. Take care of yourself and I think lots of treats are in order x


----------



## wrxlass81 (Jan 12, 2013)

ilovewesties - congrats on being pupo and great news re cell growth!!   xx

layla - so sorry to hear definite result.  As you say having one bubba is a blessing, take some time and ditto to what ilovewesties says lots of treats for you.xx

juju - how are you feeling? got everything crossed for you with positive symptoms so far.xx  

ruby - glad the intensity has calmed down a bit for you!!xx

I hope everyone is well and that tomorrow brings good news for everyone.xxx


----------



## Max 2012 (Sep 4, 2014)

Congratulations wrxlass81.  Really pleased for you 

Thanks Mrs M, how you feeling?

That's great news Ilovewesties. Fingers crossed for you and juju too!

Good luck for your scan tommorrow dolphins.  Hope your lining is all good! 

Sorry to hear your bfn layla83.  I know it's tough, especially when it's worked once and then you question why isn't it happinng again for us,  but I do always find a big cuddle from our little miracle makes me feel a whole lot better when we get bfn's and cancellations. 

AFM I surged today     yay! Was beginning to lose hope lol. So now all 6 embryos will be thawed on Thursday and will see what the call from the embryologst brings . All being well we will have 1 blast to transfer back on Saturday.  But I have to be on stand by incase they decide to transfer on Thursday or Friday dependent on how good the embryos are looking each morning.


----------



## Hopewishesprays (Oct 1, 2015)

Hi everyone 
Wrxlass81 so happy for ur bfp! Bet ur r over the moon congratulations Hun. 
Samandy im so sorry for ur bfn thinking of u x big hugs x
Ilovewesties so glad ur transfer went well baby dust out to u 
Max2012 so chuffed it's all happening for u now and there's a plan! Got everything crossed for u
Ruby glad ur bleeding has stopped 
Dolphins good luck with ur appointment today 
Afm I'm just counting down the days till Thursday now for transfer and managed to find another zita west clinic who can do my Accupuncture before and after transfer so feeling better about that


----------



## JuJu74 (Feb 24, 2013)

*Layla*, so sorry for your bfn. I'm gutted for you and hope the strength of your lovely family helps you through.

*Max 2012*, really glad you're u finally got your surge. Are you on a natural cycle? What cycle day did you finally get your surge?

*Hopeswishesprays*, so glad you found another clinic to do your acupuncture. One less stress for you!

Afm, I'm doing well. Good to be back at work for the distraction. A little more light tugging last night and nothing today until I got home and felt some slight stitch like pain down my sides and my pork chops tasted weird. Too early for food aversion? I can't compare to my last 2ww as I was still coming off all the drugs and the symptoms felt like AF.

*IloveWesties* any symptoms for you yet?

Hope everyone is having a good start to the week.
Xxx


----------



## Dolphins (Sep 29, 2011)

Hi ladies  

Thanks for your best wishes. YES!!!!!! I'm officially PUPO!!! What a rollercoaster this cycle has been.

Anyway! A yr to the day since it was my son's Naming Day must have been a good omen after all.   

My OTD is only in 10 days time 29th Oct. 15 so not too long to wait.

However! I've been resting tonight, as I have been bleeding after transfer and experiencing minor cramping. So the clinic has told me to rest for today.

Anyway hope you ladies are alright.

Bye for now.

Samanda and Layla sorry to hear about your BFN's, big hugs! This journey is so tough!    

xxx


----------



## Max 2012 (Sep 4, 2014)

Juju hopefully they are good signs that the embryo is busy implanting now. Yes im on a natural cycle.  I surged on day 14 this time, but have surged as early as day 11 in the past, every month has been different between day 11 and day 14. I only have 24 day cycles usually.

Hope everything went well for you today dolphins? 

Good news on your accupuncture hopesandwishes.


----------



## Max 2012 (Sep 4, 2014)

Aww thats great news dolphins.  So did the patches help increase your lining by much?


----------



## summerbell (May 12, 2011)

Morning ladies I POAS y'day and today sadly it's a BFN for me!  OTD tomorrow but I do not hold any hope.  Previous BFP's have always shown up 2 days before OTD  

Not to worry though I am lucky enough to have 3 frosties left.

Wishing you all the very best of luck and baby dust to you all - I hope to never see any of you on this forum again!  (In a good way)

Over and out for now ladies xx


----------



## IloveWesties (Aug 15, 2014)

Summerbell - I'm sorry to hear your news. I was really hoping this is your time. What clinic are you with? Have you had your immunes tested? I'm so pleased you're being positive and looking on the bright side with your frosties x

Dolphins - congratulations again on being PUPO (I posted on the 2WW thread for you as well) x

JuJu - I hope all the feelings you're having are positive signs for you. I usually sleep like a log but last night kept waking up and I'm generally feeling quite tired during the day. I've also been having a dull ache low down in my tummy on the left. However, I'm trying not to read anything in to it as on previous cycles I've come crashing down with a BFN when I've experienced a whole lot of 'symptoms'. I really don't think you can read in to any of it and that the only way to know if when you test on OTD. Trying to stay positive and happy but also realistic. 3dp5dt today so getting there... slowly. Not long and we'll know one way or another x

Hopewishesprays - I'm glad you've sorted your acupuncture. Only two more sleeps to go for you! x

Max - Yey for your surge! FX for good news from the lab about the thaw x

Wrxlass, MrsM, rubyTTC2 and JaJa - how are you all doing? x

Hope you're OK Layla  x

Anyone else on the thread? Hello to anyone I've missed x


----------



## Hopewishesprays (Oct 1, 2015)

Dolphin that's brilliant news! So happy for u and only 10days to wait that's fab! 
Summerball I'm sorry for u bfn 😔 Bigs hugs to u and great u still have 3 Frosties 
Time is dragging already for me and I'm not even in my 2ww yet! Lol I just want Thursday to be here now lol


----------



## Mrs.M (Mar 5, 2012)

Summerbell so sorry to read your news. I hope you and your partner are ok. I wish you all the best for the future & hope that you get a BFP in the very near future.

Dolphins that's brill news! Hope you have a quick 2ww!

AFM on constant knicker watch and feel like I'm just waiting for something to go wrong...my scan can't come soon enough! 
Hope everyone is well xx


----------



## Jaja1986 (Sep 10, 2013)

Worried that I've not had many symptoms other than tiredness (however I'm a nurse so work long shifts), some niggling and ache low down, and clear discharge - no spotting.
I had transfer last Monday so not sure if this makes me 8dp5dt or 9dp5dt... What should I be feeling?
OTD is Monday 26th
Trying my hardest not to test earlier 

Staying positive   and continuing with Zita west relaxation 2ww cd each day
Last day at work today so I'm resting from now til I start new job on 2/11. Have the move to do on 31/10
Xx


----------



## Hopewishesprays (Oct 1, 2015)

Jaja ur test is really close.. Stay possitive and try and hold out till OTD 
Mrs.M don't stress everything will be fine have u got a date for ur scan?


----------



## wrxlass81 (Jan 12, 2013)

thanks for all your messages!!  OTD today so tested again and informed clinic, just waiting on 7week scan now but feeling ok, tiredness has hit me this evening and my boobs are definitely more fitted in my bra! DH is spoiling me bless him!

Max - so pleased you surged at last!!  Roll on end of the week then   those frosties grow nice and strong for you.xx

hopewishesprays - thanks for asking I'm good thanks! not long for you now..two more sleeps! (maybe only one when you read this!!)   xx

Juju - all good signs so far!!  I agree with no meds I was so much more aware of every twinge this cycle!  Enjoy every minute of being pupo and stay positive.  

Dolphins - congrats on being pupo!! So pleased you finally got there! enjoy every minute and as those nurses said, take it easy!xx

summerbell - sorry to hear your news, wishing you all the best for future cycles.xx

Mrs M - with you on that!  Hope you're feeling ok apart from the constant knicker checking!xx

Jaja - that seems a long time to wait until OTD, every clinic is so different with their wait times!  They sound like good signs, stay positive and Monday will soon be here.  Enjoy your rest before the big move!xx


----------



## Max 2012 (Sep 4, 2014)

So sorry to hear your news summerbell.  Thats great that you still have 3 frosties. Good luck for your next transfer for when you are feeling ready again.


----------



## bryony_t (Mar 1, 2012)

i haven't posted for a couple of weeks since by BFN on 3rd October but I now have something very strange going on. Sorry for lack of personals but it would make for a very long post with what I need to try and explain!

After my negative test result on 5th October I stopped taking the medication and my period arrived the following day and lasted through to the Sunday. I started ovulation testing on the Tuesday and the test came up as positive on that day. That seemed a little early but I assumed it was accurate. However, I then tested using ovulation sticks the following day, and two further days after that and they all showed as positive.

I didn't worry about that until I started spotting on Sunday and then bleeding more heavily yesterday - not as heavy as a period but enough to need a pad, and with some pain particularly on the right hand side. So when I got home yesterday I decided to test using both an ovulation test and a pregnancy test to see if I could work out what was going on (I'm sure only us IVF ladies think that all answers lie in peeing on a stick). The ovulation test didn't work but the pregnancy test came up as positive. 

I tested again this morning with a clear blue digital test and it came up as pregnant 2-3 weeks. 

I'm really quite puzzled. Having read up more around ovulation sticks it sounds as though they can show positive if you have HCG in your urine so, if I was already pregnant before starting ovulation testing a week after my negative pregnancy test than that would explain why I had several days of positive ovulation tests last week. But I know I wasn't because I got a BFN on my OTD followed by a normal period when I stopped the medication.

However, I don't understand how the pregnancy tests can be showing as positive. I don't believe that I have been on any medication that would give a false positive, I had a negative test following my FET cycle, followed by a normal period. Is it possible that the frozen embryo implanted very late but, if it did, surely my period shouldn't have arrived? And if by some slim chance we did get pregnant naturally when I first thought I was ovulating that was only 8 days ago so a positive test shouldn't yet show, and certainly not with a digital test result of 2-3 weeks!

So I'm utterly confused and thought I would share in case anyone else has had this - at this point I can only assume that if I really am pregnant then it doesn't bode well. if it a late implanter then I have drank coffee, drank cider played tennis, run and all sorts of other things that aren't helpful - and I haven't been taking any progesterone etc.


----------



## IloveWesties (Aug 15, 2014)

Bryony - have you spoken with your clinic? What have they said? If I were in your situation, I would be wanting to get a HCG/BETA blood test done and a scan ASAP. I really hope it's a healthy pregnancy for you but this does need to be confirmed by your clinic honey. I don't want to scare you but a close friend of mine had something similar happen to her and it ended up being an ectopic. I really hope this isn't the case for you but that is why you need to get your clinic involved in checking everything is as it should be. Good luck x


----------



## bryony_t (Mar 1, 2012)

Thanks Ilovewesties. Ectopic is my concern as well but I wasn't sure if this was possible with IVF as the embryo wouldn't ever be in the Fallopian tubes? I have left messages with both my clinic and my GP so hopefully someone will come back to me soon. No bleeding or pain today - just complete confusion.


----------



## IloveWesties (Aug 15, 2014)

Bryony - I really don't want to worry you   It can happen though as the embryo in small number of cases can move from the uterus up in to the tubes. The lady wrote the 'Persuit of Motherhood' even had an embryo move in to her stomach somehow but I've never heard of this before reading her book! I'm sure everything is just fine but getting it checked out and confirmed is the only way to get 100% reassurance. Oh and I wouldn't even bother with your GP - you're likely to get a much quicker/better and more IVF-tailored service from your clinic. If I was in your situation, I would probably drive to my clinic and camp out there until I was seen! If it's far away from you, an alternative would be to contact the EPU at your local hospital as they run early pregnancy clinics and you can self-refer but there's likely to be a long wait and they won't be completely up on IVF. Good luck xx


----------



## bryony_t (Mar 1, 2012)

I've spoken to my GP now and they are going to do my beta testing for me so we can see if levels are rising. My consultant us away on holiday this week (I suppose he is entitled to a break!) but hopefully the clinic will call book soon so I can go in for a scan. Don't think it bodes well though - if not ectopic then perhaps late implantation and miscarriage (if all was ok then I would be over 6 weeks so the digital test should show 3+ weeks). Kind of takes the shine off seeing a BFP come up on a test.


----------



## IloveWesties (Aug 15, 2014)

Bryony - you must have an amazing GP, lucky you! My practice don't do blood tests for pregnancy at all. Which IVF clinic are you with? There should be an out of hours / emergency number to call if they're not getting back to you then I'd call that. What you really need is a scan. I hope it all works out OK for you xx


----------



## JuJu74 (Feb 24, 2013)

Wow! There's been a lot going on in the last day.

*bryony_t*, what a confusing time for you! Big hugs to you and I really hope you can get some answers soon and that there's some good news in there for you.

*summerbell*, sorry for your bfn and kudos to you for your attitude. You're an inspiration!

For all the rest of you hanging out to test, I'm feeling your pain. My period is officially due today or tomorrow, so I'm on tenterhooks. I don't get pms so nothing to tell if it's on it's way. The niggles and slight cramping continue on and off and I've had a slight headache and feel hungry today. I've decided that if my period hasn't arrived by Friday, I'm going to test. At that point I'll only be 7dp 6dt and 4 days early testing, but will be 14dpo so I should be fairly safe to test. Gulp!

Last time I swore I wouldn't test early and then did a spur of the moment test at 6pm, two days early and it was a bfp! Sometimes I think you just have to follow your gut.

Anyway, hope you're all having a good week. *hopewishesprays*, good luck for tomorrow!


----------



## bryony_t (Mar 1, 2012)

Thanks Juju. No good news though I'm afraid. Ectopic pregnancy - just waiting for bloods results to help decide how to treat. 

Always a roller coaster! I guess if there is a slight positive is might be that technically my recent transfer worked? It just stuck in the wrong place.


----------



## JuJu74 (Feb 24, 2013)

Oh Bryony, I'm so sorry! You deserve better luck than that.  I hope the treatment is minimal and doesn't effect the tube.  Please let us know how you get on and I hope that a safe and happy pregnancy follows shortly for you. Xxx


----------



## Hopewishesprays (Oct 1, 2015)

Bryony I'm so situ to hear ur news IVF is bad enough without all that! Good luck for the future sending massive hugs 
All the ladies on 2ww how r u all coping? I'm hoping to join u all in pupo tomorrow eek longest week Eva so far lol I'm gonna be rubbish having to wait lol just want my little frostie with me now! 
All u pregos.. Any symptoms yet?


----------



## IloveWesties (Aug 15, 2014)

Oh bryony how heartbreaking for you, I'm so so sorry  I hope it all gets sorted quickly and painlessly. Big hugs x

Hopeswishesprays - good luck for transfer tomorrow honey. Look forward to hearing you're PUPO x

JuJu - 7dp6dt is ovulation/EC+13 days honey. Waiting until 8dp6dt / Saturday would be safer but you're doing really well not to test too early. Hang in there, not long to go at all in the scheme of things x

Hi everyone else x


----------



## Max 2012 (Sep 4, 2014)

Sorry to hear your news brynoy. Hope you will feel better soon.

Good luck with the transfer tomorrow hopesandwishes. 

Juju I understand your dilemma with the testing as my af will be due next Thursday,  bit my OTD will be a week after that. My hospital say 13 days past transfer regardless of age of embryo. And as I'm on a natural cycle,  nothing will hold back af, so I think I might test somewhere one in between.

So tommorrow is thaw day for me, all 6 will be thawed and so just got to wait for the call in the morning to see how they are, and how many have survived to grow from day 3 to day 5. Feeling nervous now.


----------



## summerbell (May 12, 2011)

Ladies - thank you for all your kind words, you are not a bad bunch at all  

I am off on a mission of fitness and healthiness in preparation for my next cycle!  I remember reading something about lots of odd supplements for immune and inflammation.  One was something to do with Bee's - can anyone offer any advice about these and I shall go to Holland & Barrett and buy them all!

Thanks


----------



## IloveWesties (Aug 15, 2014)

summerbell - good idea to throw yourself in to getting in optimum shape ready for your next cycle. There's loads of threads on here with info about supplements but a cycle buddy of mine who has just had a failed cycle has done lots of research and posted the following list of additional supplements that she's going to get this time. She's specifically concerned with egg quality so is going all out next time. I'm not sure what you're already taking and what you should take bug in case you find it useful, here you go:
CoQ10 between 400mg and 600mg
Aptimist spread or Royal Jelly
DHEA 25mg 3xday (Look at Biovea online)
Maca powder
Wheatgrass shots

Max - good luck for "thaw day"! When will you hear from the lab? I hope they're all going strong x

How's everyone else doing? I'm 5dp5dt now and doing OK. I woke up with a headache and have a more significant dull ache low down in my tummy on the left side. Who knows whether that's good or bad!? x


----------



## JuJu74 (Feb 24, 2013)

*hopewishesprays*, I hope everything has gone well for you today. Got everything crossed!

*IloveWesties*, it's hard to tell if we over think the aches and pains but here's hoping that they arare positive indicators. Btw, I counted and Friday will definitely be 14 dpo for me, so I should be safe to test.

However, I had a touch of bloody mucus this morning which made my heart sink. 4 hours on though, I haven't had any more so I'm hoping it's implantation bleeding and not AF announcing its presence. Last time I got spotting from 5dpt to 10dpt. Today is 6dpt and given my blastocyst still had some expanding to do, it probably falls within the realms of normal to start at this stage compared to last time which was a fresh 6 day blastocyst.
Anyhow, I will know by late this evening or early tomorrow if it is AF or not! I'm keeping everything crossed and it's so hard to focus on work today.

Hope everyone is having a good day.
Xxx


----------



## IloveWesties (Aug 15, 2014)

JuJu - sorry that you're having this worry at work   It could just as easily be a positive sign for you though so try to think of it that way. In terms of your test date - ovulation is classed as the same day as EC. If you had a six day embryo transferred on the 16th then your ovulation day is classed as 10th. 10th + 14 days is Saturday 24th (therefore 8dp6dt). Hope this helps x


----------



## JuJu74 (Feb 24, 2013)

Argh... More bloody mucus. Just a waiting game now...

*ilovewesties*, I'm on a natural cycle so I'm going with when I got my LH surge which was the 9th. They class that as day 0 which is why my ET was 7 days later on the 16th. So therefore, my 14 days is tomorrow! And either my AF will be in full swing or I'm testing!

Will let you know u all know the outcome tomorrow.
Xxx


----------



## IloveWesties (Aug 15, 2014)

JuJu - I've also done a natural FET (my second natural FET) and you ovulate the day after your surge. So, if you got a + surge on 9th, day 0 / ovulation was 10th x


----------



## Max 2012 (Sep 4, 2014)

Not the best news today. 2 didn't survive and 1 survived 60%, 2 survived 80% and 1 survived 100% so they recommended I go in and have the 100% one put back today. They will still grow the other 3 to Saturday and refrezze if they can but they said the one that survived today was 9 cell and the others are like 6 and 7 cell so it was an obvious difference that today's 9 cell was the best so no point in waiting till Saturday. So now on 2ww now. OTD 4th November. We are still trying to be positive though as the other FET we have had have been 7 and 8 cells so this is 9. Fingers crossed for us.


Fingers crossed for your juju that it's implantation.


----------



## IloveWesties (Aug 15, 2014)

Max - sorry it wasn't the news you were hoping for but congratulations on being PUPO and like you said, it's actually more advanced than the one you transferred which worked and gave you a baby so fingers crossed this one is a fighter and maybe that's why the other ones haven't thawed 100% as you don't need them x


----------



## Hopewishesprays (Oct 1, 2015)

Hi ladies all went perfect today had a call this morning to say our one and only frostie thawed perfectly and is continuing to expand which they said was the best news they were hoping for... Think we got ourselves a little fighter!!! So transfer went really well and I'm OFFICALLY PUPO! Feel amazing having him/her with me now! Now just the 2ww let the waiting commense lol x


----------



## Max 2012 (Sep 4, 2014)

Thanks IIovewesties, yes im doing lots of positive thinking. 

Glad your transfer went well hopesandwishes.

Hope things have settled down for you juju74.


----------



## JuJu74 (Feb 24, 2013)

Not really sure why we're having this debate *ilovewesties*! Not really helping me so let's agree to disagree 

*Max*, sorry that the news wasn't better but congrats for being PUPO and I really hope it all goes well for you.

*Hopeswishesprays*, what fantastic news! Really pleased your blastocyst thawed so nicely so I have everything crossed for you too.


----------



## IloveWesties (Aug 15, 2014)

Sorry JuJu, I thought I was being helpful and didn't see it as a "debate" more that I didn't want you to test early if you wanted to test on 8dp6dt like you said. Perhaps call your clinic if you're unsure as they usually specify your OTD anyway. Good luck whenever you decide to test x

Hopewishesprays - Yey! Fab news. Congratulations on being PUPO x

I'm off to bed as I have a cracker of a headache which has slowly got worse throughout the day. Headache is always a sign of AF for me  Praying that it's not this time! 6dp5dt tomorrow so getting nearer but still haven't decided when to test yet. The earliest would be 9dp5dt so Monday but we'll see if AF hasn't arrived, I may try and push my patience! x

Hope everyone else is doing OK x


----------



## Jaja1986 (Sep 10, 2013)

Hi all
Dying to test but I'm holding out til Monday morning
My husband is in Belfast so we are Gona FaceTime the test lol even the peeing on the stick the wants to be part of it. Unfortunately he had to move to start his job before mine so won't physically be there on test day so this is the closest he will be with me. Tmi I know lol

I actually said I wasn't buying a test til Sunday however looking through a drawer for something earlier I found a clear blue one - not a digital.  However I quickly put it back in the drawer but temptation has increased

Today I had lower back ache, tummy cramps and now my boobs hurt. I feel exhausted too.
Trying not to read into symptoms but hoping these are positive signs tho know it can be the progynova and cyclogest. I think I'm 10 days post 5dt today.

I hope your all ok xxx


----------



## JuJu74 (Feb 24, 2013)

I'm out!  AF is definitely here although I held out hope for while, but it's more than spotting now and the cramping has come with it.

I'm more gutted than I thought I'd be as we are lucky enough to have on child. But I want a sibling for him and I think we will do one more round of IVF to say we've tried, but I'm not looking forward to getting back on that roller coaster and I'm sure you all know what I mean.

Good luck to all of your u on you ur journey's. I wish you all happy, healthy pregnancies and beautiful babies!


----------



## Jaja1986 (Sep 10, 2013)

In so sorry Juju xx


----------



## Max 2012 (Sep 4, 2014)

So sorry to hear that juju74.  I know exactly what you mean.  We are so lucky to have our son too,  but we really do want a sibling for him. We have said the same that if non of the embryos that we have now work (will find out if we have any left in the morning), then we will save up for 1 cycle.  I really do hope your dreams of a sibling for your son do come true. Big hugs from your little man are in order tonight! Good luck


----------



## IloveWesties (Aug 15, 2014)

Juju - so sorry to read your news. Take care of yourself and I hope you have some treats planned for the weekend. I hope you take some comfort from your DS and the fact that you know you can get pregnant and sustain a pregnancy x

JaJa - I hope all of your feelings are positive signs for you. I love that you are doing the HPT by FaceTime! Lovely idea if your DH can't be there in person. FX for you x

Max - I hope you get good news tomorrow x

How's everyone else doing? x

AFM - I'm 6dp5dt today and all the happy/positive feelings that I had until yesterday seem to have disappeared. No more tummy cramps and instead I still have a cracking headache (had it for over 24 hours now), a large spot has appeared on my chin and I have creamy CM - all three things are classic signs for me that AF is on its way 😔 I'm determined not to test yet but it's so hard. I think each cycle the 2WW gets harder each time as there's more at steak. Eugh! I wish I (and you all!) didn't have to go through this x


----------



## Max 2012 (Sep 4, 2014)

Hope your signs are nothing to worry about ilovewesties. When is you AF due? My OTD is 4th November but my AF is due 30th October,  so not to sure when to test. I want to hold out till OTD but I think I will know sooner in that either my AF will have arrived and it hasn't worked or that no AF arrives and it has worked. Thinking maybe Saturday 31st for me which will be 9dp3dt which is when both my positives have shown up in the past. When do you test?


----------



## IloveWesties (Aug 15, 2014)

Max - before my first fresh treatment cycle at the end of last year, my cycles were very regular - shorter than average at 26/27 days - but since then they've been a bit 'wonky' ranging from 20 days to 32 days! Last month was 24 days and that would be today (day 25) so really it's due any day now. The OTD the clinic have me is Friday 30th but that's ET+13 days or EC/ovulation+18 days which is very cautious, I think. My previous two clinics used to give EC+14 days as an OTD so that would be Monday, 26th. We haven't 100% decided when to test yet but it will be at some point next week. Unless of course I start bleeding before hand and then I'll be testing early! 

I always think EC+14 is a safe point to test (will post a link in a sec to a chart which may be of interest) so that for you would be Monday 2nd I think but then if you've got a BFP on EC+12 before then if I were you I'd probably want to test that day.

Fingers crossed for all of us x


----------



## IloveWesties (Aug 15, 2014)

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=47703.0


----------



## Hopewishesprays (Oct 1, 2015)

Hi everyone how r we all? 
Juju sorry to heat ur need give ur boy a huge hug and good luck for ye future. 
So... We had transfer yday 1:50 with a hatching 5day blastocyst got cramp all last night and some twinges today too.. It's way to early to be feeling things? Also had a little discharge today (sorry tmi) was a little discoloured this normal? Or anyone else have this?


----------



## Max 2012 (Sep 4, 2014)

Thanks for that I love westies.  I regularly have short cycles of 24/25days. I surged on day 14 this cycle. 

Glad everything went well hopeswishesprays. By discoloured I guess you mean slight amount of blood? I spotted for a couple of days after transfer last time which I was told it was nothing to worry about as it was just from the neck of the womb as a result of transfer.  Its not happened this time for me though.


----------



## Hopewishesprays (Oct 1, 2015)

Thank u max I'm deliberately staying off google this time trying not to read into every little sign what will be will be just need to start my calm and relax lol


----------



## Max 2012 (Sep 4, 2014)

It was bad news, for us today. We now have nothing left . They said that the 3 from Thursday didn't really do anything. So now I'm sat here thinking that the one I had put back on Thursday has done nothing either. We really cant believe that out of 12 frozen embryos we are on our last embryo and last 2ww. We were so not expecting to be in this position and have been feeling so upset today. To pay private we need icsi adding to the price which brings it to around 6/7K with all the meds and bloods etc and we just don't have that money right now, so it will take us a while to get started again. I know there is still a very small chance that the one I have on board will work, but right now I really have lost all hope.


----------



## Hopewishesprays (Oct 1, 2015)

Max so sorry to hear of ur embryos but u need to stay extra positive now for ur little frostie that's with you now! Remember it only takes one 😘


----------



## Jaja1986 (Sep 10, 2013)

Tested today at 12dp5dt with an afternoon pee and got a faint positive!
Praying it continues


----------



## Hopewishesprays (Oct 1, 2015)

Jaja I've got everything crossed that this is it for u! Congratulations Hun 😘


----------



## Jaja1986 (Sep 10, 2013)

Thank you Hopeswishesprays xxx
Praying it sticks and continues to grow


----------



## Dolphins (Sep 29, 2011)

Hi ladies  

Sorry for no personals tonight, but I have been on a training course all day today, and I'm on one all day tomorrow, so I am feeling quite shattered at the mo.

Anyway! I felt quite upset this morning, and could have cried, as I really felt that my   was on it's way, as my period is due to come on around about now, and I was experiencing pains in my stomach like it was, in fact it started yesterday morning, if I was perfectly honest! Therefore! I know it's not over yet, as I haven't started bleeding again, so that's good news, and my OTD isn't until Thurs. 29th Oct. 2015, but I am just having bad feelings about this!

Anyway! It's not over, until it's over so they say! But I haven't been feeling poorly today like I was yesterday, as I was feeling really quite sick yesterday, and felt dizzy a bit on Thurs. Anyway less then a week to go now until OTD, and halfway through my 10 day wait, so not too long to go now, so fingers, toes and everything crossed!          

Congrats to all of the BFP's, and Big hugs and commiserations to all those with BFN's.   

Goodnight and speak to you all soon.

p.s. is anyone else's OTD on Thurs. 29th Oct. 2015?

xxx


----------



## Max 2012 (Sep 4, 2014)

Thanks but I just feel so down right now. It doesn't help that AF is due around weds/thurs/ fri time this week when I will be at work. DH thinks I should go sick next week but I know I'm being relied upon heavily at work at the moment with staff shortages, which again doesn't help matters. Ive already had time off as holidays this month,  and far behind on work, that a week off sick will just make my return even more harder to deal with the week after, plus we will need the money m8re than ever now. Just think I will just try to muddle through at a slower pace next week, keep myself busy.

Congratulations Jaja.  Thats great news.


----------



## wrxlass81 (Jan 12, 2013)

Evening all,

Juju - so sorry to hear your news.  Wishing you the very best for future cycles.  

Jaja - congrats on your faint bfp!   it sticks and gets stronger for you!!xx

Max - sorry to hear your news, I know its tough but focus on your little frostie you have - he/she is safely back where they belong in the cosy warm.  Try to take it easy in work its definitely tough when nobody around you knows but keeping steadily busy will hopefully help your 2ww fly by.xxx

hopewishesprays - congrats on being pupo -   they are positive symptoms for you!! (my sister had similar symptoms during implantation) 

Dolphins - take it easy on your courses, hoping they are good signs for you.xx

AFM - we're doing well, just waiting early scan now, it won't be real to me until I have that done and see the screen.x

Wishing you all well.xxx


----------



## Jaja1986 (Sep 10, 2013)

Thanks Max, wrxlass, Dolphins xxx

Please stick little one


----------



## Mrs.M (Mar 5, 2012)

Congrats Jaja that's briiliant news! 

Max so sorry to hear that your embies didn't make it   But don't lose hope in the one you have, which is back where it belongs. Hope the next week goes quickly for you. I know what you mean about work, it's so difficult going through treatment and trying to take it easy when you feel the pressures of going to work. 

Wrxlass glad to hear you're doing well, when is your first scan?

Dolphins and ilovewesties hoping it good news for you both soon xx

AFM, I'm 6wks+1 today and over the last few days I've been getting some brown discharge   I know it's really common and doesn't mean it's over but I've been freaking out and assuming the worst. I've got an early scan booked for Tuesday   Will update u then.

Hope everyone is well, speak soon xx


----------



## Max 2012 (Sep 4, 2014)

Think yesterday was just a really bad day all round. Trying to be more positive from now on. DH sister had a sexing scan aswell yesterday and is having a girl which just really kicked us in the face especially as she is having a baby for all the wrong reasons,  but that's another story. Anyway had a nice day today. We took our son to pick his pumpkin this morning ready to take in for his nursery competition. We ended up coming away with 3 lol. Not sure how that happened. And then we went for a look round a local garden centre at the Christmas display,  so back home now carving our pumpkins. Planning to test on Saturday unless AF arrives before then.

Mrs M, hope it's nothing to worry about and your scan goes well on tuesday.  I think after what you have been through its natural to think the worse,  but really do hope all is okay for you.


----------



## IloveWesties (Aug 15, 2014)

Hi ladies sorry for the AFM post but just a quick update to say that I got a BFN this morning (8dp5dt of a double top quality frozen blastocyst transfer). Feeling deflated but going to try and wait now until clinic's OTD of Friday 30th. Eugh, what a crappy process this is. I was so hopeful and now feel my positivity draining from me  Hope you're all doing OK. I'll check in again to catch up and do personals soon x


----------



## Hopewishesprays (Oct 1, 2015)

Ilovewesties so sorry to hear your bfn! It's still early though so don't give up hope just yet and test again on OTD! Big hugs to u 
Mrs.M keeping everything crossed for you and good luck with your scan. 
Wrxlass when is your scan? So excited for u! 
Max glad to hear ur feeling more positive enjoy pumpkin carving with your boy! 
Jaja how r u feeling today after ur test?
Hope everyone else doing OK! 
AFM I'm 3dpt (I think) or 4? Do u count the day it went in lol I'm getting cramps on my left side and woke up this morning with very tender boobs hoping to these are all good signs  fingers crossed come on little frostie bury deep and stick!


----------



## JuJu74 (Feb 24, 2013)

*jaja*, congrats to you! That's really good news. Wishing you a happy, healthy pregnancy!

*Max*, my heart aches for you. I can understand how going from 12 to the very precious one you're now carrying has shattered your world. Don't give up hope just yet, keep the positive thoughts going until you know what direction your journey will take. Keeping everything crossed for you xxx

*ilovewesties*, hugs to you. It's early, your hcg levels might not be high enough yet. Don't beat yourself up, hang in there and we will keep everything crossed for you. Xxx

I had a really bad day on Friday. I woke up crying in the night, I cried on the way to work and I cried at my desk, writing an email to my boss, asking if I could go home at lunch time. I then pulled myself together, worked the morning, went home and slept and spent lots of time talking to DH and hugging my son. The next day was better and now the sadness has gone and I'll do my official test on Tuesday, call the clinic and then discuss next steps. Omg, this is my first time. I don't know how some of you have survived this again and again.

Respect to you ladies. Your strength is inspirational and I hope with all my heart that your dreams come true.


----------



## Jaja1986 (Sep 10, 2013)

Still feeling positive but nervous
Only getting BFP on FRER and faint lines so I'm too scared to use digital clear blue so I'm going for betas tomorrow providing my test is positive tomorrow as its OTD!
Praying it's a sticky embryo


----------



## Max 2012 (Sep 4, 2014)

Oh no ilovewesties,  so sorry to hear that. But yes do test again on OTD on Friday. I can see you are on a natural cycle and if no AF has arrived yet there is still hope!

Jaja that is great that you get betas.  I just have to ring them on OTD with pee on a stick result and if positive wait another 4 weeks for a scan. Sometimes it can depend on what brand you are using.  It may seem faint but that might just be the colour for that brand. Good luck for your bloods tommorrow. 

Juju aww its so tough I know. I remember crying at work when I  started to bleed having my mc in June. I just wanted to run out of work and keep running.  Its so awful. And as much as I'm trying to remain positive,  I know I have a tough week ahead of me with AF due, and just know how upset im going to be if that happens. But its so amazing how spending 10 mins with your miracle can give you the strength to carry on. I really do hope you are able to have the chance to give it another go like you wanted. DH keeps telling me not to worry if its a bfn and that we will save every penny we have to get started again. It's sweet of him and he means well but right now I can't see past this next week. 

Hopesandwishes they sound like good signs.  I think you had transfer like me on Thursday which makes you 3dp (4 tommorrow) but you are 2 days in front of me as you had a blast transfer and I only had a day 3, so yes from what i have read, your embryo should have started implanting for you yesterday. Fingers crossed they are good signs for you. Mine should start to implant tommorrow if all is going as it should. I'll be sure to be symptom spotting every twinge tommorrow now.


----------



## IloveWesties (Aug 15, 2014)

Max - I'm on a natural cycle with meds including progesterone support (Lubion injections and Cyclogest pessaries). Thanks honey, yes I'll test again on Friday x


----------



## Ecomum44 (Apr 3, 2015)

I'm so sorry I've been awl. I've missed loads of stuff I know.

I love Westies- please don't worry I think your symptoms sound like a BFP, headaches, crampin. Still very early Hun. Can take up to 4 days at least to start implanting if an early blast. Fx Hun xx

Max- sorry to hear about your other embies not surviving but that still doesn't mean the one you have hasn't survived. It's in a better place remember!!
I'm glad you had an nice day yesterday, these days come and go I think. I really hope you get your BFP on Saturday. Just take it easy and if you can take time off work then I wud but if not as you say don't make them rush you. 

Wrxlass- wow scan already time has flown. I know I'm probably the last in this group to have the transfer, it's tomorrow.let us know how it goes x

Hopeswishesprays- congrats on being pupo. I wud say that's a Gud sign. I never had that on my bfn last cycle. Fx X

Jaja- congrats on your BFP. Don't worry exciting times X

Dolphins-hats hoping to hear your BFP Hun. Don't worry I'm sure it will be xx

Juju- first time cud be your one and only. Be positive Hun xx


----------



## Jaja1986 (Sep 10, 2013)

HCG 10.9 game over


----------



## JuJu74 (Feb 24, 2013)

*jaja*? Oh no! So it was a chemical pregnancy? How devastating for you! I'm so sorry. Life is just too cruel. Huge hugs for you and wishing you all the strength to get through this xxx


----------



## Max 2012 (Sep 4, 2014)

Ja ja I'm so sorry to hear that. I know how devastating it feels to have that joy taken away so quickly.  Take some time out to have a good cry with DH and then when you feel ready I wish you every luck with whatever you decide to do going forward. 

Juju how are you feeling today? 

Ecomum44 hope all goes well for your transfer tomorrow. Your not that far behind a few of us. Tommorrow ill be 5dp3dt,  and I must admit it feels like it's the fastest 2ww we have had. Not sure why that is though. Think tommorrow will be my last day of hoping snd then its on to knicker watch as AF could arrive anytime from Wednesday. I started with a really dull headache yesterday afternoon and it hasn't gone,  ive felt so tired tired today.  I would like to think it was a sign of increasing hormones as I suffered really bad with headaches when I was pregnant but I think its a bit too early for that, so thinking I might be coming down with something.

Hope your doing ok ilovewesties. 

How are you feeling hopeswishesprays.


----------



## Dolphins (Sep 29, 2011)

Hi ladies  

I "still" fear that my period is on it's way I'm afraid! As I woke up this morning with sharp pains in my stomach, like I get at times when my period is due, and I am still having cramping sensations now.   I could feel my period was on it's way last cycle, and on OTD it was a clear BFN, and my period came 2 days later, so unfortunately I have been here before.

Going shopping now, as I am trying frantically to distract myself until Thurs. OTD.  I will test first thing on the Thurs. morning, but I am half thinking that it hasn't worked, however! I haven't bled yet, so you'll never know.  I am still feeling really sick, as well, esp. this morning for some strange reason.
However, I can't believe how quickly this 10 day wait has been for me, has I have been really, really busy with our son, so not much time to think and dwell thankfully.  I have felt that during this cycle esp. the 2ww (in my case this time, the 10 day wait) has gone the quickest, thankfully.  It was cycle 2  and 3 that I felt that it really tracked, as I had to wait 16 days then, so it went beyond the 2ww.

Anyway! Will catch up with some personals later hopefully!

Bye for now. 

xxx


----------



## Ecomum44 (Apr 3, 2015)

Morning everyone,

Sorry this is a quick one I'm flying back home today. Managed a day of rest after my transfer. Officially pupo! I promise I will catch up wen I eventually land back home tonight.

Have a luvly day x


----------



## Max 2012 (Sep 4, 2014)

Aww Dolphins whishing you lots of luck for testing in the morning. Im too having loads of cramping and scared to go to the toilet now. I just hope that if AF is going to come, it does so at home and not at work tommorrow. 

My headche has got better but not gone totally.  I could quite happily just get into bed now and not get up until Saturday when I will know the score. I have been worrying about the funding side of going private,  but I don't know if emotionally im ready to go straight back into it. These 2ww seem to get more harder each time. Im on edge, snappy and fed up, not a good way to be. Think we will have the holiday and 6 month break to enjoy being the family we are if it does not work this time. Then save up next year.  Its so hard to know what the right answer is.

Glad transfer went well Ecomum44.  Where have you gone for treatment?  I didn't realise you had gone abroad? 

How are the others on here ilovewesties,  hopeswishesprays? Hope you are doing okay?

How did the scan go Mrs M?  Hope you had some good news.


----------



## wrxlass81 (Jan 12, 2013)

Jaja - I'm so sorry to hear your news.xx  

Mrs M - hope your early scan went ok.xx

Ilovewesties - hope youre feeling ok,   Fridays OTD has better news.x

Dolphins - good luck for OTD.x

Ecomum - congrats on being pupo!!  Take it easy!x

Hope you are all keeping well.xx


----------



## Max 2012 (Sep 4, 2014)

How are you feeling wrxlass81?  Have you got your scan date all booked now?


----------



## Dolphins (Sep 29, 2011)

Thanks for wishing me luck for tomorrow ladies.    I do so hope that it's positive news, but once again today I was having sensations that my period is on it's way! But you never know!

Jaja - I am so sorry to hear about your chemical pregnancy, I had one as a result of my 1st cycle, and it is and feel's absolutely awful, and for me took longer for me to get over then any of the BFN's that I have suffered! So big hugs! Thinking about you.    

Anyway! Hope that everyone else is alright!

And I'll update you with my news in the morning.

Goodnight.

xxx


----------



## Dolphins (Sep 29, 2011)

Hi ladies  

It's a   for me I'm afraid!

Hope you are all alright, and sorry for anymore BFN's, and congratulations to all of the BFP's.

Bye for now.

xxx


----------



## Hopewishesprays (Oct 1, 2015)

Hi everyone sorry not been on in a few days sadly I lost my beautiful grandad 2days ago 😢 
I'm trying to pull myself together and keep strong for my little frostie.. 
I did a test 5dp5dt which is mega early but got a very faint line 🙏🏼 
Then re tested 6dp5dt and got the same so am secretly over the moon we are not testing now till 10dp5dt now so hoping my little frostie is stuck with me and my grandad has blessed me with a miracle!


----------



## Hopewishesprays (Oct 1, 2015)

Dolphins sorry to hear for BFN massive hugs to you im so sorry 

Mrs.M how did your scan go? 

Jaja I'm so sorry thinking of you 

Ecomum congrats on being pupo glad ur transfer went well 

Hope everyone else doin ok 

Westies good luck OTD tomorrow


----------



## Jaja1986 (Sep 10, 2013)

So sorry Dolphins xx
I'm in full flow now and in so much pain. Passed a lot of clots this morning x


----------



## Max 2012 (Sep 4, 2014)

Oh no sorry to hear that dolphins.  Its so tough isn't it. Hope you are okay.

Hopeswishesprays,  so sorry to hear about your grandad,  lets hope you are right and he watching over you and your bfp. Congratulations. 

Ja ja yes I remember how heavy I was with my chemical. Hope you feel better soon hun.

Hope everything went well Mrs M.

I'm feeling very positive that good things are happening,  but I don't want to allow myself to get too excited as it just makes for a bigger fall. DH thinks I should test tomorrow morning as AF was due yesterday,  well I would have expected to at least have started spotting yesterday,  but if it negative I will be upset at work. At least if its negative on Saturday I have the weekend to sort myself out. So far AF is 1, soon to be 2 days late, my boobs are getting very sore now,  slight cramping (worse yesterday) and headache since Sunday are all leading me to believe it has worked.  I also have lots of cm which I have read is also a good sign. I don't really get AF symptoms except my bad mood a couple of days before lol,  which I don't feel.  Plesae say I'm not letting myself in for a fall


----------



## IloveWesties (Aug 15, 2014)

BFN for me (13dp5dt). Good luck for anyone still in the 2WW. I hope your dreams come true x


----------



## Hopewishesprays (Oct 1, 2015)

Westies I'm so so sorry I wish u all the luck in the future. 

Max all sounding very hopeful stay positive and I hope this is your time. 

I tested again this Mornin (becoming a habit now) and it's still there a tad darker not sinking in yet tho think it will by Sunday maybe 🙈

Baby dust to all waiting still to test


----------



## Jaja1986 (Sep 10, 2013)

So sorry westies xxx


----------



## Mrs.M (Mar 5, 2012)

Dolphins and IloveWesties I'm so sorry for your BFNs xxx

Max I hope it's good news for you soon  

Not good news from me I'm afraid. My scan on Tuesday was fine - heartbeat present, but since Tuesday evening I've been bleeding heavy and in quite abit of pain - went for another scan this morning which shows I've lost the baby   I feel sad and angry, it's my second miscarriage in 3months. I am so lucky to have my beautiful son but I so desperately wanted another. 

I wish u all well with the future and hope that you all get BFPs very soon xxx


----------



## Jaja1986 (Sep 10, 2013)

I'm so sorry Mrs M x


----------



## Layla73 (Jan 13, 2013)

Sorry for your bfn ilovewesties - you have been hugely supportive on here. I hope your dream comes true very soon

Big hugs for Dolphins and jaja 

Mrs M - my heart goes out to you. So sorry x


----------



## Max 2012 (Sep 4, 2014)

Oh no, I cant believe it. So sorry to hear that Mrs M. Life can be so cruel, especially when it has worked once its hard to understand why we struggle for it to work again.  I really wish you the best of luck going forward. 

And ilovewesties I echo what layla83 says in that you have been such a good support on here.  So sorry this cycle hasn't worked out for you.  I see you already have an appointment in place for Nov. Good luck with that hun.

Hopeswishesprays thats great that your lines tend to be getting darker. What are you using to test?  I have my first response next to me now all ready for in the morning. AF is now 2 days late so hoping it's a good sign. Will update you in the morning.


----------



## Max 2012 (Sep 4, 2014)

Good morning everyone.  

Happy Halloween! 

Well it's official now, I now have a baby pumpkin on board!  Its a  .

So so so happy, line is alot stronger than my last bfp at this stage which ended as a chemical so really hoping this one sticks around.  

Thank you for all your support this week.


----------



## Hopewishesprays (Oct 1, 2015)

Mrs.M I'm so so sorry life can be so cruel sometimes massive hugs to u! 

Max agh!!! Congrats! How exciting I tested with just some cheapos and coming up straight away tested again this morning with a sainsburies own and line got darker still 🙈


----------



## JuJu74 (Feb 24, 2013)

Hi ladies. I've been following you all to the end of the month as I wanted to know the path your journeys would take.

Mrs M. I'm just devastated for you. So sorry that you're going through this again. I truly hope you can find the strength to ride the roller coaster again.

IloveWesties, so sorry for the bfn! I was sure it would work for you with such good blastos. I know you must be devastated but I hope it's not the end of the road for you.

Max, after your news last week, this is the best outcome ever! So thrilled for you and I hope this little one sticks with you and that you have a happy pregnancy and a gorgeous baby.

Hopeswishesprays! Hooray on your bfp! So thrilled for you and wishing you a great pregnancy.

To all of you, thank you for the support and for sharing your journey. Your strength and optimism is inspiring and I wish that all your dreams come true.  We will try one last cycle of IVF early next year, so I expect to be back on here again then and will look out for you all.  Take care and stay positive.

Xxx


----------



## Mrs.M (Mar 5, 2012)

Thank you so much for all of the lovely comments. We're having a break for a while and planning some lovely holidays for next year. We'll think about using our last embryo after next summer.

Max congratulations!! I am absolutely thrilled for u and hope you have a smooth and healthy pregnancy xxx


----------



## Hopewishesprays (Oct 1, 2015)

Hi everyone 
Hope everyone is doing ok today and uve all enjoyed ur weekend? 
Juju I wish u all the luck in the future
Mrs M what a lovely idea and good luck with future IVF next summer


----------



## wrxlass81 (Jan 12, 2013)

Max - huge congrats! So pleased for you.  I hope you're feeling ok and not too nauseous yet! My scan is a week tomorrow, we will tell close family then if everything ok.xx

Sorry to hear of the BFN results - stay positive for future cycles.xx

Hopewishesprays - sorry to hear of your granddad - indeed I hope he is watching down on you, wishing testing proves positive.xx

Mrs M - I'm so sorry to hear your news, no words can help at this time.  Glad you have some nice holidays to look forward to and take time out before your next cycle.  xx

Juju - I really hope luck and positivity is on your side for the next treatment.  xx

Layla - how are you?x

We are going away for a few days to our friends caravan for a break, looking forward to some chill out family time.  I hope you all have a good midweek.xx


----------



## Hopewishesprays (Oct 1, 2015)

We told our friends and family yday we have a BFP!!! I'm soo excited but still very conscience! Want everything to go perfect this time!! Will call the clinic on thurs and they will arrange our scan! Is it normally 7weeks? On nhs as well?


----------



## Max 2012 (Sep 4, 2014)

Hopeswishesprays I think every clinic/hospital is slightly different.  Mine give you a scan date for when you will be approximately 8 weeks. They have changed it at mine so that they ring you on OTD now rather than you call them. It's kind of good in once sense that your not having to wait for a call back later if nobody is available but on the other hand its a bit of a tricky situation when you get the call whilst at work then trying to hide to find a place to talk in private. It's my OTD tommorrow so will get my scan date booked. 

We are not sure when to tell close family and friends of our BFP as still a little scared after last time, and not many people know about us having ivf, so if things went wrong it would be assumed we would probably try again,  but that wouldn't happen for us and it might then generate questions?  My friends all told me when they were about 6 weeks so wondering ifvi should do the same.  DH is thinking we should wait till after 8 wk scan.  We will see.

Hope your enjoying your break away wrxlass81. 

How are things Ecomum44?  Are you due to test soon?


----------



## Ecomum44 (Apr 3, 2015)

Hi everyone,

I lovewesties - so sorry it was a bfn. Make sure you take time out to rest Hun x

Mrs M- oh my! You poor thing! I'm so sorry  to hear this news x

Hopeswishesprays- so happy you got your BFP. I've just bought my sainsburys ones, here's hoping they give me the same result 

So happy for you max that's brilliant news. I knew it wud be a BFP X any major symptoms in the 2 ww? Just cos I had loads of dizziness up to yesterday (7dpt) now nothing

Otd -10th Nov, but AF due sat/ Sunday. I'm not holding out too much hope as lack of symptoms, I'm 8dp5dt, so officially tomoro cud possible see a positive. 

Gud luck to everyone else in 2 ww. Have a nice day xx


----------



## Hopewishesprays (Oct 1, 2015)

Hi everyone called the clinic today as its our OTD got our 7week scan booked 26th November 😀 Can't come quick enough I want to here my little Frosties heart beat.

Ecomum good luck with ur testing got everything crossed for you. 
Max keep us posted when ur scan is too 

Everyone else hope ur all doing ok


----------



## Max 2012 (Sep 4, 2014)

Aww thats good news hopeswishesprays. 

I got a strong line yesterday and my 8wk scan was booked in for 30th November. But this afternoon I started bleeding. So have spent this evening at EPU having bloods done. Will get a call in the morning to find out what they hcg levels are. I know bleeding in early pregnancy is very common but after what happened in June,  I just cant help but assume the worst.


----------



## Hopewishesprays (Oct 1, 2015)

Oh max I'll keep everything crossed that it's nothing to worry about try and stay calm and big hugs to you x


----------



## Max 2012 (Sep 4, 2014)

No it's bad news for me. HCG came back at 10. So we have no embryos left now. Just can't stop crying.  Can't believe this has happened again. Absolutely gutted.  We just don't have the funds right now to go private. Feel so lost


----------



## summerbell (May 12, 2011)

I've just popped on to see how everyone was doing!

Max I am so sorry it didn't work out, this fertility treatment is a cruel business.  Take a bit of time for yourself and make your next plan.  I have always said once my embryo's were used I was done either way but when / if that day comes I am not sure how I will feel.

I hope everyone else is doing OK - I'll be back on the crazy train next month


----------



## Hopewishesprays (Oct 1, 2015)

Max I am terribly sorry it's so hard I have no words 🙈 Try and take some time for yourself massive hug to u x


----------



## Mrs.M (Mar 5, 2012)

Max I'm so sorry, I was so hoping that you'd have better luck than me. It's horrible what we've both been through the last few months. We've distracted ourselves by booking holidays and redecorating. Big hugs to you xxx


----------



## Ecomum44 (Apr 3, 2015)

Max- I'm so sorry this is such a cruel process. I hope you take time out for yourself to heal properly Hun. Thinking of you xx

Hope everyone else is doing well x 

I popped on to update that I got my BFP but am obviously cautious about it as I too had a chemical in July. No major symptoms, apart from a bit tired and veins on boobs. So we will see. I have to ring the hospital tomoro to book my early 6 week scan. Seems a lifetime off 2 weeks.

Have a nice relaxing Sunday everyone xx


----------



## Hopewishesprays (Oct 1, 2015)

Ecomom congrats so happy for u! I know it crazy isn't it it's almost like its not real! Keep posted when ur scan is


----------



## wrxlass81 (Jan 12, 2013)

gosh I've missed quite a bit while I've been away.

Max - I am so sorry to hear your news, what a rollercoaster week you've had.  no words, just  

hopewishes & ecomum - congrats on your bfp results.   they stay sticky for you.

I hope everyone else is ok?  

My scan today went well, just hoping our little "budgie" stays stuck now!  Our little thread is starting to slow down now, but I will keep an eye on what's happening and wishing everyone well.

Hugs to all.xxx


----------



## Hopewishesprays (Oct 1, 2015)

Awww wrxlass so glad ur scan went well... Which scan did you go for sorry? 
Starting to loose track 🙈 X


----------



## Dolphins (Sep 29, 2011)

It's been 2 wks. now since my OTD, and I am still having more bad days then good, the pain is so great, I so want another baby, that it hurts! Anyway! Time is a great healer, and I have already started to look at our next step, which will be donor now. I have got a friend who has had a donor, and she went to Serum, and it worked for her first time, and I have heard great things about Serum, and I have heard that the success rate is so good, that after an early miscarriage, and 4 clear negative cycles, I just feel that I can't go through another failed cycle again,   so I need a "really good success rate". Also, in another country, if it work's your child is not legally obliged to look for their genetic parent at 18, as they are in this country, so that's another good reason to go abroad.  Also, the donor cycles are cheaper abroad!

However! I've got a couple of things that I would like your advise on ladies, if you may!

Firstly, if there is anyone on here that has gone down the donor route, or considering it, have you heard of the 'Donor Conception Network?' And if so, have you joined it? And is it worth joining? As I know that it is an annual membership, and I know that they run workshops for potential parents considering the donor option, but I was wondering, if it was worth joining? As the annual membership, is not that cheap.

Secondly, our clinic is pushing us to make a decision whether or not we would like to store my partner's sperm for a further 2 or 4 ys. with an added cost, but as we are now having to go through the egg donor route, is it worth storing it for longer, or just telling them to get rid of it, as we will have to transfer it anyway when we go abroad to have treatment, just in case we need to use it.  Basically, we don't know what the implications are, and haven't got the full information to make an informd decision on it either way, and the clinic needs to know asap, as the end of the storage period is at the beginning of Dec. 2015, so not much time at all.  It is really a decision that we do not really want to make at the mo.

Any feedback on these two big queries, will be "greatly appreciated!" Many thanks.    

Sorry about the lack of personals, but in between managing my child's behaviour, who has got additional needs, and feeling tired, emotionally and physically, I am finding it really hard at the mo. to keep up with other people's news.

Hope you are all ok.   

xxx


----------



## Max 2012 (Sep 4, 2014)

Congratulations on your bfp Ecomum44.  Thats great news.

And glad to hear everything went well with your scan wrxlass81. 

Since having the chemical last week I have priced up having ivf at 3 different places and the total ranges from 6.5k to 8.5k. Even though we have 3k now, it will still take us at least another year to save up the other 3.5k. I thought we may have got things a little cheaper at our current place but as our tests were all out of date we will have to pay for all screening costs and consultations. They were still the cheapest but the whole process is just too expensive for us.  My mum has offered to lend us the 3.5k, but if it did work and we were to have a baby in 9 months time then I would struggle to repay her back, and all our savings would be gone and we wouldn't be able to save up for me being on maternity leave not to mention the nursery fees when I go back to work.  So hence the reason that we really dont want  to lend money! So apart from planning to win the lottery, we was not sure what else we could do. That was until I discovered how heavily discounted cycles are for egg sharing cycles. The cost is a fifth!! of the price at Manchester fertility and so I called them to check I had read the price right and it was. So I have now taken the first step to see if I am suitable for egg sharing,  and will hopefully hear back from them soon. We have the funds in the bank to go straight ahead now and will still have a good chunk left over and if it all works it still allows us to save up going forward. 

Dolphins it looks like I am on the other side of your question now becoming the donor. We too have frozen sperm, but ours was frozen on nhs and I believe we have the right for it to be stored for 10 years in total.  I would say if it is struggle to get sperm from your husband then it may be worth renewing it for another 2 years till you know you have a plan in place.


----------



## wrxlass81 (Jan 12, 2013)

hopewishes - I just had the early reassurance scan that my clinic do, so just waiting for 12wk one now before we tell friends etc.  Only parents and siblings know at the moment as its still early days.x

Dolphins - I'm afraid I cannot advise re donor but I would agree with what Max says and I would probably pay to keep the sperm in storage, particularly if its difficult to obtain.  My dh had to undergo the retrieval with injections so I know how he would feel if we got rid of his and he had to go through it all again!    Like Max, his is free storage for 10 years so unsure how much costings are for you.  I really hope you manage to research clinics and it works out well for you!x

Max - have you made up your mind on Manchester?  My brother-in-law had their treatment there and they were very good with them, Shrewsbury for us have been amazing.  I wish you all the best!x


----------



## Ecomum44 (Apr 3, 2015)

Dolphins- sorry to hear what you've gone thru. I went thru donor this time after 4 one ivfs. I went to reprofit and have been happy with the service so far. They charge a lot less than Uk and as you say donor are not tracable. Gud luck with whatever you decide Hun x

Wrxlass - can't believe it's nearly 12 weeks for you. Congrats X 

I'm just 6 weeks, saw midwife last Tuesday and hot hooked in with hospital and booking appt and 12 week scan. Then even booked me in with epu for 7 week scan. Then don't you know I started bleeding this morning. Typical. Have been beside myself. Midwife was great and got me an appointment Thursday. So only  another day till I find out whether this little bean has stuck Gud n proper.

Has anyone here had bleeding and been ok?


----------



## Hopewishesprays (Oct 1, 2015)

We are booked in for our 7week scan next thurs 26th 
Had some bleeding today and it frightened me soo much rang the clinic and they brought our scan forward to tomorrow for a reassurance scan. I'm praying soo hard my little fighter is hanging on.. What ur bleeding flow like ecomum? 
Mine was very light at 1st then went a bit darker in colour and seems to have eased off now 🙏🏼(please god) I've googled the hell out of it since we got home and doesn't seem to be an uncommon thing so fingers crossed!


----------



## Ecomum44 (Apr 3, 2015)

Oh hope wishes prays- mine was bright red this morning. I stood up and felt it drop! It continued till about lunch and then it's gradually eased and change to just brown spotting. My scan was a day after you next week and now my scan is Thursday this week.

So hope everything goes well tomoro Hun. I know I've read everything and its scary. The main thing that comes up is hematomas. Which can be OK if not too big. But hopefully it's just the embie settling in.
Did you have 2 put back perchance?
Let us know how you get on xx


----------



## Hopewishesprays (Oct 1, 2015)

I've woken up this morning and there's no bleeding at all. I'm scared to move though! 
Ecomum so glad they've brought ur scan forward too ill keep my fingers crossed for you and will let u know how me and frostie get on. Only had 1 hatching blastocyst transfered what about you?x


----------



## Hopewishesprays (Oct 1, 2015)

Been for our Scan today and all is perfect! Our little baba is in the right place growing nicely and got a healthy heartbeat absolutely over the moon x


----------



## Max 2012 (Sep 4, 2014)

Glad everything was good at your scan today hopeswishesprays. And I hope everything goes well for your scan tommorrow Ecomum44. It can be so worrying to have bleeding, so understand how anxious you both must have been feeling.  

Well we have had a change of events again.  My wonderful mum is going to help us to fund a full fresh icsi cycle. And everything is moving quickly.  We have our consultant appointment on 11th December,  with all our initial tests being done in the next couple of weeks before the appointment. Ours are out of date now as it was about 5 years ago that we had them done. We are staying at the hospital where we had our nhs treatment.  They have just started to take on private patients and they are the cheapest that are in our area. Plus we kind of know the staff there pretty well now that we have been going that much over the past 18 months lol. So very excited to get going again.  We have started to take wellman conception and pregnacare too.


----------



## Hopewishesprays (Oct 1, 2015)

Max that's excellent news so happy for u wish u all the luck for ur future cycle 
Ecomum thinking of you today got everything Crossed for you!! 
Hope everyone else doing ok? X


----------



## wrxlass81 (Jan 12, 2013)

hopewishesprays - so pleased your scan went well!x

Ecomum - hope your scan went ok and the bleeding stopped?!x

Max - that's great everything is moving forward for you again!!  I really do wish you all the best!x


----------



## Ecomum44 (Apr 3, 2015)

Sorry yes I've been off the site for a week as been so Ill. A heartbeat was seen and have another scan booked for tomoro. Fx it's grown and they can measure. Was way too small just a blip last week. Still got some spotting but not sure if that's the progesterone aggravating things.

How are you wrxlass?

Hope wishes nd prays. So glad you saw your heartbeat and baby. How many weeks are you?

Max- so happy to hear you're going agin. That's fantastic news x


----------



## Hopewishesprays (Oct 1, 2015)

Ecomum we went for another scan today we are 7weeks and 2days due 12th July! Everything looking perfect we've been discharged from fertility clinic now and left to be a normal preg couple eek! Kinda scary they were all so lovely in clinic kinda don't wanna leave them lol 
So pleased everything ok ur end and there's a heartbeat how exciting! how things go today with ur scan? How far along are you?x


----------

